# Pok?mon X and Y Discussion Thread (now with extra MEGA)



## Naruto (Sep 13, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]buNpK1nJ0-M[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 13, 2013)

FAAAIIIRRRIIIES


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 13, 2013)

Going to preorder my 3DS with both X and Y soon.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 13, 2013)

Tyrunt is Rock/Dragon, right? #1 fossil right there.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 13, 2013)

Why does Tazmo keep double posting in continuation threads? 



			
				Cobalt said:
			
		

> I hope Sylveon isn't the only regular evolution of an older Pokemon I want to see some more.


That's what I've been saying since the mega evos


----------



## Zorp (Sep 14, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Tyrunt is Rock/Dragon, right? #1 fossil right there.



And Talonflame is Fire/Flying, right? #1 generic bird right there.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 14, 2013)

I might just wind up with a half fire team


----------



## Sunrider (Sep 14, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Why does Tazmo keep double posting in continuation threads?


He's got a bot doing the work. Bot cares not whether it double posts.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 14, 2013)

So good news, I just pre-ordered both X and Y (Y for me, X for my husband). All I had to do was trade in about 40 games to game-stop, and got $485.00 store credit. All the games I traded in were games I no longer play (on DS, PS3, and Wii) so I'm happy with the amount given back to me.


----------



## Nois (Sep 14, 2013)

new thread


----------



## Scizor (Sep 14, 2013)

Y version is definitely the version for me as it stands now.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 14, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Y version is definitely the version for me as it stands now.


Same. Though I'll probably get a copy of X at some point later. Maybe if they release an event Treecko or Mudkip.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 14, 2013)

Y for me, just for the legendary really.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Sep 14, 2013)

Pyroar Female version is so much better 

Mega *GAR*chop 

Mega Mewtwo X so much better


----------



## Cobalt (Sep 14, 2013)

Both for me.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 14, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Tyrunt is Rock/Dragon, right? #1 fossil right there.



Amaura + Refrigerate + Hyper beam = Total fucking destruction. 

Tis funny how dragons got the super shaft this gen 

Not to say I don't like Tyrunt, I'll have both games anyways.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 14, 2013)

Added a little something to the OP.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 14, 2013)

Wont mean anything if you don't update it


----------



## Mys??lf (Sep 14, 2013)

Blastoise's mega-evolution looks terrible


----------



## Naruto (Sep 14, 2013)

Khris said:


> Wont mean anything if you don't update it



It means something now and that's all I care about


----------



## Saru (Sep 14, 2013)

let me get some mega with a side of mega to go with my mega 

here's to hoping the Starters' final stages leak by next weekend


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 14, 2013)

Less than a month to go.


----------



## Eternity (Sep 14, 2013)

Both games pre-ordered. Quite exciting.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 14, 2013)

Mega Ampharos LOOKS SO FUCKING SICK


----------



## Eternity (Sep 14, 2013)

And he is an electrick/dragon type too!


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 14, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Mega Ampharos LOOKS SO FUCKING SICK



I know right? Ampharos is one of my favorite Pokemon. I started with Gen 1, but my Ampharos in Gold version was the first Pokemon I ever leveled to level 100. 

He was my bro.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 14, 2013)

Right now I am fighting my instinct not to preorder games 

Last couple times I preordered I ended up regretting it 

I'll probably end up doing it anyway


----------



## Scizor (Sep 14, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Right now I am fighting my instinct not to preorder games
> 
> Last couple times I preordered I ended up regretting it
> 
> I'll probably end up doing it anyway



Why did you end up regretting it?


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 14, 2013)

New info is fucking amazing.

Though I'm not sure I like Chespin's 2nd form... Didn't expect it to go so... plump. When I first saw Chespin, it looked like a derp but it got pretty damn cute as time went on. Quilladin will always remain a derp. There's no losing that status. Braixen looks neat, didn't think it'd evolve into a biped. And Frogadier is win.

Other Pokes are brilliant. No exception. Badass lion- check. Customizable poodle- okay.  GODDAMN MOTHERFUCKING MINI TREX OSHT SON- DOUBLE CHECK. Cuteass longneck dino- check. Creepy looking cats- check. This game has not disappointed so far.


Also, someone already made this:
[sp][/sp]


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 14, 2013)

Quilladin's in-game model looks much better than its official art, I'll give it that much. Doesn't look so derp.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 14, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Why did you end up regretting it?



I preordered the Diablo 3 Collector's Edition, I was very disappointed with the game. It took Blizzard a year to turn it into a decent product.

I preordered Arkham City, which, while a great game, had some severe bugs on the PC (your saves would disappear randomly). Took Rocksteady 6 months to fix it, and by then you could get it for half the price. Last summer you could get it and all the DLC for like 7 bucks.

There's others, but those are my most recent bad experiences.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 14, 2013)

I would pre-order Pokemon X, but a friend and I are going to Nintendo World in NYC on October 12th to buy the games. Can't exactly pre-order from a place that's 4 hours away and has no shopping website. 

Pre-order bonuses for America are kinda shit anyway. Europe gets a small Pokeball that can hold DS/3DS cartridges inside of it. America gets a poster.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 14, 2013)

> Europe gets a small Pokeball



Where do I preorder from to get this?


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 14, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Where do I preorder from to get this?



I think it's at GAME.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 14, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I think it's at GAME.



Well, there's a local store. I'll check the price. Amazon.co.uk lists it at roughly 39?.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 14, 2013)

Naruto said:


> It means something now and that's all I care about



Well, I am gonna spam your VM until you update it when something new comes out  



Pesky Bug said:


> New info is fucking amazing.
> 
> Though I'm not sure I like Chespin's 2nd form... Didn't expect it to go so... plump. When I first saw Chespin, it looked like a derp but it got pretty damn cute as time went on. Quilladin will always remain a derp. There's no losing that status. Braixen looks neat, didn't think it'd evolve into a biped. And Frogadier is win.
> 
> ...



Glorious


----------



## Scizor (Sep 14, 2013)

Naruto said:


> I preordered the Diablo 3 Collector's Edition, I was very disappointed with the game. It took Blizzard a year to turn it into a decent product.
> 
> I preordered Arkham City, which, while a great game, had some severe bugs on the PC (your saves would disappear randomly). Took Rocksteady 6 months to fix it, and by then you could get it for half the price. Last summer you could get it and all the DLC for like 7 bucks.
> 
> There's others, but those are my most recent bad experiences.



Ah I see.

You don't have to worry about pre-ordering X/Y; I'm sure neither one will disappoint you.


----------



## Darc (Sep 14, 2013)

Which one has the Mega Mewtwo that doesn't look like a girl? I want to order that one.


----------



## Eternity (Sep 14, 2013)

I think that's X


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 14, 2013)

Just pre-ordered


----------



## Saru (Sep 14, 2013)

Darc said:


> Which one has the Mega Mewtwo that doesn't look like a girl? I want to order that one.



yeah, it's X


----------



## soulnova (Sep 14, 2013)

Mega Mewtwo X



My bf is going to get Y for Yveltal, and I'm going to get X to complement... and luckily for me, should be the version with decent Mega Mewtwo.

I'm excited because is going to be his very first Pokemon game. Damn, there's still lots I need to teach him.


----------



## Saru (Sep 14, 2013)

^well that's nice.

I should probably find someone willing to trade me Mega Mewtwo X in case I buy Y (not going to be able to get both right away).



soulnova said:


> I'm excited because is going to be his very first Pokemon game. Damn, there's still lots I need to teach him.






*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm sorry...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 14, 2013)

Wait! I hear that a store near me might bring it 3-4 days earlier 

I just fucking pre-ordered


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 14, 2013)

Pokemon's Twitter mentions a special announcement 8 am PDT on Monday.


----------



## Saru (Sep 14, 2013)

^Monday... Do they usually reveal good stuff on Mondays? I'm trying to recall the past reveals of X/Y... wasn't X/Y unveiled via Pok?mon Direct on a Monday? it should prove interesting nonetheless.

*@Khris*: I don't like that at all (stores getting games early). I distinctly remember stores getting DBZ Budokai 3 a day early (a _long_, long time ago) and being annoyed.

ever since D/P, I don't pre-order anymore

all the extras that were offered with D/P pre-orders I was still able to get for free... so all those people who pre-ordered did so essentially for nothing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 14, 2013)

I remember getting BW2 a day or so earlier than you guys as well. 

I cancelled my pre-order. Surely I will miss on the guide book. But I can get it later anyways. It will be extra-sweet to get the game that early


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 14, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Pokemon's Twitter mentions a special announcement 8 am PDT on Monday.



My body is ready.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 14, 2013)

The official Pokemon FB is also teasing a surprise announcement on 9/16 at 8 AM Pacific/11 AM Eastern.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 14, 2013)

Better be final stage starter evos


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 14, 2013)

I REALLY want to get both (with X being my primary one), however, I still have to get a new 3DS so I'm looking at spending quite a lot for all 3 things


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 14, 2013)

I'll probably start with Y because Yveltal is all kinds of awesome.

Clauncher will have to wait for my X playthrough


----------



## Saru (Sep 14, 2013)

Khris said:


> I'll probably start with Y because Yveltal is all kinds of awesome.
> 
> Clauncher will have to wait for my X playthrough



I'm so torn on which to get first. Yveltal is like the embodiment of darkness and badassery and has Dark Aura (Dark Aura + Chespin = profit) but Xerneas is like the essence of grace and beauty and has Fairy Aura (I'm really interested in the Fairy type).


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm getting X because Xerneas and Mewtwo X are awesome.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 14, 2013)

My gut tells me this has something to do with that Wii U game.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm getting none because I don't have the freedom to get a 3DS or games for it.


----------



## ElementX (Sep 14, 2013)

Yea I'mma need that 3DS right about now, k thnx.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 14, 2013)

Serebii speculates this has something to do with that Gotta Catch 'em All site that the Pokemon Company took done a while ago.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 14, 2013)

[youtube]SoxMP2ooP54[/youtube]

Chespin's Final Evo = Grass/Steel type based on a Paladin 

Frokie's Final Evo = Water/Fighting type based on a Brigadier

Fenniken's Final Evo = Fire/Fairy type based on a Witch

Grass > Water > Fire > Grass

but

Steel > Fairy > Fighting > Steel 

evening them all out.

My favorite final evo theory yet. I'd like that honestly.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Sep 14, 2013)

Mewtwo X is so goddamn awesome compared to Mewtwo Y. 



Death-kun said:


> I'm getting X because Xerneas and Mewtwo X are awesome.


Exactly my reason as well. 

Except for the fact that I have no 3DS.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 14, 2013)

Get the 2DS, it's only $130.


----------



## Saru (Sep 14, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Serebii speculates this has something to do with that Gotta Catch 'em All site that the Pokemon Company took done a while ago.



oh, I forgot about that. I knew there was something small that I was forgetting.



Khris said:


> Chespin's Final Evo = Grass/Steel type based on a Paladin
> 
> Frokie's Final Evo = Water/Fighting type based on a Brigadier
> 
> Fenniken's Final Evo = Fire/Fairy type based on a Witch



would be lovely, but, ya know, the rumors. I actually predicted Chespin would be Grass/Steel and turn into a knight from the beginning. Grass/Steel is the type I've always wanted in a Starter (other than Grass/Dragon), and I had hoped we would get it last generation through Snivy. we still got a Grass/Steel (Ferrothorn), though, so I was pretty happy.

but Chespin totally looks like it's going to end up a Steel type knightly figure. it's the first Grass type Starter to be a mammal, looks to be wearing a helmet, and has a design theme that could easily complement a secondary Steel type. I'm steel hoping for a Steel typing despite the accuracy of the rumors thus far. 

Fire/Fairy for Braixen's evolution would be awesome too.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 14, 2013)

Inb4 Froakie is Water/Ghost^


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 14, 2013)

Nah. Having a non-shit and non-legendary Water/Fighting type is long overdue.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 14, 2013)

Mega PoliWrath^


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 14, 2013)

Khris said:


> [youtube]SoxMP2ooP54[/youtube]
> 
> Chespin's Final Evo = Grass/Steel type based on a Paladin
> 
> ...


Makes sense and would be sweet, which is why I'm prepared for it to not be the case.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 14, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Mega PoliWrath^



Still not Canon


----------



## Saru (Sep 14, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Inb4 Froakie is Water/Ghost^



maybe Mega Froakie


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 14, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Mega PoliWrath^


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 14, 2013)

Khris said:


> Still not Canon








CANON NOW BITCH/?!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 14, 2013)

NOPE.


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 14, 2013)

I just realized, now that Fairy is strong against Dark, Spiritomb and Sableye now have a weakness


----------



## Eternity (Sep 14, 2013)

Oh shit, you're right.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 14, 2013)

Fairy type is actually called Troll type, I don't what care what everyone else is calling. Imma call it troll type.


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 14, 2013)

huh.is there any type combo that has no weaknesses now?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 14, 2013)

I don't think so.

EDIT: Fairy/Steel with Flash Fire?


----------



## Saru (Sep 14, 2013)

^Bug/Ghost 

***​
"Despite its prickly appearance, Quilladin is considered a gentle Pok?mon that avoids battle." From the official Pok?mon X/Y Website.

daww

dat Quilladin

wait, that definitely _doesn't_ sound like a Dark type.

"Once Fennekin evolves into Braixen, it no longer eats branches. But it still keeps a tree branch in its tail, which seems to calm the Pok?mon."

"Frogadier evolves from Froakie, and when it does, its jumping skill improves. During battle, Frogadier confounds its opponents by leaping about the ceiling or into trees."

not sure if this is old news to you all


----------



## Naruto (Sep 14, 2013)

How could Poliwrath become any more badass than he already is?


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 14, 2013)

Fairy/Steel is still weak to Ground


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 14, 2013)

Bahh. Forgot about ground. 



Astrαl said:


> ^Bug/Ghost
> 
> ***​
> "Despite its prickly appearance, Quilladin is considered a gentle Pok?mon that avoids battle." From the official Pok?mon X/Y Website.
> ...



Nope.


----------



## Saru (Sep 14, 2013)

Mega Mawile has the potential to be _very_ good...

-only 2 weaknesses (Fire and Ground)

-6 types of SE coverage

-Intimidate (before Mega Evolving)

-"sharply" increased defenses (says the official website)

-and possibly Huge Power + Draining Kiss

*have mercy*


----------



## Naruto (Sep 14, 2013)

This might be a good time to let everyone know that I am the one who added the psyduck emoticon 

I am a whore.


----------



## Saru (Sep 14, 2013)

Naruto said:


> This might be a good time to let everyone know that *I* am the one who added the psyduck emoticon





that was one of my favorite discoveries upon returning 

I probably spammed it for at least a couple of weeks


----------



## Blunt (Sep 14, 2013)

So it's confirmed on the English site that there's a Mewtwonite X Stone and a Mewtwonite Y Stone. My offer to trade my X for someone's Y still stands. 




Astrαl said:


> Mega Mawile has the potential to be _very_ good...
> 
> -only 2 weaknesses (Fire and Ground)
> 
> ...


Since there's no mention of her Attack stat getting decreased or increased on it's own, Huge Power will give her 170 attack. Plus much higher Sp.Def/Def and one of the best typings in the game now.

Good lord. Muh Mawile got all growed up. 

Edit: lolmath


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 14, 2013)

dat Swirlix


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 14, 2013)

Naruto said:


> This might be a good time to let everyone know that I am the one who added the psyduck emoticon
> 
> I am a whore.



Now be a good whore and add a Slowpoke emoticon too.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 14, 2013)

Khris said:


> Still not Canon





blunt said:


> So it's confirmed on the English site that there's a Mewtwonite X Stone and a Mewtwonite Y Stone. My offer to trade my X for someone's Y still stands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SableEye used Knock off!

WUT NAO BITCH?


----------



## Blunt (Sep 14, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> SableEye used Knock off!
> 
> WUT NAO BITCH?


Knock Off can't remove Griseous Orb from Giratina. So the odds it can remove a Megastone are low, especially since we only get to use one per battle.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 14, 2013)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> I have no 3DS.


----------



## Saru (Sep 14, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


>



if the 3DS is ever penetrated by the ROMmers, then that will be an option (though I wouldn't count on this happening soon).


----------



## lacey (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm so torn.

I'd rather have Mega Mewtwo Y, but I so badly want Xerneas....and I really don't want to get both versions. :/


----------



## Blunt (Sep 14, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> I'm so torn.
> 
> I'd rather have Mega Mewtwo Y, but I so badly want Xerneas....and I really don't want to get both versions. :/


Give your X Stone to one of your Pokemon. Trade said Pokemon for another with a Y Stone. Get MegaMewTwo Y.

It's what I'm doing.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 14, 2013)

blunt said:


> Give your X Stone to one of your Pokemon. Trade said Pokemon for another with a Y Stone. Get MegaMewTwo Y.
> 
> It's what I'm doing.



As it stands now Spritzee and Mewtwo Y are the reasons I'm going for Y.

I have a hard time choosing between Xerneas and Yveltal, but Y version has more Pok?s that I like.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 14, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> dat Swirlix


----------



## Blunt (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm countin on you guys to trade Y exclusive stuffs with me since I'm gettin X.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 14, 2013)

blunt said:


> I'm countin on you guys to trade Y exclusive stuffs with me since I'm gettin X.



Sure thing but you ain't getting my Mewtwo Y's stone


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 14, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> I'm so torn.
> 
> I'd rather have Mega Mewtwo Y, but I so badly want Xerneas....and I really don't want to get both versions. :/



i am the opposite i prefer Mega Mewtwo X but want Yveltal.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 14, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Sure thing but you ain't getting my Mewtwo Y's stone


There will be others whom I can take from trade with.


----------



## lacey (Sep 14, 2013)

Someone's Y stone _will_ be mine.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 14, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Someone's Y stone _will_ be mine.


We shall see.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 14, 2013)

Naruto said:


> How could Poliwrath become any more badass than he already is?



even as a kid i always hated the poli line whit the exception of Politoad.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 14, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Someone's Y stone _will_ be mine.


You gonna get raped gurl. 
XD


----------



## Saru (Sep 14, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Someone's Y stone _will_ be mine.



I could give it to you. 

And only you. **


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 14, 2013)

That is so damn kawaii


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 14, 2013)

Astrαl said:


> I could give it to you.
> 
> And only you. **


And you're gonna get shot


----------



## Saru (Sep 14, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> even as a kid i always hated the poli nine whit the exception of Politoad.



I didn't hate the Poliwrath, but I always liked Politoed loads better. I searched desperately for some way to get a Politoed in G/S/C because I didn't have a lot of options in the way of trading.

Politoed > Poliwrath.



Hydro Spiral said:


> That is so damn kawaii



this proves it



St NightRazr said:


> And you're gonna get shot



wouldn't be the first time?


----------



## Naruto (Sep 14, 2013)

I preordered Pokemon Y


----------



## Blunt (Sep 14, 2013)

Naruto said:


> I preordered Pokemon Y


Oh hai there.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 14, 2013)

Naruto said:


> I preordered Pokemon Y



Awesome, downloading Y day one and getting X later in the year myself


----------



## lacey (Sep 14, 2013)

Astrαl said:


> I could give it to you.
> 
> And only you. **



o _you_


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 14, 2013)

O my


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 14, 2013)

Stahp EhT!^ Cease zis touching of oneself in anticipation Takei^


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 14, 2013)

there's some dirty stuff going on in this thread.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 14, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> there's some dirty stuff going on in this thread.


----------



## Saru (Sep 14, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> there's some dirty stuff going on in this thread.



you think everything is dirty, Yami


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 14, 2013)

Can't tell if this is fake or not (probably is given where I found it) but looks really realistic.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 15, 2013)

You guys starting an orgy or something without me?  




St NightRazr said:


> SableEye used Knock off!
> 
> WUT NAO BITCH?



Poor little NightRazr really wants Polishit to be relevant


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 15, 2013)

>Drizzle Politoed
>not relevant

lol


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 15, 2013)

At the end of black2/white2, someone said they will go to a distant region to look for N. maybe N went to Kalos and as part of a side event you will meet him and capture the Original Dragon


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 15, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> >Drizzle Politoed
> >not relevant
> 
> lol



I obviously meant Poliwrath. Keep up with the flow Death-Kyun


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 15, 2013)

OR maybe the unmade item "The God Stone" is the mega evolution item for Kyurem


----------



## Saru (Sep 15, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> At the end of black2/white2, someone said they will go to a distant region to look for N. maybe N went to Kalos and as part of a side event you will meet him and *capture the Original Dragon*



I was wondering where you were going with that. getting reacquainted with N would be good nonetheless. he is the best NPC ever imagined, after all 

oh SNAP. I just remembered. N wears a necklace based on some mathematical puzzle (a Void Cube--neat little thing, read about it) and it was originally supposed to have something locked inside of it (presumably, based on concept art). now they can make it... A Mega Stone? 

/brain fart


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 15, 2013)

YES!

I want the Original Dragon, whether it's a Mega Evolution or a regular pokemon


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 15, 2013)

Personally, I don't need the original Dragon

I have Reshiram


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 15, 2013)

I will be so disappointed in this generation if there is no Original Dragon


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 15, 2013)

I am with Hiruzen


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 15, 2013)

There is so much suggesting that it is possible


----------



## Blunt (Sep 15, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> There is so much suggesting that it is possible


There really isn't


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 15, 2013)

If you look REALLY REALLY hard, there is some evidence


----------



## Blunt (Sep 15, 2013)

Half-Life 3 confirmed.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 15, 2013)

An Original Dragon would be absurdly strong


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 15, 2013)

So then maybe 710 BST instead of 720


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 15, 2013)

It is a combination of Zekrom and Reshiram.

When Kyurem combined with them, it gained 40 BST. So add 40 to Zekrom/Reshirama's BST, and you get 720!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 15, 2013)

Speaking of which, hope we can catch Arceus in this game. I don't have one 

And really if Arceus is the Alpha Pokemon, OriginalDragon can be the Omega Pokemon. Make it a fossil Dragon/Rock type too


----------



## Naruto (Sep 15, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Awesome, downloading Y day one and getting X later in the year myself



Did you get it from the e-store?


----------



## Blunt (Sep 15, 2013)

Khris said:


> Speaking of which, hope we can catch Arceus in this game. I don't have one
> 
> *And really if Arceus is the Alpha Pokemon, OriginalDragon can be the Omega* Pokemon. Make it a fossil Dragon/Rock type too


That's doesn't make any sense though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 15, 2013)

^yes it is. 

Who gives a fuck about making sense?


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Sep 15, 2013)




----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 15, 2013)

Also midnight launch at GameStop.

I'm ready for the cold this year.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 15, 2013)

Khris said:


> ^yes it is.
> 
> Who gives a fuck about making sense?



Mew was originally the Pokemon looked at as god. There are theories around this stuff, but I doubt Arceus is the god. A PokeGod definitely, but the god, l doubt it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 15, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Also midnight launch at GameStop.
> 
> I'm ready for the cold this year.



Couch + sleeved blanket + Hot cocoa + PokemonXY on mah 3DS.

I get you bro


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 15, 2013)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 15, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Mew was originally the Pokemon looked at god. There are theories around this stuff, but I doubt Arceus is the god. A PokeGod definitely, but the god, l doubt it.



Alpha, created the universe, best BST. Yeah, should I go on?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 15, 2013)

Khris said:


> Couch + sleeved blanket + Hot cocoa + PokemonXY on mah 3DS.
> 
> I get you bro



My loyalty for the series is strong enough for me to endure Midwest cold. 

Also Khris, considering GameFreak doesn't know what continuity is, I'm sure they'll replace the idea of Arceus being creator.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 15, 2013)

Shit. Now I am tempted to have this team on my party 



Iron Man said:


> My loyalty for the series is strong enough for me to endure Midwest cold.
> 
> Also Khris, considering GameFreak doesn't know what continuity is, I'm sure they'll replace the idea of Arceus being creator.



GameFreak aren't that bad when it comes to continuity. Sometimes retcons are compulsory. Doubt they're going to retcon this one though.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 15, 2013)

Also the fact they never really stay true to Pokedex entries throughout media. But Arcues does bring a lot of questions.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 15, 2013)

Whatya talking about? Pokedex is canon


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 15, 2013)

> Implying GameFreak doesn't break canon.

But seriously though. Am I the only one outraged fucking Mewtwo is getting two megs? Screw that guy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 15, 2013)

I always preferred Mew anyways 

Mew > Mewtwo, there I said it, whatever happens happens.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 15, 2013)

We need Mega Deoxys for justice.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 15, 2013)

No we need Mew Psychic/Fairy typing


----------



## Aeternus (Sep 15, 2013)

Khris said:


> No we need Mew Psychic/Fairy typing



Please someone create that. I would love to see the reactions


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 15, 2013)

Let's discuss how Fairy just shat on the meta game.


----------



## Aeternus (Sep 15, 2013)

There certainly were a lot of changes in this gen. And who knows what might change later. Can someone clarify to me which types Fairy is strong and weak against?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 15, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Let's discuss how Fairy just shat on the meta game.



Troll type motherpuffer 

I hope we can battle Lance in this one somehow


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 15, 2013)

Dark Matter said:


> There certainly were a lot of changes in this gen. And who knows what might change later. Can someone clarify to me which types Fairy is strong and weak against?


 and there was also a video a few pages back that showed the official power relation listing.

2x damage to Fight, Dark and Dragon; 1/2x to Fire, Poison and Steel
2x damage taken from Poison and Steel; 1/2 from Fight, Bug and Dark; immune to Dragon


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 15, 2013)

Immune to Dragon. Fuck your MegaGarchomp.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 15, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> But seriously though. Am I the only one outraged fucking Mewtwo is getting two megs?* Screw that guy*.


Dafuq you just say, bro? 



Iron Man said:


> We need Mega Deoxys for justice.


4 Deoxys Forms > Megalution


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 15, 2013)

Mewtwo is overrated. I want Mega Jirachi, and Mega Darkrai.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 15, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Immune to Dragon. Fuck your MegaGarchomp.



I like how a Clefable could probably rotflstomp Iris this Gen. Only real threat is Aggron. 



Iron Man said:


> Mewtwo is overrated. I want Mega Jirachi, and Mega Darkrai.



The Mewtwo wankers are gonna come here later wanting our heads


----------



## Scizor (Sep 15, 2013)

Mega Deoxys would indeed be awesome, though it would be formception: four different Mega's or one Mega for all its forms?


----------



## Saru (Sep 15, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Mewtwo is overrated. I want *Mega Jirachi*, and Mega Darkrai.



Mega Jirachi needs to be a thing. Fairy/Steel typing.

Jirachi got pooped on this gen with the changes they've made. it's now to weak Sucker Punch, Pursuit and some more shit. not to mention that Gengar has the potential to troll some of it's most effective sets even harder now. so many matchups are going to be more annoying for Jirachi now... Toxicroak, Tyranitar, Gemgar, Thundurus Therian Forme (no paralysis anymore) and Scizor with Pursuit to name a few.

my favorite little troll has been clipped


----------



## Eternity (Sep 15, 2013)

Something tells me you have thought a lot about that, your set considering.


----------



## Cobalt (Sep 15, 2013)

I'd go to the Midnight Launch but I'm not able to drive at midnight since I'm a minor


----------



## Aeternus (Sep 15, 2013)

Don't think I would ever do something like this, no matter how much I would like something.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 15, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Mewtwo is overrated. I want Mega Jirachi, and Mega Darkrai.



Mega Darkrai would be hilarious.


----------



## Cobalt (Sep 15, 2013)

I went to the Midnight Launch for Super Smash Bros Brawl in 6th grade I had my dad take me there


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 15, 2013)

i love that all the competitive players are freaking out over the supposed steel nerf

a lot of the top competitive pokemon are steel types anyway, it was a needed nerf. shame jirachi got screwed over by the electric buff tho.


----------



## Saru (Sep 15, 2013)

^are people really freaking out? the only reason I found it irksome was that it was like a (likely indirect) shot at Jirachi and Metagross.



Eternity said:


> Something tells me you have thought a lot about that, your set considering.


----------



## Cobalt (Sep 15, 2013)




----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 15, 2013)

I've been wondering if that's Jessie's Wobbuffet in that poster


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 15, 2013)

yeah a lot of people were bitching about a steel nerf but man, they are fairy counters and the popular dragon/steel combo will still continue because of steel countering fairies. the only mons who really took a hit are the steel/psychic ones


----------



## Cobalt (Sep 15, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> I've been wondering if that's Jessie's Wobbuffet in that poster





I think it is the Inkay most likely belongs to them too.


----------



## Saru (Sep 15, 2013)

Velocity, your avatar is mesmerizing. 



Rain's Angel said:


> yeah a lot of people were bitching about a steel nerf but man, they are fairy counters and the popular dragon/steel combo will still continue because of steel countering fairies. the only mons who really took a hit are the steel/psychic ones



yeah, that's p much what it looks like to me.

***​ 
*@Cobalt*: interesting that Wobbuffet is on that poster. Mega Wobbuffet incoming?  or perhaps a Fairy typing.


----------



## Cobalt (Sep 15, 2013)

Possibly  I think it's Team Rockets Wobbuffet so I don't think they would be able to make much use of Mega Wobbuffet


----------



## Xeogran (Sep 15, 2013)

We still need real Giratina to appear in the anime 

Speaking of which, I can't wait to hug it in Pokemon Amie


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 15, 2013)

Ya'll be tugging Dugtrios eventually


----------



## Naruto (Sep 15, 2013)

Changing things keeps the metagame fresh, and god knows pokemon needed some freshening up there.


----------



## Saru (Sep 15, 2013)

^I agree. the metagame had become so stale with the omnipresent weather wars that I quit for a good while (until B2/W2).



Cobalt said:


> Possibly  I think it's Team Rockets Wobbuffet so I don't think they would be able to make much use of Mega Wobbuffet



well they did up their game in Unova 

more seriously, it must have some reason for returning (if it's TR's). Dogasu (Wobby) is the best member of Team Rocket anyway imo.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 15, 2013)

You know what isn't going away any time soon?


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 15, 2013)

Weather dominated the entirety of Gen 4 and most of Gen 5, but in Gen 5 the metagame began to shift to "hyper offense", where you just hit as hard as you can as fast as you can.

Drizzle Politoed and Drought Ninetales didn't help the weather wars die down, that's for sure.

Chlorophyll Venusaur is still one scary friend. In the sun it has double speed, and one Growth gives it double Attack _and_ Sp. Atk.


----------



## Saru (Sep 15, 2013)

much to a certain someone's delight, I'm sure. 

I like how GF made Steel SE against Fairy (which will inevitably be a popular type for _at least_ a little while) though. well-played.

*@Death-Kun*: I feel like it's getting closer to the point where someone with little metagame exp can just run a HO and win with minimal luck. definitely not there now, but every gen it feels like the power levels increase


----------



## Scizor (Sep 15, 2013)

Naruto said:


> You know what isn't going away any time soon?



Of course not; I'm here to stay.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 15, 2013)

Astrαl said:


> *@Death-Kun*: I feel like it's getting closer to the point where someone with little metagame exp can just run a HO and win with minimal luck. definitely not there now, but every gen it feels like the power levels increase



Basically. The metagame is stale because all the best people take Smogon's examples and vastly customize them (or they just don't use them at all), while every scrub out there copypastes Smogon teams and expects to win.

And it's usually all weather teams or hyper offense teams. If you use a stall team you're an "annoying prick" because "the battle is taking too long "


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 15, 2013)

I still love my UU team with Regigigas on it. Stockpile and Substitute with Drifblim, Baton Pass to Regigigas, Thunder Wave and Confuse Ray everything into oblivion until Slow Start wears off, proceed to rape everything with Earthquake and Return.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 15, 2013)

ia, the competitive has been stale this generation because of weather wars and it was centralized around a few types of pokemon (namely dragon, steel, fighting and water types). the introduction of viable flying types like the genies definitely helped a little but stealth rock killed any hopes of flying types without a secondary type resisting rock actually impacting the metagame much.

fairy provided a nice nerf to dragon and fighting. they didn't want to totally nerf a defensive type like steel so they took away some resistances and gave it an advantage over the fairies.

types that need a boost are definitely ice and psychic. ice should get a defense boost in hail like rock types do in sandstorm tbh. it's insane how fire has another resistance to fairy but psychic doesn't. grass could use a nice boost too actually (they got immunity to powders i guess thats smth).


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 15, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Weather dominated the entirety of Gen 4 and most of Gen 5, but in Gen 5 the metagame began to shift to "hyper offense", where you just hit as hard as you can as fast as you can.
> 
> Drizzle Politoed and Drought Ninetales didn't help the weather wars die down, that's for sure.
> 
> Chlorophyll Venusaur is still one scary friend. In the sun it has double speed, and one Growth gives it double Attack _and_ Sp. Atk.



Perfect Mega Charizard partner XD 

I will be using mega venasaur though, I love my little tank XD


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 15, 2013)

Lol I went and ranted to Masuda how poison types were like normal types and boom fairy is weak to them. 

Also I did rant about grass types and ice types and giving more weaker pokemon wider movesets for more utility and the like


----------



## Saru (Sep 15, 2013)

*@Rain's Angel*: the fact that impenetrable Steel type has more weaknesses than the Water type is kind of funny. Water really is an overcentralized type.

and as you said, Grass types could use a small buff I think



Death-kun said:


> Basically. The metagame is stale because all the best people take Smogon's examples and vastly customize them (or they just don't use them at all), while every scrub out there copypastes Smogon teams and expects to win.
> 
> And it's usually all weather teams or hyper offense teams. If you use a stall team you're an "annoying prick" because "the battle is taking too long "



 you're right. they usually use more choice words than that though. and a little caps spamming if you're lucky.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 15, 2013)

water also gets a ton of good moves every gen, be it defensive or offensive. i don't think any other type except normal has as much variety in moves.

but i doubt gamefreak would ever nerf them cause it's such an iconic type and one of the classic types.


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 15, 2013)

Alright, I decided to get both games. 

I will be rocking a Fairy team and a Poison team in my X game, and I will be using Y to just transfer over pokemon


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 15, 2013)

I'm really excited about my team selects for both games.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 15, 2013)

I'm really hyped about Amaura myself. Its typing kinda sucks with four weaknesses and two types that it's doubly weak to, but Ice is super effective against four types and Amaura turns all Normal-type moves into Ice-type and powers them up... So that's awesome.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 15, 2013)

Velocity said:


> I'm really hyped about Amaura myself. Its typing kinda sucks with four weaknesses and two types that it's doubly weak to, but Ice is super effective against four types and Amaura turns all Normal-type moves into Ice-type and powers them up... So that's awesome.



Lets hope its defenses are better than walreins XD


----------



## Saru (Sep 15, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> I'm really excited about my team selects for both games.



me too. so far I'm thinking:

Chespin
Lucario/Mawile/Torchic (depends on whether or not I can get Lucario or Mawile early)
Noivern
Pancham
Obligatory bulky Water type 

and that's it for now. I want my team to have all Kalos Pok?mon with the exception of my Mega. I would add Tyrunt to the list but I want to know all my options first. I'll probably change Pok?mon out throughout the 4th-8th gyms anyway. the game lasts a lot longer that way.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 15, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Lets hope its defenses are better than walreins XD



If it evolves and has a Mega Evolution, it might well have. Eventually. 

But I'm still going to be scouring Kalos for the Absolite. I need my Mega Absol!


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 15, 2013)

Ill be walking around Kalos looking for RammStein.

CUE THE SEHNSUCHT INVASION!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 15, 2013)

Velocity said:


> I'm really hyped about Amaura myself. Its typing kinda sucks with four weaknesses and two types that it's doubly weak to, but Ice is super effective against four types and Amaura turns all Normal-type moves into Ice-type and powers them up... So that's awesome.



The only reason I might go competitive this gen is because of Fairy type and Refrigerate. Amaura is probably a legit fucking beast. And just wait for its evo too. 

Fairy typing is just too cool to pass on. I swear if Snorlax gets a Normal/Fairy typing


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 15, 2013)




----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 15, 2013)

The music in this game people, holy hell the trainer battle theme is amazing, classic pokemon with sweet guitar riffs


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 15, 2013)

totally canon you guys!


----------



## Saru (Sep 15, 2013)

Swirlix looks so sticky.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 15, 2013)

So the news bit is coming tomorrow right?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 15, 2013)

Khris said:


> So the news bit is coming tomorrow right?



Yeah but I'm not gonna be too excited about it since it doesn't seem to involve X and Y.


----------



## Saru (Sep 15, 2013)

Khris said:


> So the news bit is coming tomorrow right?



8:00 AM PDT, yep.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 15, 2013)

Khris said:


> So the news bit is coming tomorrow right?



Yeah, cannot wait.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 15, 2013)

Khris said:


> So the news bit is coming tomorrow right?



Pok?mon Stadium 3D! >:3


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 15, 2013)

I would like it to relate to X and Y.


----------



## Saru (Sep 15, 2013)

Velocity said:


> Pok?mon Stadium 3D! >:3



I would prefer an RPG stocked with online battle features and in-game competitions.

basically Pok?mon Colosseum 3 but with more trainers and catchable Pok?mon.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 15, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Yeah but I'm not gonna be too excited about it since it doesn't seem to involve X and Y.



Whut? 



Astrαl said:


> 8:00 AM PDT, yep.







Velocity said:


> Pok?mon Stadium 3D! >:3



Stadium games sucked and were hard as shit if you didn't bring in your own Poke. Not a fan unless they do some mass renovation. A Pokemon Fighting game though.


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 15, 2013)

I was kicking ass on the Battle Frontier in Platinum with my Wobbuffett until I encountered a Shedinja


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 15, 2013)

Shedinja is such a gimmick.


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 15, 2013)

It was so unlucky


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 15, 2013)

Always carry a fire type.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 15, 2013)

Either that Gotta Catch 'Em All shit or the new Pokemon Stadium like game is what I'm thinking. But I'm not getting too excited, which is what I meant to say earlier instead of not getting excited at all.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 15, 2013)

Nintendo is one of the few companies that can get me hyped.


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 15, 2013)

It was the Battle Frontier one where you can only pick one pokemon.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 15, 2013)

Ah definitely was bad luck then.


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 15, 2013)

The only thing that could have been worse would be if I encountered another Wobbuffett


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 15, 2013)

I hope the Mega Wobbuffette rumor is true.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 15, 2013)

I never had the patience to main a Wobbuffett.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 15, 2013)

Exp share EV training makes it easier.


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 15, 2013)

Wobbuffett is my favorite pokemon and I use him all the time


----------



## Blunt (Sep 15, 2013)

What moveset?


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 15, 2013)

The news will most certainly be about that mysterious fighting game.

Anyone have an extra Genesect to trade btw?


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 15, 2013)

Counter, Safeguard, Destiny Bond, Magic Coat

Sometimes I trade in Encore


----------



## Saru (Sep 15, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> I hope the Mega Wobbuffette rumor is true.






*Spoiler*: _MegaWobbuffet Fanart_ 





By deviantART user Jojodee.

Would be interesting if its stats flipped or something.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 15, 2013)

No one does encore like Whimsicott


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 15, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> No one does encore like Whimsicott



Don't ever fucking mention that Pokemon around me again


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 15, 2013)

I named mine after me. He was do lulzy. I love that guy, and Reuniclus.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 15, 2013)

Anyone realize that furry Pokemon in the first XY anime teaser is Furfrou now?


----------



## Scizor (Sep 15, 2013)

My amazing Mega Ditto creation:


His only move will be 'Mega Transform', which will let him transform into the opposing Pok?mon's Mega form (if it has one)


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 15, 2013)

That design is pretty gay, but Mega Transform is actually a really good idea.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 15, 2013)

I get hyped every time I see Braixen 



Velocity said:


> I'm really hyped about Amaura myself. Its typing kinda sucks with four weaknesses and two types that it's doubly weak to, but Ice is super effective against four types and Amaura turns all Normal-type moves into Ice-type and powers them up... So that's awesome.



I get the feeling it's gonna turn into some amazing arctic dragon

And I will love it forever


----------



## Saru (Sep 15, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Anyone realize that furry Pokemon in the first XY anime teaser is Furfrou now?



yeah. it's actually a pretty sturdy little thing, apparently (thanks to Fur Coat ability).


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 15, 2013)

Amaura is pretty cool, but I can't help but love the T-Rex more.  Still, though, it has a pretty amazing ability.


----------



## Saru (Sep 15, 2013)

not going to be able to see this big announcement planned for tomorrow morning until around 4-5ish.


----------



## lacey (Sep 15, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> O my



Gtfo. _All_ of you. 



Khris said:


> No we need Mew Psychic/Fairy typing



I want this to happen so bad. I want people screaming and crying.



Khris said:


> I hope we can battle Lance in this one somehow



Me too. 



Iron Man said:


> Mewtwo is overrated. I want Mega Jirachi, and *Mega Darkrai*.



Yes please.

-can't be arsed to go through the rest of the pages auugh-


----------



## Saru (Sep 15, 2013)

I don't know if the meta can handle a Mega Darkrai.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 15, 2013)

Astrαl said:


> I don't know if the meta can handle a Mega Darkrai.



We'll be fine as long as Deoxys doesnt get a mega.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 15, 2013)

Astrαl said:


> I don't know if the meta can handle a Mega Darkrai.



Nightmare incarnate


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 15, 2013)

MegaSeedot needs to happen


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 15, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> MegaSeedot needs to happen



It's called Shiftry, and it - surprise! - already exists.


----------



## lacey (Sep 15, 2013)

I don't give ten fucks about the meta game, so...


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 15, 2013)

The metagame is life.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 16, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> I don't give ten fucks about the meta game, so...


----------



## Blunt (Sep 16, 2013)

Never played a competitive battle.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 16, 2013)

blunt said:


> Never played a competitive battle.



*insert Asuna yelling*


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 16, 2013)

the first time i played competitive, i barely won the trainer had 2 non uber legendarys and only 4 of my Pokemon were EV trained ,while the other 2 were pokemon from my ruby version,those pokemon were before i discovered EV training.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 16, 2013)

Flabebe is disappointed in you guys.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## Big Mom (Sep 16, 2013)

Yeah, I've never played competitively either


Also I raised my first pseudo legend today! I evolved the Gabite I caught today!


----------



## Nep Nep (Sep 16, 2013)

I don't play competitively. I play Pokemon for the adventure. Not the endless grinding of attributes. 

Fuck that shit, if I do play competitively I wouldn't put anytime into training them, just slap some cheats on to get those new wing items from b2/w2 then vitamins and use till maxed. 

There's nothing I hate more than grinding in a mainly single player game that includes no use for the grinding other than battling against other players.


----------



## Aeternus (Sep 16, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Yeah, I've never played competitively either



Me neither really. I always prefered catching and evolving Pokemon more than battling.


----------



## Jagger (Sep 16, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> *insert Asuna yelling*


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 16, 2013)

Dark Matter said:


> Me neither really. I always prefered catching and evolving Pokemon more than battling.



Same here! And I honestly can't be bothered with EV training and all the competitive strategies and what not


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm somewhere in the middle of casual and competitive 

I train all of my Pokemon as though I would play with them in actual battles, but I could care less for the metagame standards or getting perfect numbers on my teams.


----------



## Aeternus (Sep 16, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Same here! And I honestly can't be bothered with EV training and all the competitive strategies and what not



Yeah, just sounds like too much trouble.


----------



## Eternity (Sep 16, 2013)

I like competitive and all that, but I don't really have time to do much.


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 16, 2013)

I can't wait to see what kind of poison types they have this game


----------



## Scizor (Sep 16, 2013)

Surprise announcement today =D


----------



## Aeternus (Sep 16, 2013)

Really curious to know what this announcement is going to be about


----------



## Freechoice (Sep 16, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I can't wait to see what kind of poison types they have this game



Me toooo.

Poison is my favorite type.


----------



## Aeternus (Sep 16, 2013)

Well since Fairy is weak to Poison and they do usually introduce two new Eeveelutions at a time with one of them being weak to the other, then maybe the other Eeveelution could be a Poison-type this time.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 16, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## Aeternus (Sep 16, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Beautiful



 Nice. Especially love the way it flicks its hair when going Mega.


----------



## Saru (Sep 16, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Beautiful



 this is amazing


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 16, 2013)

Fab Ampharos is fab


----------



## Cobalt (Sep 16, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Beautiful



Seen it before 

I don't know about the announcement my expectations aren't too high but I hope it has something to do with X and Y.


----------



## Aeternus (Sep 16, 2013)

When is the announcement going to happen?


----------



## Cobalt (Sep 16, 2013)

Dark Matter said:


> When is the announcement going to happen?



8am PDT

I'll be in gym class damn


----------



## Aeternus (Sep 16, 2013)

So at about 6 pm local time I see. Unless I calculated wrong. Timezones can be confusing...


----------



## Wonder Mike (Sep 16, 2013)

Well, if everything goes as planned they will announce the new movie featuring Mega Mewtwo X challenging Arceus and kicking his ass. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



with a giant rock


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 16, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Beautiful



can there be a whole series of this!?!?!?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 16, 2013)

Y'all must suck at the battle frontier.

But they use hax mon 

EV training is some really *simple* _simple_ shit

Its IV manipulation that is a royal pain in the ass. I still cant calculate IV's for shit so I just breed my pokemon unitl they get that characteristic that denotes the appropriate stat and use it.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 16, 2013)

somehow my starter chikorita on hgss has a spdef positive nature and 31 ivs in spdef.

luck is all i need tbh


----------



## Platinum (Sep 16, 2013)

Calculating IVs is easy in gen 5.Go to the guy in the subway to get a general idea of how good they are, then just use serebii's IV calculator once you level it up a bit.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 16, 2013)

Kyokkai said:


> I don't play competitively. I play Pokemon for the adventure. Not the endless grinding of attributes.



If you know what you're doing you can breed and EV train an entire team in an hour or two.

Also, battle simulators exist, where all the "hard work" is done for you.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 16, 2013)

Glad my expectations weren't high


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Sep 16, 2013)

So this announcement is basically a scavenger hunt?


----------



## rice (Sep 16, 2013)

pretty shit 



but let's take a moment and appreciate the effort of whoever made the video, he/she's probably crying over this


----------



## Eternity (Sep 16, 2013)

It was meh.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 16, 2013)

Talk about underwhelming.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 16, 2013)

Underwhelming is an understatement.

Especially as Europe's excluded.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 16, 2013)

I wasn't expecting much, but this is shit.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 16, 2013)

I know they're trying to get the attention of kids but really? They really gotta hype it up like that?


----------



## Scizor (Sep 16, 2013)

This lame news will contribute to the impact X/Y's overwhelming awesomeness next month by forming an undeniable contrast.


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Sep 16, 2013)

Wow pretty much all the codes for this scavenger hunt thingy have been found already


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 16, 2013)

What exactly do you get from those codes?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 16, 2013)

I am not mad, just disappointed.


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Sep 16, 2013)

Pokejungle has a list of all the codes and what they come with.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 16, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Y'all must suck at the battle frontier.
> 
> But they use hax mon
> 
> ...



Fuck all that shit.

I cheat. All I want to do is play competitively. IV, EV, inherited moves and breeding for a specific nature are all way too time consuming for me.

But I probably won't be able to cheat on X and Y for a long time. Which is fine, since there's plenty to do in the game anyway. And if I have to transfer some pokemon with perfect IVs from BW2, so be it.


----------



## lacey (Sep 16, 2013)

Kyokkai said:


> I don't play competitively. I play Pokemon for the adventure. Not the endless grinding of attributes.
> 
> Fuck that shit, if I do play competitively I wouldn't put anytime into training them, just slap some cheats on to get those new wing items from b2/w2 then vitamins and use till maxed.
> 
> There's nothing I hate more than grinding in a mainly single player game that includes no use for the grinding other than battling against other players.



This completely.

I don't mind having a battle or two with a close friend, but that's mainly because neither of us are grinding stats and simply battling with whatever we have at the time. 

I cannot be arsed to go into the whole IV/EV training, it's way over my head, and I have more fun in the single player portion anyway.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 16, 2013)

Noob question, is it possible to choose your opponent in meta? Like, could we get a thing going for people in this thread to battle each other? No intense EV/IV training, smogon rip teams, etc. Just some fun, casual battling.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 16, 2013)

Ev training happens naturally,its the simplest shit ever BW2 made it piss easy.

Y'all are just lazy as fuck.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 16, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Y'all must suck at the battle frontier.



I'm just fine at Battle Frontier 

..Until I get past rank 5 

That's when they start throwing the broken shit at you.



			
				St NightRazr said:
			
		

> EV training is some really *simple* _simple_ shit
> 
> Its IV manipulation that is a royal pain in the ass. I still cant calculate IV's for shit so I just breed my pokemon unitl they get that characteristic that denotes the appropriate stat and use it.



I only ever go about breeding for special techniques. Like Mirror Coat on Milotic, or Close Combat Arcanine 

Otherwise, most of my Pokemon are caught, traded, or gifted. And they _still_ have good natures


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 16, 2013)

Getting good natures/evs/natures/breeding is easy if you exploit every trick in the book they give you.

Eh thats all Serebii is good for anyway, but they cant reverse engineer the games this time around


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 16, 2013)

At least we aren't in Gen 3 anymore 

> EV training when all you have is Macho Brace
> 




blunt said:


> Noob question, is it possible to choose your opponent in meta? Like, could we get a thing going for people in this thread to battle each other? No intense EV/IV training, smogon rip teams, etc. Just some fun, casual battling.



Just trade friend codes and have at it


----------



## Blunt (Sep 16, 2013)

I want an AR hack for over world sprites to follow you around, especially now that we have full 3D. They should've kept that feature after Gold and Silver.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 16, 2013)

Having the party follow you around in RPGs is the best.


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 16, 2013)

I wish we could enter each other's games and walk around with each other


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 16, 2013)

They did that in Sinnoh, but only in the Underground tunnels

That was fun back in the day. So many hijinks


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 16, 2013)

I can't wait for the 12th. My god it's getting cold in Nebraska too. See how much I love you GameFreak?


----------



## Nois (Sep 16, 2013)

So, based on the movesets for the starters I'm almost sure it's Fire/Psychic for Fennekin's line. Froakie seems Water/Dark or Water/Ghost

Not sure about Chespin.


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 16, 2013)

Grass /Steel or Grass/Fighting?


----------



## Nois (Sep 16, 2013)

Grass/Steel would make it quite nice for the Gen right?


----------



## Platinum (Sep 16, 2013)

You guys are acting like EV training is some monolithic undertaking. With a good join avenue you can fully ev train a pokemon in 5 minutes .


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 16, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> At least we aren't in Gen 3 anymore
> 
> > EV training when all you have is Macho Brace
> >
> ...



Vs Seeker,supplements and pokerus. Have at it.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 16, 2013)

All I use is Pokerus + Macho Brace.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 16, 2013)

In gen 3^

Last Gen I used the power items in BW.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 16, 2013)

Nah even in gen 5 I only use macho brace


----------



## Darc (Sep 16, 2013)

Gonna hack in 2 or 3 Pokemon at the start of the game since I'm not diggin the new ones. Will this game have any back tracking to previous gens and their characters/regions?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 16, 2013)

I doubt it. Though Kalos pokemon league people will probably make nods at Unova.


----------



## Saru (Sep 16, 2013)

I like the idea of hosting/arranging causal battles on NF.



Platinum said:


> You guys are acting like EV training is some monolithic undertaking. With a good join avenue you can fully ev train a pokemon in 5 minutes .



well, to be fair, the prospect of EV training a Pok?mon completely without making mistakes... it can be a bit daunting task the first time.

moreover, if your spread is really specialized to do certain things and you don't have PKRS, it could take well over 20 minutes to do it all.



Iron Man said:


> I doubt it. Though Kalos pokemon league people will probably make nods at Unova.



I dunno... Mega Mewtwo, Mega Starters and other older gen Pok?mon getting a lot of attention suggest otherwise imo. I highly doubt we'll be going to other regions though. I'm almost certain we won't.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 16, 2013)

Casual battles?

*goes back to Smogon University *


----------



## Nep Nep (Sep 16, 2013)

Platinum said:


> You guys are acting like EV training is some monolithic undertaking. With a good join avenue you can fully ev train a pokemon in 5 minutes .



That should tell you how fucking lazy I am when it comes to grinding ;P 

It's why I always just cheat in the wings and the vitamins since B/W thank god for those little wing thingamajigs..


----------



## Saru (Sep 16, 2013)

Kyokkai said:


> That should tell you how fucking lazy I am when it comes to grinding ;P
> 
> It's why I always just cheat in the wings and the vitamins since B/W thank god for those little wing thingamajigs..



EV training one wing at a time


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 16, 2013)

I could host some casual tournaments and whatnot.


----------



## Saru (Sep 16, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I could host some casual tournaments and whatnot.



Death-Kun's Dynasty

considering you would probably play better than most casual gamers here


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 16, 2013)

I know me and that slut Yami are competitive battlers


----------



## Saru (Sep 16, 2013)

I know Scizor+ has also played competitively; he could one to watch out for  

as an aside, I'm surprised that the Starters' final forms haven't been leaked yet. kind of.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 16, 2013)

I used to run a league.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 16, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> I used to run a league.


And then a 10 year old came along and kicked your shit with a Pikachu. Amirite?


----------



## Scizor (Sep 16, 2013)

blunt said:


> And then a 10 year old came along and kicked your shit with a Pikachu. Amirite?



Ash never wins leagues


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 16, 2013)

Scizor you bastard. I was totally going to name a Braixen avatar.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 16, 2013)

Astrαl said:


> Death-Kun's Dynasty
> 
> considering you would probably play better than most casual gamers here



I do consider myself to be pretty okay. I haven't battled in quite a while, though, so I'm pretty rusty.


----------



## Saru (Sep 16, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I do consider myself to be pretty okay. I haven't battled in quite a while, though, so I'm pretty rusty.



I'm kinda in the same boat. I haven't battle since July.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 16, 2013)

I haven't battled in a year or two, I skipped most of the gen 5 metagame.


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 16, 2013)

Holy hell! How hard is it to get a skorupi?


For a poison team, which is better: skuntank or Drapion?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 16, 2013)

Skuntank can go mixed or physical attacker, learns sucker punch, pursuit, crunch, flamethrower, dark pulse and has the ability Aftermath. 

Drapion is faster, learns T. spikes, can learn EQ, aqua tail, crunch but no sucker punch. A bit better bulk iirc.

Also, I need a shiny mareep/flaffy/ampharos for X/Y. A shiny MegaAmpharos is all I want for X-mas.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 16, 2013)

Drapion you ass^


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 16, 2013)

Um...excuse me?


----------



## Saru (Sep 16, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Holy hell! How hard is it to get a skorupi?
> 
> 
> For a poison team, which is better: skuntank or Drapion?



Drapion looks way more noxious and menacing and it can use Acupressure (which is quite funny if you have good luck)


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 16, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Holy hell! How hard is it to get a skorupi?
> /COLOR]




In which game? 

I have a Drapion on my main team for B2


----------



## Platinum (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm down for a tournament or two.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 16, 2013)

I'd pick Skuntank over Drapion.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 16, 2013)

Drapion teh besto


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 16, 2013)

Buruma Da besto^


----------



## lacey (Sep 16, 2013)

Darc said:


> Gonna hack in 2 or 3 Pokemon at the start of the game since I'm not diggin the new ones. Will this game have any back tracking to previous gens and their characters/regions?



Speaking of which, I'm curious as to what's going to happen to Pokegen/Pokecheck...I relied on them rather heavily in BW/BW2.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 16, 2013)

Y'all cant do shit now huehuehue.

I love screwing over crackerjackers, you shameful hackers.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 16, 2013)

Hacks. :hippy

I hate people who use hacks for battling.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 16, 2013)

I hope the PokeBank deletes them all ;3


----------



## lacey (Sep 16, 2013)

I don't approve of hacking for competitive battling.

But if you're just playing the single player game, I don't see the issue with it.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 16, 2013)

PokeBank won't allow them at all. But that pro bay don't have the good vgc legitimatecy test, most likely the shitty Nintendo one.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 16, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> I don't approve of hacking for competitive battling.
> 
> But if you're just playing the single player game, I don't see the issue with it.



People trade you them/clones whatever and they slow down the game.


----------



## lacey (Sep 17, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> PokeBank won't allow them at all. But that pro bay don't have the good vgc legitimatecy test, most likely the shitty Nintendo one.



I don't intend to use the bank, so that's not an issue for me. And even if I did use the bank, only Pokemon I actually caught/legit event Pokemon would be going there. I only use Pokegen to make one team for the entire game. 

[e] Unless the bank takes the place of the GTS, in which case then yeah, I'd be screwed. But I don't think that's the case?



St NightRazr said:


> People trade you them/clones whatever and they slow down the game.



I'm slightly confused by this statement.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 17, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> People trade you them/clones whatever and they slow down the game.


 **


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 17, 2013)

Late to the party but who fucking cares. I did EV train some Poke in BW and BW2. However I never battled competitively. The power bands(or whatever you call them) did make it a lot easier. I just put the Pokemon I want to EV train at the first of my party holding the item, go for the E4(or any strong trainer) switch out with one of my leveled-100 Poke(with lucky egg) and gain max EXP. However I never bothered with IVs.

Pretty sure Pokemon-Amie and Super training will make it even easier.


----------



## Nois (Sep 17, 2013)

I once managed to breed an Adamant, perfect Atk and perfect Speed female Charmander... was the crown jewel of my breeding experience.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Sep 17, 2013)

But was she black shiny?


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 17, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> People trade you them/clones whatever and they slow down the game.



You're still going on about that?

How many times do I have to tell you that that isn't how it works? You are, quite literally, the *only* person I have ever heard make such a statement. You're either paranoid or you're trolling.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 17, 2013)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> But was she black shiny?


nicknamed her Charmandraniqua


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 17, 2013)

blunt said:


> nicknamed her Charmandraniqua



No you didn't, you can't exceed 10 characters.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 17, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> No you didn't, you can't exceed 10 characters.


she's a strong, independent black woman fire breathing not-dragon

her name can ber as long as she goddamn wants it to be


----------



## Nois (Sep 17, 2013)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> But was she black shiny?


I actually went on to try and get a shiny out of that deal, but quit after a day of trying


Death-kun said:


> You're still going on about that?
> 
> How many times do I have to tell you that that isn't how it works? You are, quite literally, the *only* person I have ever heard make such a statement. You're either paranoid or you're trolling.


I've heard some people mention this, however, given the nature of code, I don't think it's possible unless some bad code got into that clonewhatever and it's already on its way to crashing the thing.


Death-kun said:


> No you didn't, you can't exceed 10 characters.





blunt said:


> she's a strong, independent black woman fire breathing not-dragon
> 
> her name can ber as long as she goddamn wants it to be


Best conversation I've read this week


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 17, 2013)

Well explain why my bike always slows down while Im in Elesa's town EH?!


----------



## Blunt (Sep 17, 2013)

My bike always slows down in Elesa's town too. 

I don't have any hacked or cloned pokemon.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 17, 2013)

It does that because you have a ton of pokemon^ 

It slows down significantly after the E4 because you fill the cart with your pokemon.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 17, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> It does that because you have a ton of pokemon^
> 
> It slows down significantly after the E4 because you fill the cart with your pokemon.


i have 15 pokemon


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 17, 2013)

You're also high and on crack^


----------



## Naruto (Sep 17, 2013)

It's not EV training that's particularly hard, it's getting a pokemon with perfect IVs.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 17, 2013)

I dont bother doing that ^

Messing with the RNG was rather annoying in itself but calculating the IV's properly was even more annoying


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Sep 17, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Well explain why my bike always slows down while Im in Elesa's town EH?!


It lags because of the amount of detail Nimbasa City has. Stop riding your bike through it.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 17, 2013)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> It lags because of the amount of detail Nimbasa City has. *Stop riding your bike through it*.



Now is not the time to use that.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 17, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> You're also high and on crack^


I don't understand you.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 17, 2013)

[youtube]WuJhP2QbE-A[/youtube]

Were those the actual cries?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 17, 2013)

blunt said:


> I don't understand you.



Death Kun understand me


----------



## Scizor (Sep 17, 2013)

Dat commercial


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 17, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> [youtube]WuJhP2QbE-A[/youtube]
> 
> Were those the actual cries?



cartoony CGI in realistic setting  equal fail.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 17, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> cartoony CGI in realistic setting  equal fail.



Come on, it's great advertising.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 17, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> [youtube]WuJhP2QbE-A[/youtube]
> 
> Were those the actual cries?



I find it epic.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 17, 2013)

The kids felt kind of awkward.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 17, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> The kids felt kind of awkward.



That's jealousy you're feeling.

Don't worry though, I feel the same way. They have freaking Pok?mon IRFL


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 17, 2013)

my Vulpix is lvl 12. Ability: Drought, Nature: Timid

As a Ninetales, it's moveset will consist of Hypnosis, Dream Eater, Fire Blast/Heatwave, and Solarbeam. Most likely holding a Wide Lens.

With that being said, should I just evolve it now? 

edit:

oh, did I fail to mention that I bred a Brave, Curse Shellos?


----------



## Velocity (Sep 17, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> my Vulpix is lvl 12. Ability: Drought, Nature: Timid
> 
> As a Ninetales, it's moveset will consist of Hypnosis, Dream Eater, Fire Blast/Heatwave, and Solarbeam. Most likely holding a Wide Lens.
> 
> With that being said, should I just evolve it now?



Nooooooo... You want Psyshock, Flamethrower, Solar Beam and Nasty Plot, so wait 'til you hit Level 51 then go to the Move Rememberer after you've evolved Vulpix into Ninetails. 

Hypnosis is cool an' all but it's very inaccurate and Dream Eater relies entirely on Hypnosis landing. Psyshock is the best option to go for since both Flamethrower and Solar Beam hit Special Defence. With Psyshock you can hit Defence and still get the boost from Nasty Plot.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 17, 2013)

Velocity said:


> Nooooooo... You want Psyshock, Flamethrower, Solar Beam and Nasty Plot, so wait 'til you hit Level 51 then go to the Move Rememberer after you've evolved Vulpix into Ninetails.
> 
> Hypnosis is cool an' all but it's very inaccurate and Dream Eater relies entirely on Hypnosis landing. Psyshock is the best option to go for since both Flamethrower and Solar Beam hit Special Defence. With Psyshock you can hit Defence and still get the boost from Nasty Plot.



I have 3 other Ninetales (2 from other games, one of them is male. 2 are Serious nature, 1 is Adamant.)  Pretty damn sure I can run a frikkin Hypnosis+Dream Eater Set, damnit.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 17, 2013)

You can fix the accuracy with hypnosis


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 17, 2013)

yes, it's called Wide Lens.

Someone pitch me a possible moveset centering around Curse for when my Shellos evolves.


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 17, 2013)

MegaMetwo X I must have


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 17, 2013)

mudshot^

Mudshot Everything.

Mudshot the World


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 17, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> mudshot^
> 
> Mudshot Everything.
> 
> Mudshot the World



What part about "Curse" and  "Brave nature" do you not understand? 

on a side note, the back sprite of Shellos looks like it's ready to fuck shit up.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 17, 2013)

I had fun making this:


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 17, 2013)

Scizor said:


> I had fun making this:



awesome lol.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 17, 2013)

Scizor said:


> I had fun making this:


I like.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 17, 2013)

The flamingo set in your sig is rad


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 17, 2013)

With KH 1.5 and now GTA V in my possession, I will be occupied until X and Y come out


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 18, 2013)

[youtube]TotwurUNRdI[/youtube]

LOLOLOL @ Marill thrashing a Haxorus with a move called _"Child's Play"_ 

Fairy Types


----------



## Nois (Sep 18, 2013)

Yeah, I lmaoed at it


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 18, 2013)

"POCKETU MONSTAZUU X" and "POCKETU MONSTAZUU Y" hypes me much more than Pokemon X and Pokemon Y


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 18, 2013)

So it looks like Pokemon other than Skiddo/Gogoat will be ridable. Trailer showed a Rhyhorn smashing a rock with the trainer on it's back. Or maybe it's just a temporary animation for HMs like Rock Smash?

And Pikachu's in-game sound will be the anime voiceover? I kinda hope that was just for the trailer because it'd just be weird to have a Pokemon with an anime voice and others with the usual sound bits.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 18, 2013)

Khris said:


> "POCKETU MONSTAZUU X" and "POCKETU MONSTAZUU Y" hypes me much more than Pokemon X and Pokemon Y



You should watch them in German then.

POKEMON EXU  UND POKEMON EPSILON DIE SPI!


----------



## Freechoice (Sep 18, 2013)

There is a rock/dragon pokemon?

Awesome!


----------



## Nois (Sep 18, 2013)

Does anyone else thing MegaMewtwo X would look even more epic with its tail long? As in longer than the Regular Mewtwo's?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 18, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> You should watch them in German then.
> 
> POKEMON EXU  UND POKEMON EPSILON DIE SPI!



Link me


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 18, 2013)

What said:


> There is a rock/dragon pokemon?
> 
> Awesome!


Not just that but a Rock/Dragon *T-Rex*.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 18, 2013)

He'll be like Rampardos but more epic


----------



## hitokugutsu (Sep 18, 2013)

Just catching up with all the new info, and I'm actually hyped. I think I'm gonna buy a 3DS 




Gaiash said:


> Not just that but a Rock/Dragon *T-Rex*.



Wait what? I always though Tyranitar was based on T-rex. Why do we need 2 T-rex based Pokes


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 18, 2013)

hitokugutsu said:


> Wait what? I always though Tyranitar was based on T-rex. Why do we need 2 T-rex based Pokes


The question you should be asking is: Why aren't there more?

But Tyranitar isn't based on a T-rex entirely, not in my eyes it least. The closest it has to a T-rex is the name. Everything else about is more inspired by carnivorous 2-legged dinos in general. Tyrunt is a T-rex from top to bottom.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 18, 2013)

hitokugutsu said:


> Wait what? I always though Tyranitar was based on T-rex. Why do we need 2 T-rex based Pokes


Not exactly. Tyranitar has more in common with Godzilla and other Kaiju than a T-Rex. Its Japanese name Bangiras has no real connections to T-Rex either.

In short Tyranitar is a Kaiju and Tyrunt is a T-Rex. Also Tyranitar isn't a fossil so even if it was a T-Rex we were still overdue for a T-Rex fossil Pok?mon.


----------



## Nois (Sep 18, 2013)

Tyranitar IS a kaiju. It's big, bad and it makes smaller Pokes shit themselves in their sleep.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 18, 2013)

hitokugutsu said:


> Just catching up with all the new info, and I'm actually hyped. I think I'm gonna buy a 3DS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tyranitar is not based on a T-Rex. His name most likely come from Tyrant not Tyrannosaurus.


----------



## Nois (Sep 18, 2013)

^that is actually true. Tyranitar's Pokedex entry says it's vile and FUCKING AGGRESSIVE.


----------



## Sunrider (Sep 18, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> Tyranitar is not based on a T-Rex. His name most likely come from Tyrant not Tyrannosaurus.


Both their names reference "tyrant." 

Tyrannosaurus literally means "terrible lizard," as in "terrible, cruel, or despotic," which are synonymous with tyranny, or "tyrant," in this case.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 18, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> Tyranitar is not based on a T-Rex. His name most likely come from Tyrant not Tyrannosaurus.


More importantly its the English name while the Japanese name is Bangiras. Remember that Mr. Mime can be female because in Japan it has a gender neutral name so the English name has no real connection to the design's inspiration just how it comes across to the translation team.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Sep 18, 2013)

Wait, so Tyranitar is based on Godzilla? It just became more awesome in my book 

But somehow I always assumed it was based on a T-rex, not just the name but also the design and the characteristically short arms which are nearly always associated with a T-rex design. Iir correctly scientist in real life to this day still haven't figured out why on earth a T-rex has such short arms  

Also even non-fossil Pokes are based on dinosaurs. Like that Triceratops Steel type in 3rd (or 4th?) gen


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 18, 2013)

hitokugutsu said:


> Also even non-fossil Pokes are based on dinosaurs. Like that Triceratops Steel type in 3rd (or 4th?) gen


If you mean Bastiodon it is a fossil Pok?mon. And while there are non fossils based on dinosaurs the fossils always are based on extinct animals.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 18, 2013)

He means Aggron^


----------



## Xeogran (Sep 18, 2013)

*[youtube]uc2qr7Qtxvg[/youtube]

Don't know if it's the right place for me to post that. Basically a short video showing Xerneas in Smash Bros Brawl. Something I recorder to get hyped even more for X/Y and SSB4.*​


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 18, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> More importantly its the English name while the Japanese name is Bangiras. Remember that Mr. Mime can be female because in Japan it has a gender neutral name so the English name has no real connection to the design's inspiration just how it comes across to the translation team.



i don't give a shit about the japanese names.


----------



## lacey (Sep 18, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> Both their names reference "tyrant."
> 
> Tyrannosaurus literally means "terrible lizard," as in "terrible, cruel, or despotic," which are synonymous with tyranny, or "tyrant," in this case.



Not to mention its name in its entirety (Tyrannosaurus Rex) means "Terrible/Tyrant lizard king." Tyrunt's going to fuck shit up. 



Linkdarkside said:


> i don't give a shit about the japanese names.



It's still helpful in the reasoning behind the English names. And what the Pokemon is originally based on.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 19, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> i don't give a shit about the japanese names.


My point was that the English names aren't relevant to what the Pok?mon's influences are because it was the Japanese development team that created it. Tyranitar isn't called Tyranitar in Japan so the name has no real connection to the mindset behind the design.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 19, 2013)

Usually though at least after the 1st generation the English naming team began making more meaningful names.

Legendary Pokemon are unique in that most of them actually have very similar names across the boards. Their names take the longest because they need to find words and terms that are somewhat universal.


----------



## Alaude (Sep 19, 2013)

So these are the evolutions of the fossils 





Still gonna take the Ice one


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 19, 2013)

TYRUNTS EVOOOOOOOOO YES.


----------



## Xeogran (Sep 19, 2013)

*I like them.*​


----------



## rice (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Nois (Sep 19, 2013)

Tyrunt's on my party for sure


----------



## rice (Sep 19, 2013)

tyrunt's evo is called Tyrantrum, and amaura's new evo is called Aurorus


I think I'll go with tyrunt too, not too fond of aurorus' flappy things


----------



## Nois (Sep 19, 2013)

Tyrunt looks like he's ready to fuck shit up


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 19, 2013)

Alaude said:


> So these are the evolutions of the fossils
> 
> 
> 
> ...





rice said:


>




Holy shit yes. 

Both will be in my parties


----------



## Scizor (Sep 19, 2013)

Both are awesome, but I prefer Aurorus


----------



## Krich2nd (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm so conflicted! I want both!


----------



## Azeruth (Sep 19, 2013)

Getting Tyrunt without a doubt.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 19, 2013)

I want both


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 19, 2013)

Aurorus


----------



## lacey (Sep 19, 2013)

I really like the both of them, but I'll probably be taking Aurorus.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 19, 2013)

Wow didn't expect the fossil evolutions to be revealed straight away. Both look amazing. Best fucking generation.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 19, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> Wow didn't expect the fossil evolutions to be revealed straight away. Both look amazing. Best fucking generation.



Oh no you didn't


----------



## Blunt (Sep 19, 2013)

After playing through the story the first time, I think I might go for a Fossil-Team sometime post-game. 

Tyrantrum, Aurorus, Aerodactyl, Armaldo, Bastiodon, Cradiliy.


----------



## Xeogran (Sep 19, 2013)

blunt said:


> After playing through the story the first time, I think I might go for a Fossil-Team sometime post-game.
> 
> Tyrantrum, Aurorus, Aerodactyl, Armaldo, Bastiodon, Cradiliy.



*You need to throw some modified KabutopsGenesect there too ​*​


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 19, 2013)

Khris said:


> Oh no you didn't


Oh yes I did.


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 19, 2013)

Haha I told you guys the T rex evo will have fur.


----------



## lacey (Sep 19, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> Oh yes I did.



Go to Hell.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 19, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> I really like the both of them, but I'll probably be taking Aurorus.



Aurorus master race



Pesky Bug said:


> Wow didn't expect the fossil evolutions to be revealed straight away. Both look amazing. Best fucking generation.



And so it begins 



blunt said:


> After playing through the story the first time, I think I might go for a Fossil-Team sometime post-game.
> 
> Tyrantrum, Aurorus, Aerodactyl, Armaldo, Bastiodon, Cradiliy.



Needs moar Kabutops


----------



## Blunt (Sep 19, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Needs moar Kabutops


A water pokemon without good Sp.Atk is pointless.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 19, 2013)

Oh whoppee more digimon


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 19, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> Haha I told you guys the T rex evo will have fur.


That's not fur, that's how awesome looks when materialized. Since this generation is the best, all the awesome can't be contained so it grew onto the Pokemon.


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 19, 2013)

we get exp from catching pokes


----------



## Blunt (Sep 19, 2013)

Serebii said:
			
		

> According to an interview on Polygon, it has been stated that no Kalos Pok?mon will have a Mega Evolution within Pok?mon X & Y.
> Aurorus has a move called Freeze Dry, which is an Ice-type move which freezes the opponent but is said to be super effective against Water-type Pok?mon.
> 
> Pok?mon will gain EXP when a Pok?mon is captured. The Pok?mon Centers not only have the standard Pok?Mart, but will also have a place for you to change


**


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 19, 2013)

hnngh,Aurorus 

dat trolling ice move


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 19, 2013)

Pokemon Centers are so multi-functional these days.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 19, 2013)

blunt said:


> A water pokemon without good Sp.Atk is pointless.



It has some utility with Swift Swim in the rain


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 19, 2013)

blunt said:


> A water pokemon without good Sp.Atk is pointless.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 19, 2013)

Some interesting design choices are explained a bit. And yeah the whole mage/knight/rogue thing for the starters is confirmed as if there was any doubt.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Sep 19, 2013)

Argh... it be a beauty and be joining me crew.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 19, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> we get exp from catching pokes



This probably means we'll get EVs from catching Pok?mon too.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 19, 2013)

blunt said:


> A water pokemon without good Sp.Atk is pointless.





According to the average Water Types are the most balanced typed excluding speed.

But the lack of good physical moves for water is what he is referring to.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 19, 2013)

Tyrantrum is freaking amazing.


----------



## lacey (Sep 19, 2013)

> "So in order to get around that and introduce more excitement to the battles and a sense of danger, we introduced these roaming hordes of pokemon that you would have to go in and battle against five pokemon at once with just your one pokemon. We think that will add a lot of excitement to the encounters."



You think encountering 5 Zubat is a fucking game? 
















...Wait.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 19, 2013)

Bioness said:


> According to the average Water Types are the most balanced typed excluding speed.
> 
> But the lack of good physical moves for water is what he is referring to.



Waterfall and Aqua Jet are all the physical-based water type attacks one needs, if you ask me. 

on a side note, my Togetic just Metronome-Fling'd away a Macho Brace.

It's like my Lucky Egg Clefable all over again.


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 19, 2013)

dat male character


----------



## lacey (Sep 19, 2013)

Aqua Tail isn't that bad either. Has decent accuracy, and is strong in its own right.

Has worked well for my Serperior.


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 19, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> dat male character



Is it me or is the girl hotter this way


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 19, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> Is it me or is the girl hotter this way



so you like short haired girls eh?


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm with Swarmy on this one 



alekos23 said:


> so you like short haired girls eh?


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 19, 2013)

I meant the girl with the boy's body.... damn that sounds weird


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 19, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> I meant the girl with the boy's body.... damn that sounds weird





Oh..Well this is awkward


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 19, 2013)

Girls wearing turtlenecks turn me on badly  And glasses... and long hair... geeky girls all the way


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 19, 2013)

do we have an age for the characters? 

16 again,or back to 10?


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 19, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> I meant the girl with the boy's body.... damn that sounds weird


... Never speak to me again. Forget we're from the same country.


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 19, 2013)

They certainly don't look 10


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 19, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> ... Never speak to me again. Forget we're from the same country.



I can go to Romania if that makes you feel better


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 19, 2013)

eeeh,if you look at her as just a girl wearing that outfit ok.if you meant the boy character looking hotter that way,then


----------



## Cobalt (Sep 19, 2013)

That poor Froakie


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 19, 2013)

its pic doesnt show up 



> With thanks to Kurowa San for the translation, an interview with Eurogamer has revealed that there will be a greater variety of wild Pokemon in the grass. The idea is that each time you enter tall grass, they want you to find a different Pokemon. Also, depending on the color of the flowers in the tall grass, the ratio of the Pokemon encounters and their types are different. Masuda also stated that there might be an easier way to obtain Shiny Pokemon, while Yoshida said that they wanted to make a Shiny Pokemon's color stand out more.



 interesting.


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 19, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> eeeh,if you look at her as just a girl wearing that outfit ok.if you meant the boy character looking hotter that way,then



I clearly meant if the girl wore the boy's clothes


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 19, 2013)

I kinda hope they work more on the shinies, 'cause there're a lot of shiny colours that look very off and just not natural.


----------



## Cobalt (Sep 19, 2013)

Does it work now?


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 19, 2013)

the image works now ,yeah 

speaking of pokemon protagonists and their ages,i remember someone having a very questionable sig of one of them


----------



## Blunt (Sep 19, 2013)

Bioness said:


> But the lack of good physical moves for water is what he is referring to.


^

There are like two decent physical water moves and both are worse than Surf, Hydro Pump, Muddy Water, etc. I don't see much of a point in using Pokemon that don't have good STAB moves. 

Gyarados is a minor exception because when I do have one on my team, I always have another Water Pokemon too - one with a focus on Sp.Atk because, explicitly as a water Pokemon, he's useless compared to them.



Scizor said:


> It has some utility with Swift Swim in the rain


I don't use weather conditions unless they're already present (which is a rare occasion) or I have a Pokemon with a weather causing ability (which is rare in itself as well). I am loathe to use up a turn just for a weather effect.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Sep 19, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> dat male character



Looks like someone photo-shopped the heads around.


----------



## lacey (Sep 19, 2013)

So apparently game stores are already getting the special edition 3DS XLs that aren't coming out until the 27th.

Decided I wasn't going to take any chances, and I preordered one.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 19, 2013)

Catalyst75 said:


> Looks like someone photo-shopped the heads around.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xECUrlnXCqk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nep Nep (Sep 19, 2013)

Catalyst75 said:


> Looks like someone photo-shopped the heads around.



Kinda sad they look better that way <.<


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 19, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> I kinda hope they work more on the shinies, 'cause there're a lot of shiny colours that look very off and just not natural.



the only shinnies i don't like are the one that just have a different shade of its normal color like Pikachu.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 19, 2013)

We can customize the main character in this game, right?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 19, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> do we have an age for the characters?
> 
> 16 again,or back to 10?



they seems to be around 15-16.

the anime version of Serena seems to be 10.


----------



## Saru (Sep 19, 2013)

I cannot believe how great this game is looking  

Aurorus looks excellent. going along with the Kalos region's theme of beauty, it's easily the most beautiful restored fossil.

Tyrantum is also great. it looks a bit slow, though, which worries me considering it's poor defensive typing [/analysis] 

also, the Knight/Mage/Rogue theme has to be true for the Starters. it just has to. ever since I saw Chespin I thought it looked like a benevolent knight in training (and became attached to its design). if we find out that we get a Grass/Steel Starter I'm going to start floating...



Pesky Bug said:


> I kinda hope they work more on the shinies, 'cause there're a lot of shiny colours that look very off and just not natural.



that sounds like a great idea

and if they can really do something to make the Shiny Pok?mon stand out even more, I'd be pretty happy


----------



## Akatora (Sep 19, 2013)

Olivia said:


> We can customize the main character in this game, right?



From the looks of it there should be different sets of cloths, hopefully there'll be more options than that


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 19, 2013)

Astrαl said:


> Tyrantum is also great. *it looks a bit slow*, though, which worries me considering it's poor defensive typing [/analysis]



[YOUTUBE]rxqHVoZ0fzc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]ncfRm5dNMjE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Platinum (Sep 19, 2013)

Astrαl said:


> also, the Knight/Mage/Rogue theme has to be true for the Starters. it just has to. ever since I saw Chespin I thought it looked like a benevolent knight in training (and became attached to its design). if we find out that we get a Grass/Steel Starter I'm going to start floating...



If you look at the interview I posted Masuda says the starters were themed on Medieval RPGs so it's pretty confirmed yeah.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 19, 2013)

blunt said:


> I don't use weather conditions unless they're already present (which is a rare occasion) or I have a Pokemon with a weather causing ability (which is rare in itself as well). I am loathe to use up a turn just for a weather effect.



Fair enough.


----------



## Saru (Sep 19, 2013)

Platinum said:


> If you look at the interview I posted Masuda says the starters were themed on Medieval RPGs so it's pretty confirmed yeah.



yeah, I saw this 

that interview made me even more hyped for this game somehow


----------



## Blunt (Sep 19, 2013)

Can't it be October 12th already?


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 19, 2013)

Tyrantrum is one boss friend.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 20, 2013)

>Aurorus has a move called Freeze Dry, which is an Ice-type move which freezes the opponent but is said to be super effective against Water-type Pok?mon.

I like this LOL.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 20, 2013)

Khris said:


> >Aurorus has a move called Freeze Dry, which is an Ice-type move which freezes the opponent but is said to be super effective against Water-type Pok?mon.
> 
> I like this LOL.



it interesting that there moves that can cause Super Effective damage even if type might not be normally,i hope these are exclusive to certain pokemons.


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 20, 2013)

3 fucking weeks


----------



## Blunt (Sep 20, 2013)

Holy shit. It is only 3 weeks


----------



## Blunt (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm gonna be so unproductive


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 20, 2013)

3 Weeks eh?

I have enough time to finish some anime series.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 20, 2013)

> First, Tyrantrum keeps its Rock/Dragon-type and the ability of Strong Jaw. It also has the move Head Smash. *It reigned over 100 million years ago as king*. It's biggest weapon is its jaw that can tear through an iron plate as if it was paper.




Sweet mother of glory 

His majesty


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 20, 2013)

I have a feel Tyrantrum's Base Attack Stat will be crazy.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 20, 2013)

I know right, Pokeking like a baws.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 20, 2013)

Khris said:


> I have a feel Tyrantrum's Base Attack Stat will be crazy.



Crunch all the things!


----------



## Indomitable Idealist (Sep 20, 2013)

*still no option to customize player I see*

They can incorporate all of these great features, but there's STILL no option to customize your player nor have they returned walking Pok?mon.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 20, 2013)

Tyrantrum confirmed PokeKing.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 20, 2013)

^ you can customize your player tho?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 20, 2013)

Rock Smash, Crunch, and Outrage


----------



## rice (Sep 20, 2013)

Indomitable Idealist said:


> They can incorporate all of these great features, but there's STILL no option to customize your player nor have they returned walking Pok?mon.



I thought you can customize player in pokemon X/Y?


----------



## Indomitable Idealist (Sep 20, 2013)

Oh, you can? Should've researched more before commenting. Glad to hear that.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 20, 2013)

As for walking Pok?mon that worked best when it was a bonus feature. Maybe for a future third game or remake but for the main two of a generation they'd be distracting.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 20, 2013)

I can't see how it'd be distracting...


----------



## Sunrider (Sep 20, 2013)

Companion Pokemon was an awesome feature.

People have been begging for it's return since Pokemon Yellow. How could that have been distracting?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 20, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> As for walking Pok?mon that worked best when it was a bonus feature. Maybe for a future third game or remake but for the main two of a generation they'd be distracting.


 distracting?lol wut?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 20, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]049tntARnuM[/YOUTUBE]

you can comment about it in the official thread.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 20, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> [YOUTUBE]049tntARnuM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> you can comment about it in the official thread.



Is that Naruto's voice at the end?

"Ore no Pok?mon to issho ni tatakai terun da"


----------



## Sunrider (Sep 20, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Is that Naruto's voice at the end?


I was about to ask the same thing.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 20, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Is that Naruto's voice at the end?
> 
> "Pok?mon to issho ni tatakai terun da"



seem so ,believe it.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 20, 2013)

"Pok?mon dattebayo."


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 20, 2013)

Considered to be the definition of badass among the nostalgiafags and he'll be voiced by the woman who does fucking Naruto.  I love it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 20, 2013)

that is correct.. 

Red role : Junko Takeuchi
Green role : Takuya Eguchi
Dr. Okido role : Koji Mori
Takeshi role : Tomokazu Sugita
Sakaki role : Rikiya Koyama


----------



## lacey (Sep 20, 2013)

The amount of butthurt in the comments makes me lol.

[e] That trailer. Oh my god, October needs to come NOW.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 20, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Takeshi role : Tomokazu Sugita


friend YES TAKESHI JUST BECAME THE BEST POKEMON CHARACTER EVER FUCK YOUR REDS AND GREENS AND BLUES


----------



## Olivia (Sep 20, 2013)

The only people I don't recognize are Takuya and Koji. Obviously I recognize Junko from Naruto (Naruto), Tomokazu from Gintama (Gintoki), Rikiya from Bleach and Naruto (Coyote Stark and Yamato respectively).

I wonder how Rikiya will do playing as Giovanni, especially since he has such a large vocal range. If you go to Fairy Tail, he enters a high pitch, constantly screaming, and making owl noises as 'Fukuro'. However in Bleach, he keeps calm and collected, which is more so the voice I imagine him using with Giovanni.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 20, 2013)

Junko Takeuchi's awesome.


----------



## Fenrir (Sep 20, 2013)

Sugita.

The king of all snark.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 20, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> The amount of butthurt in the comments makes me lol.
> 
> [e] That trailer. Oh my god, October needs to come NOW.


The overworld looks 3D to me.


----------



## Fenrir (Sep 20, 2013)

blunt said:


> The overworld looks 3D to me.


I think they mean the 3D Effect of the 3DS.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 20, 2013)

Oh, I don't use that anyway so no fucks given.


----------



## Alaude (Sep 20, 2013)

I never really used 3D on any games after 2 first weeks having 3DS so I don't really mind.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 20, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> friend YES TAKESHI JUST BECAME THE BEST POKEMON CHARACTER EVER FUCK YOUR REDS AND GREENS AND BLUES



Lol cant wait for pervy Takeshi with Sugita XD 

The main anime actually looks damn presentable too



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNjZtvHqDHg[/youtube]


THIS FUCKING INTERVIEW LOOK IT,* LOOK AT IT*
Axl and I-No Famitsu article featuring their artwork


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 20, 2013)

> But one thing that I wanted to put in that didn’t quite make it was a translating machine for Pok?mon cries, to find out what they’re saying. So you have this machine, and when a Pok?mon cries out something, text would appear telling you exactly what that Pok?mon is saying.



That would've been kinda fun...

I always liked learning about what my Pokemon say when I was back .


----------



## Indomitable Idealist (Sep 20, 2013)

_Hoard_ encounters?  Ugh, I do not like the idea of being impeded by a swarm of pesky, generic fodder Pok?mon every 7 seconds.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 20, 2013)

Indomitable Idealist said:


> _Hoard_ encounters?  Ugh, I do not like the idea of being impeded by a swarm of pesky, generic fodder Pok?mon every 7 seconds.


They've shown swarms of Axew and Orotto (which certainly doesn't seem like a fodder pokemon). And single attacks have been shown to hit all 5 opponents, so it looks like an excellent way to get XP.


----------



## lacey (Sep 20, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> That would've been kinda fun...
> 
> I always liked learning about what my Pokemon say when I was back .



I used him a lot too. Would have been really neat to see a translator. 



blunt said:


> They've shown swarms of Axew and Orotto (which certainly doesn't seem like a fodder pokemon). And single attacks have been shown to hit all 5 opponents, so it looks like an excellent way to get XP.



In b4 they nerf the amount of XP you get from those battles.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 20, 2013)

One thing always bugged me about the Gen 5 anime. The lack of Touko, And Me I. At least Serena will be in this


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Sep 20, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Lol cant wait for pervy Takeshi with Sugita XD
> 
> The main anime actually looks damn presentable too
> 
> ...




well the series have the golden loli so it probably end being good. 
.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 20, 2013)

I'll watch the XY anime for a smidgen if something cool happens

Like Ash being consistently good again 

Otherwise, I lost interest :T



Iron Man said:


> At least Serena will be in this


I'm calling her Yvonne


----------



## lacey (Sep 20, 2013)

The trailer seems to imply that Serena knows Satoshi as well, like they were childhood friends or met as children at some point.

I can already hear the shippers rustling their jimmies. 

So far, XY looks pretty damn interesting though (And I'm telling you, Satoshi finally looks a smidgeon older.), so I'll be keeping an eye on it for sure.


----------



## Jagger (Sep 20, 2013)

That moment when you don't have a 3DS, but your cousin does but she doesn't use it that much or barely and I can't ask for it because she'll deny it. 

Maybe I should just knock her out with a shovel..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 20, 2013)

The panel about PokemonXY


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 20, 2013)

there should be a pokemon based on the Horseshoe crab.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 21, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> there should be a pokemon based on the Horseshoe crab.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 21, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> there should be a pokemon based on the Horseshoe crab.



Kabuto and Kabutops are as close as you're gonna get.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 21, 2013)

Jagger said:


> That moment when you don't have a 3DS, but your cousin does but she doesn't use it that much or barely and I can't ask for it because she'll deny it.
> 
> Maybe I should just knock her out with a shovel..



Solution: buy a 2DS. They're cheap.


----------



## Nois (Sep 21, 2013)

It just dawned on me that we don't know this Gen's Legendary mascot


----------



## Naruto (Sep 21, 2013)

I just realized something:



Correct me if I'm wrong but this shit is only weak to Smack Down and Gravity.

Is he the last remaining pokemon with virtually no weaknesses?


----------



## Nep Nep (Sep 21, 2013)

Naruto said:


> I just realized something:
> 
> 
> 
> So correct me if I'm wrong but this shit is now only weak to Smack Down and Gravity.



Even if that's the case it's speed is terrible and it's defense is just decent.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 21, 2013)

Kyokkai said:


> Even if that's the case it's speed is terrible and it's defense is just decent.



_"its"_

[/beingadickhead]

And yeah the pokemon itself is pretty terrible. But the typing is awesome.


----------



## Indomitable Idealist (Sep 21, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> As for walking Pok?mon that worked best when it was a bonus feature. Maybe for a future third game or remake but for the main two of a generation they'd be distracting.


I liked the walking Pok?mon feature because my Pok?mon felt more like companions than pets or tools. Wish they bring it back but this time have the entire party out, and I like the idea of translating Pok?mon speech. I guess it would be too much since your character will have friends to travel with throughout Kalos.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 21, 2013)




----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 21, 2013)

Fucking hell...


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 21, 2013)

Yeah Naruto, I mentioned that a while ago


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 21, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Kabuto and Kabutops are as close as you're gonna get.



but they are supposed to be trilobites ,  Horseshoe  Crab extincted cousin.


----------



## lacey (Sep 21, 2013)

Naruto said:


> I just realized something:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Isn't Spiritomb pretty up there too? Pretty sure in the main game it is, not sure about competitive play.


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 21, 2013)

Spiritomb now has a weakness to Fairy


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 21, 2013)

Dat Fairy type.


----------



## lacey (Sep 21, 2013)

Oh, right. Had to look it up again, I forgot about that haha.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 21, 2013)




----------



## Big Mom (Sep 21, 2013)

it was a quote from a mafia game I was playing


----------



## Indomitable Idealist (Sep 21, 2013)

I hope Team Flare doesn't suck. I know there's a good chance they'll be the typical 'Bwahaha! You can't stop us, you foolish brats! We got the legendaries on our side!' overconfident villainous team, but I hope they'll be interesting and challenging.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 21, 2013)

Indomitable Idealist said:


> I hope Team Flare doesn't suck. I know there's a good chance they'll be the typical 'Bwahaha! You can't stop us, you foolish brats! We got the legendaries on our side!' overconfident villainous team, but I hope they'll be interesting and challenging.



I think I remember hearing somewhere or from somebody that they're going to be "evil" for the sake of being evil. 

Not "take over the world by harnessing the power of.....!" like the last 3 gens. 

Which was fine, interesting storyline. But fact of the matter is, Team Rocket is still #1.


----------



## lacey (Sep 21, 2013)

It's kind of hard to beat Team Rocket. They're the original bad guys of the series. They have a certain cool factor that the other groups just can't compare to.


----------



## Saru (Sep 21, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> I think I remember hearing somewhere or from somebody that they're going to be "evil" for the sake of being evil.
> 
> Not "take over the world by harnessing the power of.....!" like the last 3 gens.
> 
> Which was fine, interesting storyline. But fact of the matter is, Team Rocket is still #1.



well, Cyrus was a pretty messed up guy. he just wanted to destroy the universe and supplant it with an emotionless one where he ruled as supreme leader. he was easily the most evil leader imo... edit: actually, I changed my mind; nihilism ≠ evil, necessarily. 



Nois said:


> It just dawned on me that we don't know this Gen's Legendary mascot: hmm



I keep saying this 

not even a hint at a new movie. maybe it'll officially debut next year or the year after next (more likely at this point) like Shaymin/Mew/Celebi.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 21, 2013)

And lets not overlook this one, majorly important fact:

Team Rocket didnt need to use a Legendary to get where it was.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 21, 2013)

I don't dislike the villain teams, but I've never been impressed by any of them either 

Although Team Rocket is srs shit in the Manga


----------



## Velocity (Sep 21, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Team Rocket didnt need to use a Legendary to get where it was.



Oh man, I still get nostalgic over the fight against Giovanni in Silph Co... I was only 8 or something but it was so intense!


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 21, 2013)

I had to lol when I fought him again in the PWT

_"For your insolence, you will feel a world of pain!"_

I know it's done for nostalgia, but that line is lulzy in the present day


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 21, 2013)

My current dreamteam :
Chespin
Clauncher
Amaura
Helioptile
Noivern
Inkay or Spritzee(assuming the plague doctor theory is right)

If Honedge has an evo I'll have 6 of them then


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 21, 2013)

Ghetis is probably the most evil friend in Pokemon, truly a morally decrepit person.

Team Rocket is just some serious hard core mafia with a boss that predates all other bosses of all time. He is the Boss.


----------



## Nois (Sep 21, 2013)

Froakie evo
Talonflame
Tyrunt evo
Inkay evo
TBA
TBA


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 21, 2013)

I literally can't wait anymore for these games I come out!


----------



## Jagger (Sep 21, 2013)

Imagine if the final of the game is that the character marries the female counterpart and have a son, but the protagonist dies of an illness short after that so his offspring goes out in the world to do what his father couldn't do...conquer every region and become the master beyond masters.





I don't even know what I'm saying.


----------



## Jimin (Sep 21, 2013)

I just hope we get the pseudo legendary early in this game. Recently, I was planning on using Salamence as one of my 6 Pokemon to get through Sapphire, but the thing isn't catchable until I get 8 badges.  That is not acceptable in the sixth generation.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 22, 2013)

I really doubt it'll be catchable "early" in the game. The earliest catchable Psuedo, IIRC, was Larvitar, but that was all the way back in Gen 2. Gabite is available early-ish. But Dratini, Bagon, Beldum, and Deino weren't catchable until after getting 8 badges in most cases. So my money is it not being available until at least 6 badges.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 22, 2013)

blunt said:


> Gabite is available early-ish. But Dratini



Gabite was after the second badge, Cut a tree alongside the Cycle Road or w/etf it's called, enter the hidden entrance to Wayward Cave.

Dratini can be bought at the Game Corner Prize Counter. Or caught at the Safari Zone.

>Training Ninetales and Gardevoir

Classy as fuck, bitches.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 22, 2013)

"in most cases"


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 22, 2013)

blunt said:


> "in most cases"



in one case. 

Gen 2.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 22, 2013)

I was referring to all the Pokemon that I'd listed but whatever.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 22, 2013)

don'chu pull that tone with me, I know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 22, 2013)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 22, 2013)

GTA V has been brutal on me socially 

Best weekend of my year. Let's hope XY fucks up my social life even more.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 22, 2013)

Khris said:


> GTA V has been brutal on me socially
> 
> Best weekend of my year. Let's hope XY is fucks up my social life even more.



Imagine GTA XY


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 22, 2013)

No. Imagine GTA XY MMO


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 22, 2013)

Khris said:


> No. Imagine GTA XY MMO



So basically you're a member of Team Rocket.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 22, 2013)

Didn't get it


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 22, 2013)

No one will ever be as cool as team Plasma ( both generations )


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 22, 2013)

So, who's getting the XL and which color?

:3


----------



## Jimin (Sep 22, 2013)

blunt said:


> I really doubt it'll be catchable "early" in the game. The earliest catchable Psuedo, IIRC, was Larvitar, but that was all the way back in Gen 2. Gabite is available early-ish. But Dratini, Bagon, Beldum, and Deino weren't catchable until after getting 8 badges in most cases. So my money is it not being available until at least 6 badges.



Wait really? I thought Larvitar wasn't catchable until Mt. Silver where you had to have all 16 badges in GS. @___@ IDK about Crystal though. Dratini was available around the 3rd badge in GS if you have the patience to get the coins (I did actually and once again, IDK about Crystal). Dratini in RB is something I'm not sure of since I think it may have been a Game Corner price as well (but Dragonite wasn't that great in generation 1 anyways). Beldum isn't even available until after beating the Elite Four in RSE if I recall correctly. And it's at level 5 too.  I'm not sure about the games after those but I heard Gabite is one of the earliest ones you can catch. I think it's something like 4 badges in DP but you only needed 2 in Platinum. I could be wrong about that though.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 22, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> So, who's getting the XL and which color?
> 
> :3



I'm not, I already have the Pikachu XL.

If they had released the gold one here, however, I would've bought that shit as fast as possible.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 22, 2013)

My girlfriend has the Pikachu one, so I'll probably nab the Blue one.  

Now that they have that massive Circle Pad Pro add on for the XL, I'll upgrade it.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 22, 2013)

Dunno if I should get the X and Y themed 3DS or if I should get a 2DS.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 22, 2013)

If you have the choice, 2DS is ugly as fuck. Go for the 3DS.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 22, 2013)

Barring the bigger pixels, the XL is pretty noice.  

2DS is for children.


----------



## Sunrider (Sep 22, 2013)

Nintendo, tell me who to kill to get a Mewtwo-themed 3DS and they die. 

Anyone at all, just name it.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 22, 2013)

Etsy has some really cool 3DS decals. I wouldn't be surprised if they have a Mewtwo one.


----------



## Alaude (Sep 22, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> So, who's getting the XL and which color?
> 
> :3



I'd like to get the X one but I already have 3 3DS so I probably won't get it.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm not big on special skins

But if I do get one, it'll be the Xerneas edition


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 22, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Barring the bigger pixels, the XL is pretty noice.
> 
> 2DS is for children.



KH3D and Tales of Abyss 3D seem to be much better with the bigger pixels


----------



## Naruto (Sep 22, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> So, who's getting the XL and which color?
> 
> :3



Bitch I'm way ahead of you.

My DS was XL, I made sure I got my 3DS in XL proportions.

I don't like small ass screens.



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> 2DS is for children.



Cheaper, solid grip and no 3D which I scarcely use anyway? I'd take one if I didn't already have a 3ds XL.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 22, 2013)

> Onto the X/Y segment now, but for the time being they're simply repeating basic info about the games that we've known for a while.



Shut up everyone. Some news coming our way. 

EDIT:-



> Well, nothing new whatsoever in the X/Y game segment.



LOL nevermind


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 22, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> No one will ever be as cool as team Plasma ( both generations )



Team Rocket's already cooler _than_, so. 

I suppose you're technically right.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 22, 2013)

> Well, nothing new whatsoever in the X/Y game segment.


 **


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 22, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> Nintendo, tell me who to kill to get a Mewtwo-themed 3DS and they die.
> 
> Anyone at all, just name it.



Kaz Hirai


----------



## Saru (Sep 22, 2013)

the Isshu (Unova) Starters leaked two weeks before B & W dropped...

I'm predicting (hoping) that the Kalos Starters leak by next Sunday... 

/random thought

I'm going to have to start drawing Chespin soon to let out my anticipation.


----------



## Zorp (Sep 22, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> So, who's getting the XL and which color?
> 
> :3



Blue. :3



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> My girlfriend has the Pikachu one, so I'll probably nab the Blue one.



My niggu. :3


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 22, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Team Rocket's already cooler _than_, so.
> 
> I suppose you're technically right.



No, Giovanni was cool.


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 22, 2013)

Just saw a Pokemon X/Y commercial on my tv for the first time!!


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 22, 2013)

Saw it a while ago. I literally gasped


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 22, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> No, Giovanni was cool.



Team Rocket didn't need to use a Legendary to get where it was and is thus automatically Arceus-tier.


----------



## lacey (Sep 22, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> No one will ever be as cool as team Plasma ( both generations )



_*PLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA*_



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> So, who's getting the XL and which color?
> 
> :3



I decided not to take any chances, and I preordered. Getting the blue one. (:



The Ninth Doctor said:


> Nintendo, tell me who to kill to get a Mewtwo-themed 3DS and they die.
> 
> Anyone at all, just name it.



Yes, please. I have a massive need.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 22, 2013)

Plasma used fucking Kyurem B/W


----------



## lacey (Sep 23, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Plasma used fucking Kyurem B/W



Just got to that point today in my rerun of the game.

That entire sequence in the chasm is amazing.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 23, 2013)

Khris said:


> Shut up everyone. Some news coming our way.


*
Breaking News: Capital One and Pokemon collaboration for PokeBank announced.*



> I am pleased to personally announce that from this day forth the Pokemon Company has joined with us in our venture to pursue a better world for all our hoarders and lenders, at Capital One we value our customers and intend to give them the best service going forward, which is why we are happy to proceed with this venture of exclusive partnership with a an team as esteemed and lucrative at bringing smiles to people world wide.
> 
> From today forth we will be offering our own service within the newly established Pokemon bank along with free access by joining the Capital One Venture service. In the game any pokemon miles obtained can be converted into medals as voucher per rewards service for being such loving customers.
> Along with future to be detailed services and collaborations,look forward to it as I look forward to the gleeful playful smiles from all of you around the world. Double Miles for Life.
> ...






> Pok?Miles. The conversion is as follows:
> 10,000–49,999 Dream Points = 500 Pok?Miles
> 50,000–99,999 Dream Points = 3,000 Pok?Miles
> 100,000–199,999 Dream Points = 10,000 Pok?Miles
> ...



Nice call Khris.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 23, 2013)

_Capital One_ is getting on this ride? 

What sorcery is this??


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 23, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> *
> Breaking News: Capital One and Pokemon collaboration for PokeBank announced.*
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah. Nice call. As if this shit benefits me in anyway. You Japs and Westerners get all that awesome shit.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 23, 2013)

Khris said:


> Yeah. Nice call. As if this shit benefits me in anyway. You Japs and Westerners get all that awesome shit.



Wait.. where do you live?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 23, 2013)

Third world country named Bahrain. And yes it's a 3rd world country, don't mind what people/internetz say.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 23, 2013)

Khris said:


> Third world country named Bahrain. And yes it's a 3rd world country, don't mind what people/internetz say.



I see. That sucks man.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 23, 2013)

It sucks more that I can't get stuff like this than it being a 3rd world country, with a shit economic system that can't even be defined in any business school.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 23, 2013)

Wait just a fucking second.

Are you telling me that I can only transfer pokemon from BW/BW2 using a paid service?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 23, 2013)

What other legends eats another one and transforms into more of a badass. Kyurem.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 23, 2013)

Well fuck me sideways, now I have to catch all the god damn pokemon before the trial service runs out.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 23, 2013)

It's going to be like $5-10 a year I hear.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 23, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> It's going to be like $5-10 a year I hear.



The price isn't unreasonable but I'm still against it out of principle.

Pokecheck provides this service for free.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 23, 2013)

Poke check mods are a bit...


----------



## Cobalt (Sep 23, 2013)

Less than three weeks away


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 23, 2013)

I still need to nab a Genesect before my mass hauling of Pokemon from B2 -> X


----------



## Naruto (Sep 23, 2013)

You didn't get the free Plasma Genesect?


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Sep 23, 2013)

Tyranitar welcome your new bff Tyrantrum


----------



## Naruto (Sep 23, 2013)

After careful deliberation I decided this isn't too bad.

The service goes live in December (a month after the game's release so I can play with entirely new pokemon) and stays free until the end of January.

That gives me until the end of the year to get all the remaining pokemon caught and ready to transfer to Gen 6 during the trial period. So hey! Something to do until October 12th (and probably beyond).


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 23, 2013)

I hope I can pay for the PokeBank with other means. I really want this service.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 23, 2013)

They better accept Paypal.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 23, 2013)

Screw Paypal, they bite^


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 23, 2013)

Naruto said:


> You didn't get the free Plasma Genesect?



I didn't pick up B2 until a month after that event ended 

The one from the movie should be over here pretty soon tho


----------



## Naruto (Sep 23, 2013)

I think I'm just going to start trading my extra starters from all gens for some of the legendaries I'm missing, like Latios.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 23, 2013)

^^I'll trade you for a Shiny Charizard, not a hacked one though  

I can deal with Paypal, but I really thought it would be like using the Nintendo e-shop cards like these:-


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 23, 2013)

Khris said:


> I can deal with Paypal, but I really thought it would be like using the Nintendo e-shop cards like these:-



This was my assumption too


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 23, 2013)

Pokemon said:
			
		

> Heads up, Trainers! We’re revealing a never-before-seen evolved Pok?mon exclusively on our Facebook page on September 25!




Oh shit. 

wait, I'll say it.


FARFETCH'DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDA 




























But it's most likely Sableye


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 23, 2013)

I never thought I'd see the day Alec Baldwin would be holding a Squirtle


----------



## lacey (Sep 23, 2013)

I'm still not sure if I'm actually going to have any use for the Pokebank or not. If anything, I'll probably only be using it to store event Pokemon. 

I honestly prefer it to be Paypal. It's just easier for me.


----------



## Alaude (Sep 23, 2013)

I'm probably going to use Pokemon Bank only to get my Pokemons from my Black 2 since I probably won't need to use it for storing since I rarely even catch Pokemon. Currently I have probably around 3-4 boxes on my computer in Black 2.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 23, 2013)

PokemonBank is a must for me. I love playing multiple save files(nuzlocke), and there's no word about a 3DS Emulator, so this is the best bet for that.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 23, 2013)

I doubt I'll have a use for it. I've gone 5 generations without trading over Pokemon, I can probably go another. The only thing I'll be missing out on is getting my shiny Metagross over to X, but I don't really care to get Bank for just one Pokemon.


----------



## ElementX (Sep 23, 2013)

Tell me why Bug got nerfed when it already had six types that resisted it 

They better give us some badass bugs to compensate.


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 23, 2013)

because most bugs likely have poison moves anyway ? 

and mons like scizor and durant exist too


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Sep 23, 2013)

From the Pokemon facebook page





> Heads up, Trainers! A new evolved Pok?mon will be revealed exclusively on our Facebook page on Wednesday, September 25! Can you guess which Pok?mon we'll be showing next?


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 23, 2013)

ElementX said:


> They better give us some badass bugs to compensate.



Dream on


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 23, 2013)

parasitic wasp mon next!


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 23, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> parasitic wasp mon next!



That will kill me then make me come


----------



## Blunt (Sep 23, 2013)

Post-death ejaculation? I've seen a Bath House thread about that.


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 23, 2013)

I'm not even slightly surprised


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 23, 2013)

Swarmy is obviously a Mantis


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## alekos23 (Sep 23, 2013)

thats some nice feelers man


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 23, 2013)

blunt said:


> Post-death ejaculation? I've seen a Bath House thread about that.



My Steam Username is Excalibur, get your own thing.


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 23, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> thats some nice feelers man



I use em to stroke her abdomen


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 23, 2013)

hope you get your head eaten


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 23, 2013)

Meh as long as I get laid 

So how many of you have an ordinary 3DS? I'm not feeling like wasting more money on a 3DS XL just because of a bigger screen and longer battery life... I mean I can buy a lot of games with those money.


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 23, 2013)

I just caught a level 100 magikarp in the resort area in Pokemon Platinum.


Now I am raising a magikarp, giving it power weights and proteins and what not.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 23, 2013)

Chrysanthemum said:


> From the Pokemon facebook page



the Pseudo legendary of the region?


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 23, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I just caught a level 100 magikarp in the resort area in Pokemon Platinum.
> 
> 
> Now I am raising a magikarp, giving it power weights and proteins and what not.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 23, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> the Pseudo legendary of the region?


They specified that it would be an _evolved_ pokemon, so my money is on it being the evolved form of a pokemon we've already seen. My guess is Honedge.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 23, 2013)

Chrysanthemum said:


> From the Pokemon facebook page



Can you guess which pokemon we'll be showing next?

Uh no. No we fucking can't. That's why you are revealing it to us.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 23, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> My Steam Username is Excalibur, get your own thing.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Sep 23, 2013)

Just give me the final evo of the starters then I'll be happy. Especially Froakie's.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 23, 2013)

It's probably not any final starter evolution because they would reveal all three of those at once.

What "major" Pokemon have we seen so far that we know are supposed to evolve? Could Talonflame have an evolution? That would be pretty awesome.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 23, 2013)

I hope it's Helioptile


----------



## Wonder Mike (Sep 23, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> It's probably not any final starter evolution because they would reveal all three of those at once.
> 
> What "major" Pokemon have we seen so far that we know are supposed to evolve? Could Talonflame have an evolution? That would be pretty awesome.



I know, but that's not what I want, I want Froakie's evo.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 23, 2013)

The second new Eeveelution perhaps? I can hope so. I just hope it's an evolution to an old Poke.


----------



## Abanikochan (Sep 23, 2013)

It's probably going to be Ultra-Mega Garchomp

Or Ultra-mega Blaziken...


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 23, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> I hope it's Helioptile



A Helioptile evolution is guaranteed. I can tell it will have a badass evolution.


----------



## lacey (Sep 23, 2013)

I would actually prefer if Honedge didn't have any pre-evolutions or evolutions at all. Doesn't seem like the kind of Pokemon that would besides.

I would like to see another Eevee-evolution, but that's my favourite group of Pokemon so haha. 

I think Talonflame looks like it might have an evolution.


----------



## Zorp (Sep 23, 2013)

Mega Eevee.


----------



## Saru (Sep 23, 2013)

Eeveelution or Mega Scizor.

yes, Mega Scizor is that big of a deal.


----------



## lacey (Sep 23, 2013)

Fuck Scizor, I want another Eevee Pokemon dammit. ):


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 24, 2013)

They should be ironic and introduce the dragon eevee


----------



## Olivia (Sep 24, 2013)

I see people say the 'second Eeveelution', but I haven't seen one for this generation.

Have I been living under a rock?


----------



## Blunt (Sep 24, 2013)

No, but they've never just introduced one so people (myself included) assume there will be another.


----------



## lacey (Sep 24, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> They should be ironic and introduce the dragon eevee



It would be the most likely candidate, to be honest. The last 2 times they introduced Eevee-evolutions, they were opposing types (Dark vs Psychic, Grass vs Ice.). A Dragon type would work, since the current one is a Fairy type.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Sep 24, 2013)

Olivia said:


> I see people say the 'second Eeveelution', but I haven't seen one for this generation.
> 
> Have I been living under a rock?


.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 24, 2013)

Astrαl said:


> Eeveelution or Mega Scizor.
> 
> yes, Mega Scizor is that big of a deal.



Lol, agreed. Though I doubt they mean Mega evolution when they say evolution. The distinction seems quite important.



♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Fuck Scizor



What?


----------



## Aeternus (Sep 24, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> It would be the most likely candidate, to be honest. The last 2 times they introduced Eevee-evolutions, they were opposing types (Dark vs Psychic, Grass vs Ice.). A Dragon type would work, since the current one is a Fairy type.



I call it now, Scaleon lol


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 24, 2013)

Scizor is overrated.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 24, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Scizor is overrated.



Now you're just deliberately pushing buttons.


----------



## Aeternus (Sep 24, 2013)

Fight!!! Fight!! Fight!!!


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 24, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Now you're just deliberately pushing buttons.



Why? Because I dislike it? I hate the 4x weakness to fire, and I generally don't like it, like Salamence.


----------



## Lortastic (Sep 24, 2013)

I don't think I'll ever need Pokebank. I don't really do much after beating the Elite Four except visiting all the post game areas.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 24, 2013)

Olivia said:


> I see people say the 'second Eeveelution', but I haven't seen one for this generation.
> 
> Have I been living under a rock?


Sounds like you have.  Sylveon was the opening act for X and Y. It was like "Hey, we're making new Pokemon games and here's a new Eevelution."


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 24, 2013)

so,you guys heard about exp.all returning? 

also.rumers.


> Trusk is a Grass/Rock boar Pokemon with long green tusks coming out of its mouth. He is gruff, has grey skin, and features green leaf-like ears. It has an “adorable” pre-evolution with tiny tusks and a leaf at the end of its tail.
> A Normal/Poison porcupine Pokemon named Quillom can be found quite early in the game in the forest. It has white skin with light purple quills. He has a Poison-type quill attack which damages and has a high chance of poison.
> A Ghost-type spider Pokemon is found in caves. It is dark gray with blue spots and multiple light grey eyes. It has a feint light blue mist around its abdomen. The source doesn’t remember the spelling of its name, but says it was something like “Apparachnid.” He thinks it may have an evolution.
> There is a Ground-type badger Pokemon that is dark brown with black stripes going up its face. It knows Slash and a new biting move.
> ...


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 24, 2013)

If MegaScisor could somehow have the Flash Fire ability, that would be great. Not sure how/why it could make sense evolution-wise though, but it would be useful.


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 24, 2013)

obviously megascizor is a mecha now and fire is its fuel


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 24, 2013)

alekos23 said:


>


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 24, 2013)

> There is an ancient tablet pokemon with what look to be runes on it. It is ice/rock and can be found near a city with a windmill. It has the ability Flash Freeze which causes Pokemon to become frozen when they use a physical attack on it. The pokemon's name is Bitrunic and it knows the attacks rock smash and ice beam. It looks like a grey stone rectangular slab and the runes glow icy blue normally and red when it is attacking. It's eyes are two runes that are rectangles with diagonal lines that go through them.
> 
> The next is a steel/ghost type pokemon also found near the ruins that have bitrunic. It is known as the mirror pokemon. Named Flekter. I only saw its pokedex entry and it said that it can trap a person's soul within the reflection. It does evolve into a broken mirror pokemon. I do not know the name of the evolution but it has a ghost like mist holding together broken mirror shards.
> 
> ...



even moar rumorz!


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm not sure I believe the Togepi line will become Fairy. Togetic and Togekiss are both already Normal/Flying meaning they'd need to sacrifice a type while other Fairy types have been formally single typed Pok?mon getting a second type.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 24, 2013)

147 pokemon to go, no life till October 12 comes out, less time after that.


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 24, 2013)

New fairy moves rock! And I might just add Togekiss to my team then.

Also, Yeah for early poison type!


----------



## Ghost (Sep 24, 2013)

Hoping for Heracross to evolve.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 24, 2013)

> They are following the pattern of having two eeveelutions in this generation. I have seen the other and it is unexpected, but awesome. I won't say what type but it isn't dragon or poison like people are thinking.


And all credibility is lost.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 24, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Why? Because I dislike it? I hate the 4x weakness to fire, and I generally don't like it, like Salamence.



It really seems like you're just pushing buttons, but if you really think that then I respect that.

Though I'm not seeing it at all.


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Sep 24, 2013)

So apparently this guy got the game early


----------



## Scizor (Sep 24, 2013)

Chrysanthemum said:


> So apparently this guy got the game early



I might be naive but that seems legit (also based on the images).


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 24, 2013)

Scizor said:


> I might be naive but that seems legit (also based on the images).


Hard to say. After all LegendaryPKMN tweeted a believable image of the box art just to prove how easy it is to make a believable shot of the case and gameplay.


----------



## ElementX (Sep 24, 2013)

blunt said:


> And all credibility is lost.



Why? The fact that they released Mewtwo Y without even hinting at X only supports the fact that they  would only reveal one eeveelution. 

Unexpected? Maybe fighting? Ghost? Or...could it be Swarmy? 

The closer we get to release, the more likely these rumors seem. I'm gonna have to start avoiding them.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 24, 2013)

Just come out alreadyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Scizor (Sep 24, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> Hard to say. After all LegendaryPKMN tweeted a believable image of the box art just to prove how easy it is to make a believable shot of the case and gameplay.



I see. Naive it is then


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 24, 2013)

I can dig a Fairy Togekiss


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 24, 2013)

lol.no more fighting weakness


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 24, 2013)

probably (totally) fake,but cute :33


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 24, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> lol.no more fighting weakness



Togekiss isn't weak to Fighting because it's part Flying.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Sep 24, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> so,you guys heard about exp.all returning?
> 
> also.rumers.






but i believe it if one of those pokemon get revealed.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 24, 2013)

Chrysanthemum said:


> So apparently this guy got the game early



Be right back, time to cyber stalk someone.


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 24, 2013)

lol,the guy admitted he made that pic up.

A grade trolling


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 24, 2013)

Could a legit source just leak the fuck out of this game already?


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 24, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



no they cant


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 24, 2013)

A Ghost/Poison spider... oh yeaaaaah  And it's supposed to have an evolution


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 24, 2013)

heh.since Swarmy started hoping,its totally gonna be a fake


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 24, 2013)

You know I'm really disappointed by how cool fakes are recently


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 24, 2013)

i want a headless Mantis bug/ghost type


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 24, 2013)

Males only?


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 24, 2013)

you get it by breeding it with the female to a certain level


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Sep 24, 2013)

I think the  African Bat Bug would make a good Pokemon.


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 24, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> you get it by breeding it with the female to a certain level



Sounds like a plan, time to phone GF 



Chrysanthemum said:


> I think the  African Bat Bug would make a good Pokemon.



How about a proper worm  I mean come on it's as silly as not having a fly or roach pokemon...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 24, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> A Ghost/Poison spider... oh yeaaaaah  And it's supposed to have an evolution



Nope. It will be Ghost/Flying and I will torment whatever poor bug catcher gym leader with it.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 24, 2013)

[youtube]qeVqnFjxRHA[/youtube]

[YOUTUBE]KBlBWznWq44[/YOUTUBE]

Did I spy rail grinding??


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 24, 2013)

It's not even certain if there will be bug catchers in XY


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 24, 2013)

Khris said:


> Could a legit source just leak the fuck out of this game already?


Could someone just invent a time machine so we could not go through these waiting periods altogether?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 24, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> It's not even certain if there will be bug catchers in XY



Of course there aren't. Bug catchers will have to do with this fucker FFS.



Who the hell wants that in their party?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 24, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> Could someone just invent a time machine so we could not go through these waiting periods altogether?



If I had a time machine I fast forward to GEN9  

MegaMewsix


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 24, 2013)

Khris said:


> Of course there aren't. Bug catchers will have to do with this fucker FFS.
> 
> 
> 
> Who the hell wants that in their party?



inb4 it's awesome as fuck.


also, anyone else ever notice that the Spelon berry is basically a spiked dildo? let's discuss this.


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 24, 2013)

Khris said:


> Of course there aren't. Bug catchers will have to do with this fucker FFS.
> 
> 
> 
> Who the hell wants that in their party?



I have already expressed my hate for this abomination... how can something as awesome as Spewpa evolve into this... this... THIS!


----------



## Blunt (Sep 24, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> probably (totally) fake,but cute :33


Fuck, that is ugly.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 24, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> inb4 it's awesome as fuck.
> 
> 
> also, anyone else ever notice that the Spelon berry is basically a spiked dildo? let's discuss this.



Or we could discuss your fascinations with dildos. 



Swarmy said:


> I have already expressed my hate for this abomination... how can something as awesome as Spewpa evolve into this... this... THIS!



A person who only played Red/Blue: isn't that a butterfree?


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 24, 2013)

Why the hate on the butterfly? It looks cute.


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 24, 2013)

Khris said:


> A person who only played Red/Blue: isn't that a butterfree?



Butterfree is way cooler than this sorry thing...

I love his sprite from Fire Red 



Pesky Bug said:


> Why the hate on the butterfly? It looks cute.



It's way too cute and generic, it's arms look like boobs and it's another damn butterfly... we have enough of those already.


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 24, 2013)

we had like 3 butterflies so far?


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm counting the moths too since technically butterflies are moths.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 24, 2013)

Khris said:


> Or we could discuss your fascinations with dildos.



Explain to me how this is a "fascination" if I've only ever brought up the topic _once_.

No explanation?

Didn't think so, stay on topic please.


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm more intrigued to hear about your foxy ladies fascination


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 24, 2013)

foxy ladies are cool.

as long as they're not too furry


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 24, 2013)

Or have facial hair  Or hairy legs and arms...


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 24, 2013)

or they are traps.that was a big problem with kitsunes iirc.some of them turned into shotas XD


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 24, 2013)

If only it was just kitsunes


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 24, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> I'm more intrigued to hear about your *foxy ladies* fascination



is this not self explanatory? 

also, just got me a DW Hydro Pump Surskit, Swarmy.

and kitsunes are typically effeminate in appearance (meaning either woman-for-sure, or androgynous), so hairy arms and legs are an assured _not a thing_


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 24, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> it's another damn butterfly... we have enough of those already.


Well there are between 15,000 and 20,000 species of butterfly in real life. You might as well complain about how many birds are in the series.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 24, 2013)

Guys... looks like GameFreak is on Twisted Metal again.


----------



## Saru (Sep 24, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> It's way too cute and generic, *it's arms look like boobs* and it's another damn butterfly... we have enough of those already.



mother of... 

Swarmy, why

they're staring at me now


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 24, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> also, just got me a DW Hydro Pump Surskit, Swarmy.



Evolve it 



Gaiash said:


> Well there are between 15,000 and 20,000 species of butterfly in real life. You might as well complain about how many birds are in the series.



And there are thousand times more wasp species yet all we have is Beedrill  I'm sick of almost every generation including an early butterfly/moth pokemon when there are so many unused insects. Gen 5 was a delightful treat by introducing an early bug that even though had a caterpillar stage evolved into something completely unexpected.


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 24, 2013)

Astrαl said:


> mother of...
> 
> Swarmy, why
> 
> they're staring at me now



Blame the poor soul that designed it


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 24, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> Evolve it



You underestimate how useful Hydro Pump will be for a Masquerain.


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 24, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> You underestimate how useful Hydro Pump will be for a Masquerain.



I most certainly do


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 24, 2013)

>Mating a Tyranitar with an Aggron

The world shall be mine.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 24, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> It's way too cute and generic, it's arms look like boobs and it's another damn butterfly... we have enough of those already.


Yeah, just like we have enough rodent-like Normal types available at the very beginning of the game. Or like we have enough cute Electric-type rodents. It's become a signature. Something that's expected to be in the game.


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 24, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> Yeah, just like we have enough rodent-like Normal types available at the very beginning of the game. Or like we have enough cute Electric-type rodents. It's become a signature. Something that's expected to be in the game.



Yes but as I already said gen 5 broke that with Leavanny, I was hoping they'll keep surprising us with the future gens and I felt badly disappointed when the first (and only for now) bug they reveiled was again a butterfly...


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 24, 2013)

Dunsparce a Fairy type? Fake!


----------



## Nep Nep (Sep 24, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> Yes but as I already said gen 5 broke that with Leavanny, I was hoping they'll keep surprising us with the future gens and I felt badly disappointed when the first (and only for now) bug they reveiled was again a butterfly...



You would be fascinated to live in horrible old Florida <.< the weird ass insects I see on a daily basis is alarming. Furry colorful fly/moth things... a little black bug that flies and has a scorpions stinger.. a scorpion... Wasps with long thing string like attachments that carry their stinger which I took a pic of... 

Weird wasp thing 

*Spoiler*: __ 






 

Wtf is that man?


----------



## lacey (Sep 24, 2013)

Scizor said:


> What?



Not you. The bug. Now put that gun away. 



blunt said:


> Fuck, that is ugly.



I think it's really pretty actually. Too bad it's most likely fake. 

Also, if nobody already said it, that review site is fake. There's a note now at the very top:



> In case you haven't noticed by now, I'm not the original leaker from pokebeach last night. I'm just a troll, but so far this website has received over 100,000 views! Great job everyone! Now, on all of your forums... Did you like any of these ideas? Why did I do this? For shits and giggles, honestly. It started off as just a small social experiment to see what people would say but then the website went viral and was on every freaking pokemon forum I could find, so I toyed with you, adding stuff and changing stuff.
> 
> I have a friend who works at a EB Games (Canada's equivalent of GameStop) who let me know when the official game sleeves came in to the store. They put one copy of each sleeve off to the side for me and I put it into my game cases. Please note that these are the official Canadian game sleeves and I will scan them for you as soon as possible. (Hopefully tonight if I can get to my scanner).
> 
> For those who think I am a bad troll... Well, the thing is, I was never originally trying to be a troll, I was just having fun. Was it to for the website hits? Nope, not at all, otherwise I would have put ads up. I did this merely to see what people would say about the ideas I presented. Due to the fact that I was satisfied with what people said, I decided to reveal that I am indeed no where near a position that would grant me access to an early copy of a game. I could have left you guessing, yes, but honestly, I've had my fun, time for me to hide myself from the internet until the new games come out.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 24, 2013)

I knew some of those didn't sound quite :ho Apparachnid was pretty clever though.


----------



## Crimson Cloak (Sep 24, 2013)

That's why I don't trust _"leaked"_ info until proven otherwise.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 24, 2013)

Fairy blissey? Hold me.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 24, 2013)

God I want Mega Darkrai, more speed, and Sp At, and give it ghost type.


----------



## Cobalt (Sep 24, 2013)

It's fake.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 24, 2013)

Love my Impish nature Hippowdon so much. 

Protect + Leftovers er'rywhere.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 24, 2013)

My Gengar loves stallers.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 24, 2013)

oh well that's nice, because my Hippowdon loves to give Ghosts a good ol' love bite. Crunch


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 24, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Love my Impish nature Hippowdon so much.
> 
> Protect + Leftovers er'rywhere.



This guy... I like you.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 24, 2013)

Fine it'll Curse your name as it faints anyway. 

/wordplay


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm fairly certain I'll have taken out another team member maybe two, if Crits. by the time Curse has worked as it was intended. 

on another note: Double Battle

Hippowdon + Swampert +2 Leftovers + Protect and Earthquake all around.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Sep 24, 2013)

Another eeveelution? I hope it's a ghost type.


*Spoiler*: __ 



In order to get it you need to kill your Eevee!


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm confuzzled about this:

Cacturne with Sand Veil and holding a Brightpowder during a Sandstorm gets hit every time.

Sandslash with Sand Veil during Sandstorm dodges most attacks. 

wth, Game Freak?


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 24, 2013)

Fairy moves seem to be really really awesome!

My team:

Gardevior
MegaMawile
Xeneras
Togekiss
Flabebe
Sylveon


For now


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 24, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> I'm fairly certain I'll have taken out another team member maybe two, if Crits. by the time Curse has worked as it was intended.
> 
> on another note: Double Battle
> 
> Hippowdon + Swampert +2 Leftovers + Protect and Earthquake all around.


Don't underestimate me.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm not, Hippowdon has a considerable Attack stat, so'z...


----------



## lacey (Sep 24, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> I'm confuzzled about this:
> 
> Cacturne with Sand Veil and holding a Brightpowder during a Sandstorm gets hit every time.
> 
> ...



#priorities


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 24, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> #priorities



I don't know what this means.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Sep 25, 2013)

never mind


----------



## lacey (Sep 25, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> I don't know what this means.



Gamefreak prioritizing Sandslah over Cacturne.


----------



## Aeternus (Sep 25, 2013)

Just hope the new Eeveelution is good. Can't say I was that excited over Sylveon, although  it did grew on me over time.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 25, 2013)

give me a hug, Coma. :33


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 25, 2013)

Please just be competitive Sylveon.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 25, 2013)

Tomorrow we get to see a new Pokemon.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 25, 2013)

Think ill name Sylveon


----------



## Platinum (Sep 25, 2013)

Probably a poison or steel eevee.


----------



## Aeternus (Sep 25, 2013)

If it happened like it did in the previous generations, yeah it could be one of those.


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Sep 25, 2013)

New Pokemon spotted in a trailer for X & YIt looks like like a Koala in which case makes me very happy.I've always wanted a Koala Pokemon.


----------



## Aeternus (Sep 25, 2013)

Surprised they hadn't made one already tbh lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 25, 2013)

The new Eeveelution will be a Dragon type. To go along with Sylveon.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 25, 2013)

A new Eeveelution would be awesome.
I'm expecting one of these today:

1. A new Eeveelution
2. Helioptile's evolution

But there are quite some new Pok?mon that will most likely evolve of which we haven't seen the evo yet, so it might be one of those too of course. But the above two options seem most likely to me as the evolved Pok?mon has to make people hyped on its own and some random new evolution would be cool, but probably not worth an individual reveal. The same could be said about Helioptile's evolution, but he's been with us for a while so finally getting to see his evolution might have more impact.

With that said, I'm expecting a new Eeveelution today


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 25, 2013)

If Helioptile's evo is the rumored Electric/Dragon then I will be pleased. If not than I hope it's Electric/Dark


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 25, 2013)

Helioptile or DragonEeeveeee pls


----------



## Scizor (Sep 25, 2013)

When is this happening?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 25, 2013)

Today, though we don't know when. Could be any minute now. It wasn't stated what time the reveal will be.


----------



## Azeruth (Sep 25, 2013)

New Pok?mon revealed according to Pok?mon's Facebook page:



The evolved form of Honedge has been revealed! Meet Doublade! This Steel- and Ghost-type Pok?mon is capable of carrying out intricate attacks by telepathically coordinating its two blades to deliver twice the slice in battle. Who's planning to catch this sharp-looking Pok?mon?


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Sep 25, 2013)

Ninja'd

 Anyways looks awesome


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 25, 2013)

Doublade is awesome.  It looks like the kind of decoration piece that you'd hang above your fireplace. 

Also, if you look really closely, it kinda looks like Nigel Thornberry. 

_SLASHING!_


----------



## Scizor (Sep 25, 2013)

Doublade's kinda awesome but I really wanted a new Eveelution


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 25, 2013)

Ehhhhhhhhhh.....


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 25, 2013)

Okay, I was completely expecting Honedge to not be part of an evo chain.


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 25, 2013)

hmm.so Doublade is the "multiplier" steel mon huh?


----------



## Scizor (Sep 25, 2013)

It's like Magneton all over again.

I like it.


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 25, 2013)

we had one of them each gen didnt we?Magneton,Beldum,Klink.....any more?


----------



## Ghost (Sep 25, 2013)

I wanted my evolved Heracros... 

Btw is Eevee a cat or a dog?


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 25, 2013)

a fox i think.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 25, 2013)

I was right. 

I dont like it though...



blunt said:


> They specified that it would be an _evolved_ pokemon, so my money is on it being the evolved form of a pokemon we've already seen. My guess is Honedge.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Sep 25, 2013)

That's the best design Game Freak could come up with? Really? 

I've just had a Magnamite deja vu...


----------



## Blunt (Sep 25, 2013)

Well if it's supposed to be evocative of Magnemite/Magneton, maybe it'll have a really cool second evo like Magnezone? I am hopeful...


----------



## Alaude (Sep 25, 2013)

I would have liked for it to be an Eeveelution more but that's good too.


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 25, 2013)

Well that wasn't really that amazing  I'm sure it'll have a 3rd evo though.



Kyokkai said:


> You would be fascinated to live in horrible old Florida <.< the weird ass insects I see on a daily basis is alarming. Furry colorful fly/moth things... a little black bug that flies and has a scorpions stinger.. a scorpion... Wasps with long thing string like attachments that carry their stinger which I took a pic of...
> 
> Weird wasp thing
> 
> ...



Looks like a mud dauber wasp to me, they attack prey (usually caterpillars or spiders), paralyse them with a sting then carry them to their nest where they leave them as live food for their young.


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 25, 2013)

dat unsheathing


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 25, 2013)

Looks like a pair of plastic swords I had as a kid


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm usually not the guy to knock on their design choices, but that looks rather underwhelming as an evo

Color swap it's tag, and add a 2nd sword..Meehhh...?

However the blades still look pretty cool


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 25, 2013)

did they suck your soul out?


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 25, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> did they suck your soul out?



They broke when I used them against another kid who had a stick as a weapon  He was a sith and I was a jedi


----------



## Alaude (Sep 25, 2013)

It could have three swords if it has another evolution. Just name it Zoro and use Santoryu.


----------



## Sunrider (Sep 25, 2013)

Honedge evo should've been an empty suit of armor, maybe something out of the Three Kingdoms period.


----------



## lacey (Sep 25, 2013)

Azeruth said:


> New Pok?mon revealed according to Pok?mon's Facebook page:
> 
> 
> 
> The evolved form of Honedge has been revealed! Meet Doublade! This Steel- and Ghost-type Pok?mon is capable of carrying out intricate attacks by telepathically coordinating its two blades to deliver twice the slice in battle. Who's planning to catch this sharp-looking Pok?mon?



I wanted an Eevee evolution so bad.

But this is pretty cool too. Wasn't expecting Honedge to have one.


----------



## ElementX (Sep 25, 2013)

Meh. At least it resembles a body somewhat instead of just a sword but...I'm not blown away.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm still waiting for it to even look like sentient creature once it's unsheathed. It still just looks like a sword.


----------



## Sunrider (Sep 25, 2013)

Or a sword and shield, with a third stage being an empty suit of armor. 

That'd have been cool.


----------



## Nois (Sep 25, 2013)

Doublade should have the Honedges shake their "hands"

Guys, this reminds me, wouldn't it be cool if certain Pokemon had custom animations for certain moves?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 25, 2013)

Nicknaming my Honedge Excalibur.


----------



## Sunrider (Sep 25, 2013)

Nois said:


> Doublade should have the Honedges shake their "hands"


They should do this every time they defeat an opponent.



Nois said:


> Guys, this reminds me, wouldn't it be cool if certain Pokemon had custom animations for certain moves?


I've longed for this ever since Stadium.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 25, 2013)

Nois said:


> Doublade should have the Honedges shake their "hands"
> 
> Guys, this reminds me, wouldn't it be cool if certain Pokemon had custom animations for certain moves?



They did that for some of the older 3D games 

Like Blastoise using both canons for Hydro Pump in Stadium, or hiding in it's Shell for stuff like Protect or Skull Bash in PBR.


----------



## Nois (Sep 25, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> They should do this every time they defeat an opponent.


I'd get them into my party if only for that



Hydro Spiral said:


> They did that for some of the older 3D games
> 
> Like Blastoise using both canons for Hydro Pump in Stadium, or hiding in it's Shell for stuff like Protect or Skull Bash in PBR.


I totally forgot that it happened in stadium But we're getting there slowly


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 25, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> Honedge evo should've been an empty suit of armor, maybe something out of the Three Kingdoms period.


I disagree. Honedge is a sword and so any evolution it was going to get had to be a weapon. Maybe something like the Butterfly Sword from Final Fantasy 9. Evolving into a suit of armour would mean loosing its weapon when it should be improving it.

Doublade is a decent evolution. I like Pok?mon like Magnemite and Diglett duplicating for their evolution and this is a neat addition to the set.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 25, 2013)

Mike Von J said:


> That's the best design Game Freak could come up with? Really?
> 
> I've just had a Magnamite deja vu...


Even so, I much more like the idea of a reanimated sword(s) than a bunch of living magnets. There's the coolness factor to consider.

gen 6 > gen 1


----------



## Blunt (Sep 25, 2013)

Nois said:


> Doublade should have the Honedges shake their "hands"
> 
> Guys, this reminds me, wouldn't it be cool if certain Pokemon had custom animations for certain moves?


I think there's a good chance we'll get at least a few custom animations with all the changes in battle sprites.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 25, 2013)

Azeruth said:


> New Pok?mon revealed according to Pok?mon's Facebook page:
> 
> 
> 
> The evolved form of Honedge has been revealed! Meet Doublade! This Steel- and Ghost-type Pok?mon is capable of carrying out intricate attacks by telepathically coordinating its two blades to deliver twice the slice in battle. Who's planning to catch this sharp-looking Pok?mon?



it should evolve in to.


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 25, 2013)

that looks awesome actually


----------



## Blunt (Sep 25, 2013)

Holy shit, that's fucking epic!


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 25, 2013)

Well damn...


----------



## Nois (Sep 25, 2013)

That thing looks EVIL...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 25, 2013)

Doublade looks sexy as hell



Linkdarkside said:


> it should evolve in to.




Fuck my dick hole yes.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 25, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Nicknaming my Honedge Excalibur.



Nicknaming mine "Zoro" or "Santouryu" if it ended up being triswords


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 25, 2013)

*Masuda says that mysterious Pok?mon Games Show video is a showcase for the ?future? of Pok?mon*

Axl and I-No Famitsu article featuring their artwork

?That was actually a video which was shown at the Pok?mon Games Show, an event in Tokyo last month and it was showing the history of Pok?mon games as well as the future. It was kind of a concept about what the future of Pokemon may look like??


----------



## Blunt (Sep 25, 2013)

Unless he can learn Hypnosis, it's a shame he's got No Guard as an ability. His typing and appearance make it seem unlikely he'll be able to learn any of the major inaccurate attacks (Thunder, Blizzard, Fire Blast, Hyrdo Pump, etc). Even if he can, he looks to be a Physical attacker anyway. Maybe Iron Tail?


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 25, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Masuda says that mysterious Pok?mon Games Show video is a showcase for the “future” of Pok?mon*
> 
> Axl and I-No Famitsu article featuring their artwork
> 
> “That was actually a video which was shown at the Pok?mon Games Show, an event in Tokyo last month and it was showing the history of Pok?mon games as well as the future. It was kind of a concept about what the future of Pokemon may look like…”


----------



## Platinum (Sep 25, 2013)

Wonder what the changes to breeding were.

Game Freak better deliver me my mega mismagius damn it .


----------



## Wonder Mike (Sep 25, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> Even so, I much more like the idea of a reanimated sword(s) than a bunch of living magnets. There's the coolness factor to consider.
> 
> gen *1* > gen *6*



Fixed for greater accuracy.



Linkdarkside said:


> it should evolve in to.



Now we are talking. The eye in the middle could have some flames just like Sauron's.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Sep 25, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Masuda says that mysterious Pok?mon Games Show video is a showcase for the ?future? of Pok?mon*
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ?That was actually a video which was shown at the Pok?mon Games Show, an event in Tokyo last month and it was showing the history of Pok?mon games as well as the future. It was kind of a concept about what the future of Pokemon may look like??



You mean this video:

[youtube]-Ifspg5ZCkw[/youtube]


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 25, 2013)

Mike Von J said:


> Fixed for greater accuracy.



An electric ball, another electric ball that's the first electric ball turned upside down, magnets, three blobs, three boulders.

Mmm. Dat supposed superiority.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 25, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> Even so, I much more like the idea of a reanimated sword(s) than a bunch of living magnets. There's the coolness factor to consider.
> 
> gen 6 > gen 1



gen 1 is trash by today standards.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 25, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> An electric ball, another electric ball that's the first electric ball turned upside down, magnets, three blobs, three boulders.
> 
> Mmm. Dat supposed superiority.



Pile of sludge, oh another one. 

I move to ignore gen wunners


----------



## Bioness (Sep 25, 2013)

Khris said:


> Fuck my dick hole yes.



I read this as you wanting to fuck the eye hole with your dick 


Linkdarkside said:


> gen 1 is trash by today standards.



I wouldn't say trash, but the designs certainly left much to be desired.


----------



## Nep Nep (Sep 25, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> it should evolve in to.



Holyshit o-o Yes please.


----------



## lacey (Sep 26, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> it should evolve in to.



I have a massive need. 



Malvingt2 said:


> *Masuda says that mysterious Pok?mon Games Show video is a showcase for the ?future? of Pok?mon*
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ?That was actually a video which was shown at the Pok?mon Games Show, an event in Tokyo last month and it was showing the history of Pok?mon games as well as the future. It was kind of a concept about what the future of Pokemon may look like??



Very much looking forward to this future.


----------



## Aeternus (Sep 26, 2013)

So Honedge and Doublade are this generation's Magnemite or Diglett I see lol Anyway, it doesn't look bad actually.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 26, 2013)

Bioness said:


> I read this as you wanting to fuck the eye hole with your dick
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say trash, but the designs certainly left much to be desired.



i was talking mostly on game mechanics lol.

the simple designs were mostly because of the GB limitations.


----------



## Breadman (Sep 26, 2013)

At first I was like, "Wow, now it's two swords that are exactly the same except for colour scheme? Reeeeal creative........" that's when I remembered Dugtrio, Electrode, and Magneton. 

This new future of pokemon sounds interesting..... If it's giving us 3D pokemon that don't fight in a turn based style, then I'm down for that.


----------



## Aeternus (Sep 26, 2013)

After checking some of the changes in the game mechanics, I like some of them. Like getting EXP from catching Pokemon, that's cool. 

I never really had a problem with the more simple designs of the past. In fact I prefer those over some overly designed Pokemon that appeared in later gens and I am kinda glad that in this gen, Pokemon seems to have more simple designs than the sprevious one. Of course that doesn't mean that all older Pokemon were great or anything like this.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 26, 2013)

Dark Matter said:


> After checking some of the changes in the game mechanics, I like some of them. Like getting EXP from catching Pokemon, that's cool.


I hope fainted Pokemon get EXP as well.


----------



## Aeternus (Sep 26, 2013)

I wouldn't mind something like this I guess.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 26, 2013)

Gen 2 was the best, by virtue of the game alone, and not necessarily its pokemon (which were also just as cool as Gen 1).

One complaint I have about the more recent pokemon games is that any sense of adventure has been completely neutered. I know this is aimed at kids, but every aspect of Gen 4/5 is far too welcoming. It's like being in one big amusement park.

Giovanni and his son were great enemies. Gary was the perfect douchebag. The soundtrack was all over the place, sometimes trying to be creepy, other times trying to be solemn. In black and white, everyone is your fucking friend. Every NPC is nice to you, with few exceptions. The music is almost always sunshine lollipops and rainbows (and to be fair it has been since Gen 3). The devil is in the details.

And the linearity of Gen 5. God. I sure hope X and Y won't be like that.


----------



## God (Sep 26, 2013)

Doublade looks fucking retarded tbqh


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 26, 2013)

Bioness said:


> I read this as you wanting to fuck the eye hole with your dick
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say trash, but the designs certainly left much to be desired.



No. I want someone to fuck my actual dick hole. Fucking eye holes are gross


----------



## Saru (Sep 26, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Gen 2 was the best, by virtue of the game alone, and not necessarily its pokemon (which were also just as cool as Gen 1).



that's a good argument, but imo gen 3 revolutionized the game in so many ways (especially battles)  that I now consider it the best gen alongside gen 2 (which I think did really well with meeting the wants of the gamers). the graphics in gen 3 were also a huge step up.



> And the linearity of Gen 5. God. I sure hope X and Y won't be like that.



I guess it depends on what you mean by linearity. I didn't like the way B/W was mapped out. (though I enjoyed the journey, nonetheless). that map was _very_ linear. you basically went in a straight path without many forks in the road or having to backtrack or reacquaint yourself with previously visited areas. compare that to Gen 4, which had you going in bunch of different directions (from having to go all the way around Mt. Coronet, to climbing Mt. Coronet's peak and heading North, to sailing to Iron Island, to surfing to Valley Windworks and each of the Lakes, and exploring a volcano because why not?). D/P/Pt had _such_ good mapping imo. the Kalos region map looks considerably disorganized though, and so I doubt it's going to be a very linear progression based on that.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 26, 2013)

I think all gens contributed positively to what the Pok?mon games are now. Some gens more than others though.

One thing I don't get is the removal of in-game features that fans loved from one gen to the next. After HG/SS we should have been able to at least choose to let a Pok?mon walk behind us, for example. Pok?mon X/Y's 3D environment may have been a good arguement to remove that feature, but there're other examples that escape my mind atm.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 26, 2013)

Scizor said:


> After HG/SS we should have been able to at least choose to let a Pok?mon walk behind us



Dude.

Toggleable. Shoes.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 26, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Dude.
> 
> Toggleable. Shoes.



More than just shoes: toggleable selected items.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 26, 2013)

Astrαl said:


> that's a good argument, but imo gen 3 revolutionized the game in so many ways (especially battles)  that I now consider it the best gen alongside gen 2 (which I think did really well with meeting the wants of the gamers). the graphics in gen 3 were also a huge step up.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it depends on what you mean by linearity. I didn't like the way B/W was mapped out. (though I enjoyed the journey, nonetheless). that map was _very_ linear. you basically went in a straight path without many forks in the road or having to backtrack or reacquaint yourself with previously visited areas. compare that to Gen 4, which had you going in bunch of different directions (from having to go all the way around Mt. Coronet, to climbing Mt. Coronet's peak and heading North, to sailing to Iron Island, to surfing to Valley Windworks and each of the Lakes, and exploring a volcano because why not?). D/P/Pt had _such_ good mapping imo. the Kalos region map looks considerably disorganized though, and so I doubt it's going to be a very linear progression based on that.



GenV's geography.



Hoenn's archipelago geography is my favorite.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 26, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Gen 2 was the best, by virtue of the game alone, and not necessarily its pokemon (which were also just as cool as Gen 1).
> 
> One complaint I have about the more recent pokemon games is that any sense of adventure has been completely neutered. I know this is aimed at kids, but every aspect of Gen 4/5 is far too welcoming. It's like being in one big amusement park.
> 
> ...




Yeah, pretty much my main complaint. I miss Silver.   Gary... I still want to punch him in the face every time I see him.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 26, 2013)

I still have the retro first and second gen games.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 26, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> i was talking mostly on game mechanics lol.
> 
> the simple designs were mostly because of the GB limitations.



Oh yeah, fuck the game mechanics. Everything was really just a mess as far as battling and items were concerned.



Naruto said:


> And the linearity of Gen 5. God. I sure hope X and Y won't be like that.



I bought the Japanese version of Pokemon White and beat it no problem, yeah it is bad.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 26, 2013)

The rivals have been a small pet peeve of mine after Gen III. I really miss the antagonistic rival, and to this day I still think Silver and Blue were the best ones in the series.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 26, 2013)

I very rarely think stuff from the past generations were better than current features, but I have to agree with Seto. I miss the antagonistic rivals. Being buddy buddy with our rivals just took out that extra bit of tension that Pokemon games are really lacking in. It looks like we're going to have multiple rivals this gen so here's to hoping at least one of them is antagonistic.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 26, 2013)

I hopefully expect someone gets one of the games by the end of next week.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 26, 2013)

My game is probably not getting here on launch day since I ordered it from Amazon.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 26, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> The rivals have been a small pet peeve of mine after Gen III. I really miss the antagonistic rival, and to this day I still think Silver and Blue were the best ones in the series.



I agree with this 100%. I think they tried to go back with BW2's rival but he just ended being a prick. 

The fact that Blue was champion gave him a total fucking boss type of feel.


----------



## Sunrider (Sep 26, 2013)

On the one hand, Blue was brilliant because the smug son of a bitch made want to kick him in the teeth. On the other hand, I like the atmosphere of mutual respect among rivals in gens 3 an up. 

What we need is a mix of both: two or three rivals, ranging from _"bestie you're happy to watch grow"_ to _"complete prick that you derive rapturous joy from pummeling." _


----------



## Naruto (Sep 26, 2013)

The best thing about Gary was the music


----------



## Sunrider (Sep 26, 2013)

Naruto said:


> The best thing about Gary was the music


Oh god the nostalgia--

I thought I was ready for it, but I wasn't!


----------



## Naruto (Sep 26, 2013)

While we're ripping into pokemon, how about this bullshit:





Indoors show an interior layout, outdoors show a region map. Tap on a city and the game asks you if you want to fly there. Tap again to confirm.

Where's my money, Nintendo?


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm probably the only guy that doesn't like Blue as a Rival 

For a rival who isn't a regular comrade, I'd prefer someone like Silver. Especially in HGSS. Started out as an adversary due to his history, but gradually became a respectable opponent after fighting with you. Even going tag-team in the post-game. 

Blue was just that wise-ass from across the street. Thinks he's hot shit, but always winds up loosing to the guy that he bullies around 

And _still _ feeling the butthurt post-Kanto 

_"That meddling Red did me in..."_


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 26, 2013)

Interesting piece of tech for its time, it was always a shame to me that we didn't get it.


----------



## Saru (Sep 26, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> The rivals have been a small pet peeve of mine after Gen III. I really miss the antagonistic rival, and to this day I still think Silver and Blue were the best ones in the series.



meh. I actually liked Barry a lot. some of the other rivals (Wally, May, Bianca) seemed forgettable though. I really disliked Cheren too, because he seemed like a lamer, more robotic version of Gary. if the rivals are going to be antagonistic, they should at least do it right.  



Naruto said:


> While we're ripping into pokemon, how about this bullshit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



please read this, GF.

the C-Gear was a really pointless feature outside of RNGing for people who didn't do the local wireless thing, and having to wait for it to start up every game got annoying (but maybe I'm just impatient). in any case, I think maneuvering around menus and the overworld could be made way more convenient with the second screen.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 26, 2013)

I agree 100% with Naruto, bottom screen should be the map by default with a tap-to-fly option.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 26, 2013)

I don't like the map idea honestly.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 26, 2013)

Well they've confirmed that you can choose between a series of bottom screen features. Maybe the map is one of them.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 26, 2013)

The Poketch in Platinum was a nice bottom screen


----------



## lacey (Sep 26, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> The rivals have been a small pet peeve of mine after Gen III. I really miss the antagonistic rival, and to this day I still think Silver and Blue were the best ones in the series.



Between those two, Silver hands down. 

I honestly do like the friendly rivals, but it was nice to see a rival who started out as a complete douchebag, only to actually start to develop and change his ways a little - while still maintaining some of his douchebaginess.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 26, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Interesting piece of tech for its time, it was always a shame to me that we didn't get it.



What can I do with it though?


----------



## lacey (Sep 26, 2013)

Naruto said:


> The best thing about Gary was the music














Unf.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 26, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Unf.



Almost 












Why can't their writing be as good as their remixes


----------



## Platinum (Sep 26, 2013)

Best boss music is still Cynthia's battle theme.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 26, 2013)

I can't remember if this was confirmed but could we pick our character's clothing in the beginning of the game?


----------



## Breadman (Sep 26, 2013)

Is there an emulator for the 3DS yet? Honestly, I love X and Y right now, and i really want to play this game, but to be honest, I'm not spending 100-200 dollars on a new system that I'll only be using for one game.......

I've played all the gens up until this one, and i wanna keep that up, but it's just not worth it for me to buy a completely new system only to use it for one game.


----------



## lacey (Sep 26, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Almost
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's one thing hearing it while there's dialogue in the background, but on its own, that's hot as fuck. 

It's not a rival theme though, so it doesn't count.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 26, 2013)

Khris said:


> What can I do with it though?



Well, the prime feature in Crystal was it enabled you to unlock the Celebi event, but other than that it was more like a precursor to Friend Codes and Nintendo Wifi, you would dial the number of a friend that has their game hooked up to the adapter, and you two could trade and battle from long distances.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 26, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Well, the prime feature in Crystal was it enabled you to unlock the Celebi event, but other than that it was more like a precursor to Friend Codes and Nintendo Wifi, you would dial the number of a friend that has their game hooked up to the adapter, and you two could trade and battle from long distances.



Holy shit that was fucking convenient back then


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 26, 2013)

Heard rumors of Mega Raichu... Sounds so badass.

Also... Fairy Togekiss... Want so much... But then I'd have Azumarill and Togekiss as fairies...

Dammit I want confirmations!!!!



Hydro Spiral said:


> [youtube]qeVqnFjxRHA[/youtube]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]KBlBWznWq44[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Did I spy rail grinding??





"I dreamed of Pokemon battles in 3D"

Hmmm....

[YOUTUBE]oRfTvQOi_P0[/YOUTUBE]






Khris said:


> Of course there aren't. Bug catchers will have to do with this fucker FFS.
> 
> 
> 
> Who the hell wants that in their party?





No. I like Butterfree thank you very much.





Seto Kaiba said:


> Interesting piece of tech for its time, it was always a shame to me that we didn't get it.





Kids in the western world didn't own cell phones like they do nowadays.


----------



## Saru (Sep 26, 2013)

Furosuto said:


> Is there an emulator for the 3DS yet? Honestly, I love X and Y right now, and i really want to play this game, but to be honest, I'm not spending 100-200 dollars on a new system that I'll only be using for one game.......
> 
> I've played all the gens up until this one, and i wanna keep that up, but it's just not worth it for me to buy a completely new system only to use it for one game.



I hear you. and I don't like to be the bearer of bad news, but 3DS Emulation probably won't happen anytime soon...


----------



## lacey (Sep 27, 2013)

As I recall, wasn't there something about the 3DS that made it difficult to emulate for a computer?


----------



## Blunt (Sep 27, 2013)

The security on it is nuts, apparently.


----------



## Aeternus (Sep 27, 2013)

Furosuto said:


> Is there an emulator for the 3DS yet? Honestly, I love X and Y right now, and i really want to play this game, but to be honest, I'm not spending 100-200 dollars on a new system that I'll only be using for one game.......
> 
> I've played all the gens up until this one, and i wanna keep that up, but it's just not worth it for me to buy a completely new system only to use it for one game.



I so feel you man. Been thinking the exact same thing for a while now and I don't know what to do.


----------



## Saru (Sep 27, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> As I recall, wasn't there something about the 3DS that made it difficult to emulate for a computer?



yes, but what that "something" is, I really don't know. I'm not that ambitious (and I don't know how to hak). 



blunt said:


> The security on it is nuts, apparently.



 so they say.


----------



## Aeternus (Sep 27, 2013)

Well, hopefully one day someone will make one. Just hope that day is near...


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 27, 2013)

or ya'll could stop being filthy deadbeat hippies and help the economy by buying one.


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 27, 2013)

Can someone explain what makes Azumarill so good?


----------



## Aeternus (Sep 27, 2013)

I would do that if there were any other games I would be interested in playing there (and might do it, just not sure yet). Just don't think it worths it for just one game.



> Can someone explain what makes Azumarill so good?


Wouldn't mind knowing that too.


----------



## lacey (Sep 27, 2013)

blunt said:


> The security on it is nuts, apparently.



I've heard that, and I could have sworn it was also something to do with the actual graphics as well. 



Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Can someone explain what makes Azumarill so good?



It's cute.
Cute Pokemon are badass by default.


----------



## Aeternus (Sep 27, 2013)

Isn't the whole dual screen thing not helping either or have they solved that?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 27, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Can someone explain what makes Azumarill so good?



Has something to do with Huge Power and decent bulk.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 27, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Can someone explain what makes Azumarill so good?



Should I explain?

Azumarill has huge HP, decent defenses, and with Huge Power its attack is doubled.

What I did for Gen 4 was run this set:

Brave Nature (+Atk -Spd)
EVs in HP and Attack
Aqua Jet
Focus Punch
Substitute
Toxic (Though Ice Punch works as well)

When I had WIFI fights with friends, he TORE through some of my friend's pokemon, to the point some of my friends started using him as well.

This was the reason I wanted Focus Punch move tutors and such with B2W2 as Azumarill didn't learn the attack outside 3rd and 4th gen.


----------



## Krich2nd (Sep 27, 2013)

Every time I see those god damn commercials I die a little inside because I don't have the game yet, and I desperately need Oct. 12 to be here now. I'm not sure how much more teasing I can take...


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 27, 2013)

Krich2nd said:


> -snip-



They're teasing you whilst slowly stripping down the mystery surrounding the game.

A strip-tease.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 27, 2013)

Those X/Y trailers make me so freakin' Pok?wet.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 27, 2013)

Talking about Emulating X, and Y.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 27, 2013)

Only a little over two weeks away now.

Getting closer all the time.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 27, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> As I recall, wasn't there something about the 3DS that made it difficult to emulate for a computer?





blunt said:


> The security on it is nuts, apparently.



Most emulators only show up after hackers had a chance to map instructions, but there isn't any kernel access as of yet AFAIK. They had a hardware decapping fund raiser but to the best of my knowledge nothing came of it.

There's one flash cart that plays one game at a time (one per microsd card) but it doesn't save your progress.

I gave up waiting when Kingdom Hearts Dream Drop Distance came out. Fuck it. Good games are few and far in between anyway. It's not hard to afford one every couple of months.



Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Can someone explain what makes Azumarill so good?


----------



## Toph (Sep 27, 2013)

Charmander Mega Evolve to...... Mega Charizard!!


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 27, 2013)

So it looks like Doublade (not sure about Honedge) will learn Sacred Sword, the signature move of Unova's Musketeers. Doublade confirmed Legendary.


----------



## Nois (Sep 27, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Most emulators only show up after hackers had a chance to map instructions, but there isn't any kernel access as of yet AFAIK. They had a hardware decapping fund raiser but to the best of my knowledge nothing came of it.
> 
> There's one flash cart that plays one game at a time (one per microsd card) but it doesn't save your progress.
> 
> I gave up waiting when Kingdom Hearts Dream Drop Distance came out. Fuck it. Good games are few and far in between anyway. It's not hard to afford one every couple of months.



Not to mention, from getting your hands on all the necessary instructions and the kernel, there's a long way to fully operational emulation. Hardware limitations included.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 27, 2013)

I wouldn't mind using an emulator until I can get the game for real. Emulators don't really compare to the real thing for some strange illogical reason.


----------



## lacey (Sep 27, 2013)

No they don't.

Was nice to have something to tide myself over with until HG/SS though.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 27, 2013)

I'd say a reason would be being able to save whenever. Just knowing that function is there makes a difference imo. When fighting the E4 and even Gym Leaders, I'd just save after every Pokemon and if I failed, I'd just reload and try a different approach. Even when I tell myself I should play as if on an actual DS, I cave in.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 27, 2013)

I emulated Pok?mon Black/White (not sure which one) before it came out in Europe and I think that was a big part of the reason that I didn't like Gen 5 at first; it just didn't feel like a (new) Pok?mon game.

Now I've still clocked 90+ hours on my bought Pok?mon White, but that experience was quite a setback.

X/Y's gonna be completely different


----------



## AngryBadger (Sep 27, 2013)

Just so you guys know, Pokebeach's latest rumor(ghost spider, grass boar, etc.) has yet to be unconfirmed.
Not to get confused, that guy admitted his OWN leaks on his site to be fake, and that he wasn't the one who sent Pokebeach that rumor.

ghost/bug spider can still be true


----------



## Blunt (Sep 27, 2013)

Anything not from Serebii is completely useless.


----------



## AngryBadger (Sep 27, 2013)

I believe Serebii didn't post Pokebeach's previous rumor about the new Fairy type, Sky battles, Super training, English names for Pancham, Helioptile, Gogoat, aswell as Malamar and Meowstic.
Does that mean all of the stuff revealed so far is just one big hoax?

Serebii only posts confirmed info, not unconfirmed rumors.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 27, 2013)

blunt said:


> Anything not from Serebii is completely useless.



The rumours from Pokebeach being true says otherwise.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 27, 2013)

Pokebeach only got that shit half right^


----------



## AngryBadger (Sep 27, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Pokebeach only got that shit half right^



What, like misspelled names(they called Pancham 'Panchum' and Malamar 'Malimar') and mistaking Poison being immune to Fairy instead of Pyschic? There were a few misshaps, but those are nothing compared to how valid their leaks have been so far.


----------



## ElementX (Sep 27, 2013)

Naw, just about everything in that Pokebeach leak was true and I'm willing to bet the latest leaks are true as well. I mean we're only a couple weeks from release, its a lot more likely someone copped the game by now.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 27, 2013)

The new one is wrong too^


----------



## AngryBadger (Sep 27, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> The new one is wrong too^



Then when was it debunked as fake? The only rumors debunked were the ones from that pokemonxyreview website, and the guy even admitted that HE wasn't the one who sent Pokebeach those previous rumors


----------



## Scizor (Sep 27, 2013)

Don't fight about potentially true/false rumors; that's exactly what they want us to do 

We're so close to the release date, so let's celebrate our ignorance as it will make the adventure even more awesome.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 27, 2013)

2 weeks until release


----------



## Scizor (Sep 27, 2013)

blunt said:


> 2 weeks until release





Hyyyyype


----------



## Eternity (Sep 27, 2013)

OMGICANTWAITITSSOSOONOMG!


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 27, 2013)

As with every new generation, I'll top of Gen 5 in these final moments by finishing up all side quests, battle challenges and etc 

I hope we can send items to 6th Gen


----------



## Eternity (Sep 27, 2013)

I hope!


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Sep 27, 2013)

So it seems someone has the game.

Okay so the Chespin info etc is fake so i will delete it.The pictures are real and were leaked by a girl in Italy.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 27, 2013)

Octillery, Manetric, and Lopunny mega forms? 

Jynx, Raichu, Golduck and Mienshao Megas sound cool though.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 27, 2013)

Well so long GTs


----------



## Saru (Sep 27, 2013)

Chrysanthemum said:


> So it seems someone has the game.
> 
> Okay so the Chespin info etc is fake so i will delete it.The pictures are real and were leaked by a girl in Italy.



what in the world?

not sure how to feel. it still sounds promising.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 27, 2013)

Two weeks early? This a first?


----------



## Cobalt (Sep 27, 2013)




----------



## Big Mom (Sep 27, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-aS3yhRqllU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cobalt (Sep 27, 2013)

That was the new youngster design I posted..hold on tight everyone we are almost there.


----------



## Nois (Sep 27, 2013)

blunt said:


> 2 weeks until release


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 27, 2013)

> Review copies of Pok?mon X & Y have been confirmed as now being in the wild.





> The embargo on reviews is apparently October 4th, however apparently *a lot of information will remain embargoed until release day.*





> Reportedly, *reviewers will *NOT* be allowed to talk about the final evolved forms of the new starter Pok?mon until after game release.*




NO SPOILERS BRAH


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 27, 2013)

Going to pre-order the games and gonna buy the 3DS with it tomorrow.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 27, 2013)

Hey guys will pokemon do 20 million World Wide Week One?


----------



## ElementX (Sep 27, 2013)

These games are going to sell like never before. It already broke the pre-order record.


Inb4 his Bunnelby is in the top five percent of all Bunnelby.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 27, 2013)

Do you think Pokemon can do 20 million week one worldwide or will Nintendo undership like always?


----------



## lacey (Sep 27, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Came in the mail while I was out. Will have better pictures tomorrow hopefully.

It's so sleek and sexy. I love it.


----------



## Aeternus (Sep 28, 2013)

Looks good.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 28, 2013)

And glossy and attracts finger prints^


I NEED MY MATTE FINISH< GIVE ME A GREEN ONE WITH RAYQUAZA ON IT!


----------



## Aeternus (Sep 28, 2013)

> Reportedly, reviewers will *NOT* be allowed to talk about the final evolved forms of the new starter Pok?mon until after game release.



Ohh come on...


----------



## lacey (Sep 28, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> And glossy and attracts finger prints^
> 
> 
> I NEED MY MATTE FINISH< GIVE ME A GREEN ONE WITH RAYQUAZA ON IT!



Any system will get fingerprints on it. My DS Lite has them, along with a crap ton of nicks and scratches. I'm willing to bet any regular 3DS would have the same thing happen after usage. This is my first one though, I'm so damn glad I preordered it. Was well worth it. Now I just need games to play on it haha. 

I still want an original!Mewtwo version. Also, the Eevee version that was sold in Japan. But this is a very nice compromise.


----------



## Aeternus (Sep 28, 2013)

I was at the store the other day and they were selling the Pikachu version. I almost bought it lol They probably still have it


----------



## Blunt (Sep 28, 2013)

If reviewers aren't allowed to talk about the final evos until release day, I doubt we're getting them beforehand.


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 28, 2013)

I'm going to pre order everything this weekend.


Also, it is SO weird not knowing the entire pokedex before getting the game.


----------



## lacey (Sep 28, 2013)

Dark Matter said:


> I was at the store the other day and they were selling the Pikachu version. I almost bought it lol They probably still have it



I was going to get the Pikachu one when it was first announced, but I never did. Never saw it at my Gamestop either when I was there about a month later. 

I'm glad I waited though, this version is definitely the best.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 28, 2013)

Dark Matter said:


> I was at the store the other day and they were selling the Pikachu version. I almost bought it lol They probably still have it



Grab it, wait until the holidays and then sell it for $400+ easy.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 28, 2013)

shit I wanna get the x/y 3ds but it's about sgd 380


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 28, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]wUrZNG7v5nA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 28, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So fucking jelly man.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 28, 2013)

I'm loving the added mystery by silencing reviewers.

Can't wait to see Fennekin's third evo for the first time on my own 3DS XL's screen.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 28, 2013)

I...I finally did it.

I have all 649 pokemon. Just caught Uxie, it was my last one.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 28, 2013)

Naruto said:


> I...I finally did it.
> 
> I have all 649 pokemon. Just caught Uxie, it was my last one.



 Great stuff.

I completed the Pok?dex on Soul Silver. I plan to complete the pok?dex on X/Y too (so I'll have to collect all Pok?mon from gen 5 too).


----------



## Naruto (Sep 28, 2013)

I hope we can transfer items over to X/Y. I'm almost scared of loading them all with stuff since it's going to take forever, particularly if they DON'T allow held items to be carried over because then I'll have to remove them all one by one xD


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 28, 2013)

Naruto said:


> I hope we can transfer items over to X/Y. I'm almost scared of loading them all with stuff since it's going to take forever, particularly if they DON'T allow held items to be carried over because then I'll have to remove them all one by one xD


Doubt that. If they don't allow items it'll probably work like the BW Transfer system where it just puts the items back in your bag.


----------



## Saru (Sep 28, 2013)

Naruto said:


> I...I finally did it.
> 
> I have all 649 pokemon. Just caught Uxie, it was my last one.



 

congratulations. that's incredible... I have tried multiple times in past generations and failed.



♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
it looks so clean and... new.


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 28, 2013)

rumored Qualladin evo


:sanji someone went on diet.

also,a rumored name is Jaegernaut or something like that


----------



## Eternity (Sep 28, 2013)

If they actually manage to stop the reviewers from revealing the spreading of the evos, I would be surprised.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 28, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> rumored Qualladin evo
> 
> 
> :sanji someone went on diet.
> ...


I wouldn't mind this.


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 28, 2013)

I wish I could play the game. Gonna be a long time before I can get a 3DS.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 28, 2013)

^ Know that feel. You can come in my corner and cry with me, if you want.


----------



## Sunrider (Sep 28, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> [youtube]wUrZNG7v5nA[/youtube]


That shit was hot. 

JWittz surprised me.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 28, 2013)

Naruto said:


> I...I finally did it.
> 
> I have all 649 pokemon. Just caught Uxie, it was my last one.



The only time I tried was with Red and Blue ROM. I never really had people to trade with...

In HG/SS I attempted it through the Global Trade Station but I was discouraged by the sheer amount of new (and ludicrous hacked) pokemon. 


Now with pokebank... perhaps I'll do it.


----------



## Nois (Sep 28, 2013)

The nly way I'm ever getting, or even trying to get, all the Pokemon is with you guys here.

I don't trust 'em world


----------



## Blunt (Sep 28, 2013)

Eternity said:


> If they actually manage to stop the reviewers from revealing the spreading of the evos, I would be surprised.


Reviewers can be held accountable though. Nintendo knows exactly who they sent copies to for review and I don't imagine there's a whole lot of them. Leaking that kind of info goes against every journalistic principle in the book - they'd probably get sued and they would lose pretty much all trust they'd built with their source (Nintendo/Game Freak in this case) and in turn all other sources. It is literally the worst thing that can happen to a news outlet. 

Well probably still get news, but I highly doubt it will originate from reviewers. More likely the same leakers as in the past or people who get their copies of the game early.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 28, 2013)

blunt said:


> Reviewers can be held accountable though. Nintendo knows exactly who they sent copies to for review and I don't imagine there's a whole lot of them. Leaking that kind of info goes against every journalistic principle in the book - they'd probably get sued and they would lose pretty much all trust they'd built with their source (Nintendo/Game Freak in this case) and in turn all other sources. It is literally the worst thing that can happen to a news outlet.
> 
> Well probably still get news, but I highly doubt it will originate from reviewers. More likely the same leakers as in the past or people who get their copies of the game early.



Yep: ethics and the retaliation risk will most likely stop the reviewers.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 28, 2013)

The EXP All/Share...

OHHH LAWD


----------



## Nois (Sep 28, 2013)

Exp All in Gen1 was a nightmare. Fortunately my faithful Alakazam was my only party member, so he shared with anyone who was piggybacking him


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 28, 2013)

There was an EXP All?!


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 28, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> There was an EXP All?!



Yeah, it was shit.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 28, 2013)

Da fuck?! 
EDIT: For some stupid ass reason the pic can't be inserted here but PokeJungle put up a pic of a supposed leaked Pok?mon on Twitter.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 28, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> That shit was hot.
> 
> JWittz surprised me.



JWittz did really good. Shofu killed the song too though.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 28, 2013)

Dat badger pokemon


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 28, 2013)

BADGER BADGER BADGER BADGER


----------



## Scizor (Sep 28, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> BADGER BADGER BADGER BADGER



MUSHROOM MUSHROOM

Edit: for those who aren't familiar with the video this is from, this must seem really random. Sorry about that.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 28, 2013)

Badger legit as fuck. 

Looks Dark/Psychic to me.


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 28, 2013)

blunt said:


> Reviewers can be held accountable though. Nintendo knows exactly who they sent copies to for review and I don't imagine there's a whole lot of them. Leaking that kind of info goes against every journalistic principle in the book - they'd probably get sued and they would lose pretty much all trust they'd built with their source (Nintendo/Game Freak in this case) and in turn all other sources. It is literally the worst thing that can happen to a news outlet.
> 
> Well probably still get news, but I highly doubt it will originate from reviewers. More likely the same leakers as in the past or people who get their copies of the game early.


Sooooo, fear Nintendo ninjas? 


TittyNipple said:


> The EXP All/Share...
> 
> OHHH LAWD



In Gen 1 it was shit, in Gen 2 it was a god send.


----------



## lacey (Sep 28, 2013)

I never really cared for the Exp Share, though I used it a lot if I decided to keep the Dratini you could get in Crystal. I stopped using it though once it hit a certain level, because it was faster to just train it the "real" way.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 28, 2013)

The Exp All lets your equipped poke get 100% and the rest 50% according to jwitzz


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 28, 2013)

Not sure how it works now, don't have B/W,BW2, or HG/SS but in the original GS I loved training pokemon with the EXP share. Give it to one pokemon, battle with it, 2000+ exp then the EXP share gave 2000+ exp more. Loved it. They of course changed that in R/S/E and so on. After that the EXP was split if I recall.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 28, 2013)

I abused EXP Share in DPPt with the Stat trainers. Mainly with Riley- put a Water pokemon in front and Surf the shit out of all the Onyxes in the cave. Stayed there forever, too, since Riley heals and restores PP.


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 28, 2013)

soooo.shall i bring more rumerz? 

the Hiro guy apparently released some more stuff.namely,the starter's final evo's typings.

wanna know?


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 28, 2013)

do it.

just pre-ordered x and y and bought the red edition of the 3ds xy console.


----------



## Sanji (Sep 28, 2013)

Do eeeeeeeet.


----------



## Eternity (Sep 28, 2013)

Don't do it.


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 28, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



eh.the usual rumour of Grass/Dark,Water/Fighting,and Fire/Psychic 




put it into tags :33


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 28, 2013)

at least link it pls


----------



## Sanji (Sep 28, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Grass/Dark



Didn't know about this one.


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 28, 2013)

hope we get pics and confirmation soon


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 28, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not the ones I was hoping for. 



*Spoiler*: __ 




but it's still great how they're balancing them out.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 28, 2013)

Those are all guaranteed considering the dude that spilled that and the other earlier info was legit.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 28, 2013)

Exp all seems legit


----------



## Eternity (Sep 28, 2013)

Can't wait for the release!


----------



## Naruto (Sep 28, 2013)

You guys are awesome for keeping spoilers tagged.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 28, 2013)

Naruto said:


> You guys are awesome for keeping spoilers tagged.



Just wait until Nintendo finds out, though.

You guys are gonna be in _soooooo_ much trouble.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 28, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Just wait until Nintendo finds out, though.
> 
> You guys are gonna be in _soooooo_ much trouble.



Wha? What trouble? I haven't clicked any spoiler tags


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 28, 2013)

I've already tattled on all of you. :33

edit: Replying classic Red.

four team members for-sure:

Charizard
Nidoking
Gyarados
Exeggutor


need two others, you whores.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 28, 2013)

so any leaked pokemons yet?


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 28, 2013)

badger pokemon from pokejung

might be fake


----------



## Saru (Sep 28, 2013)

Yami, get Jolteon and Alakazam (or Scyther if you can't trade).



TittyNipple said:


> badger pokemon from pokejung
> 
> might be fake



I won't mind either way.


----------



## ElementX (Sep 28, 2013)

That badger looks awesome, and there was a badger mentioned in the previous rumor so it might be legit.

Then again they could of just faked one based on the rumor


----------



## Blunt (Sep 28, 2013)

Anyone who goes so far as to create fake Pokemon that match rumored ones just to troll deserves to die. 

Violently.

Having said that, I won't be devastated if the badger is fake. I do like it's design quite a lot, and if it is Dark/Psychic as it looks to me, that'd be a shame but there's tons of others I like already confirmed.


----------



## Saru (Sep 29, 2013)

also still hoping that Chespin won't end up Grass/Dark in all of this. I'm not going to be crushed or anything, but I'll be disappointed considering that this will be another generation in which the Grass type Starter gets a poor defensive typing. Grass/Steel has tons of potential and Chespin's knight theme would tie in nicely.

for similar reasons, I want Fennekin's final evo to be Fire/Fairy or Fire/Ghost instead of Fire/Psychic. though I doubt that will happen.

magic themed Pok?mon can end up as Ghost types in case my typing suggestion seems weird. I can think of one that did, at least.  and it is a kitsune (and there some rather eerie legends about them as I recall).

Froakie will probably be good either way really...


----------



## Aeternus (Sep 29, 2013)

Naruto said:


> I...I finally did it.
> 
> I have all 649 pokemon. Just caught Uxie, it was my last one.


Nice man. I almost caught all the Pokemon back in Gen 2 but then I lost all the games and the Gameboy Colour...



alekos23 said:


> rumored Qualladin evo
> 
> 
> :sanji someone went on diet.
> ...


It doesn't look bad actually. Could live with that if it is true.


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 29, 2013)

Saw a pokemon X/Y commercial while watching One Piece on toonami.

Legit.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 29, 2013)

So where on Pokejungle are we seeing this badger Pokemon?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 29, 2013)

^Twitter. It's getting frustrating that they won't put it up anywhere else.


----------



## Aeternus (Sep 29, 2013)

Looks ok I guess but I am waiting on the official art. If it is real that is.


----------



## Eternity (Sep 29, 2013)

Badger pokemon? Isn't Bidoof a badger pokemon?


----------



## Aeternus (Sep 29, 2013)

Apparently it is because when I googled Badger Pokemon, its name came up...


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 29, 2013)

Bidoof would be a beaver, not a badger. Different animals.


----------



## Aeternus (Sep 29, 2013)

Tell that to Google Search


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 29, 2013)

Searching "Badger Pokemon" doesn't show me Bidoof. Shows me Linoone, Typhlosion and this weirdass video of Patrat, but not Bidoof.


----------



## Aeternus (Sep 29, 2013)

It did it to me...


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 29, 2013)

Then your Google is broken.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 29, 2013)

Some of those images on Pokejungle's twitter are really awesome/interesting.


----------



## Eternity (Sep 29, 2013)

Beaver...yes.. 

It's hard to keep track of these things.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 29, 2013)

whooo got the blue pokemon x/y 3ds and preordered pokemon x.

can't waiiiiiiit


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 29, 2013)

I got the red pokemon x/y 3ds


----------



## Naruto (Sep 29, 2013)

Envy you guys. My 3DS XL is kinda fugly.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 29, 2013)

Didn't even know that there was a silver one


----------



## Naruto (Sep 29, 2013)

Khris said:


> Didn't even know that there was a silver one



When I got the XL, there were only two colors to choose from.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 29, 2013)

I like my red/black 3DS XL


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 29, 2013)

lucky 3DS having guys


----------



## Scizor (Sep 29, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> lucky 3DS having guys



I'm kind of ashamed of this, but I even have two 

Marketing>me


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 29, 2013)

More supposed leaked Pokes. 

*Spoiler*: __ 





The top one is said to be Frogadier's evolution. The other one Hawlucha is a Flying/Fighting type and the deal breaker, only 70 NEW POKEMON. BULLSHIT on that good sir. Another thing, barely anything else to do post game, except catching Mewtwo and the "Z" legendary.


----------



## Saru (Sep 29, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> More supposed leaked Pokes.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



err, Extrasensory? that's an odd one to throw in the movepool if it's true. then again, "ninja" can have a lot of different meanings (interpretations). Greninja sounds about right. can't say much in the way of design because I can't _see_ it. 

still not believing this one, though.


----------



## Alaude (Sep 29, 2013)

I don't have 3DS XL, I have three 3DS though. Bought all of them before XL was even out. I'd like to have XL but I guess I don't need it.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 29, 2013)

those pokes look amazing


----------



## Cobalt (Sep 29, 2013)

Frogadier why..

Oh well if it's real I think it will grow on me eventually.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 29, 2013)

I like the sound of a Flying/Fighting type. As if I needed yet another reason to love this Gen's pokemon.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 29, 2013)

We've been in need of one for a VERY long time.


----------



## Jimin (Sep 29, 2013)

Smogon created one themselves. It's nice GameFreak is finally making an official one. Flying/Fighting has great coverage. :>


----------



## Blunt (Sep 29, 2013)

Wasn't it confirmed a long time ago by GF that there were over 100 new pokemon?

Either way, only 70 new pokemon is almost 50% less Pokemon than they've introduced in even the generation with the least amount of new pokemon. If it is true, and I'm doubting it is, that's a big, big mistake on GF's part.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 29, 2013)

I haven't heard of any estimate of this generation. I find the only 70 new Pokemon thing unbelievable. There has never (never?) been less than 120 Pokemon per generation. And they better not make a first


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 29, 2013)

Shit guys I think they're legit.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 29, 2013)

GLORIOUS. YESSSS!


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 29, 2013)

Nah, it was fake. 

Livestream link for those who can't watch it on Nick


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 29, 2013)

He faked everything? I hate how photoshoppers get more and more realistic with their fake shit  well at least that 70 new Pokemon only rumor is shot down as well.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 29, 2013)

I doubt that guy was telling the truth. Those don't look fake at all, especially that overworld pic. Most likely, he's lying about faking them to get GF off his back.

I do hope it's fake though. If only so we can get more than 70 new pokemon.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 29, 2013)

I know this probably sounds like a stupid question, but why are the pictures at the top of this page reversed?


----------



## Blunt (Sep 29, 2013)

More leaks

Edit: Apparently, tumblr proved them fake yesterday


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 29, 2013)

Yeah those leaks are awesome imo.


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Sep 29, 2013)

Only gamefreak would take away Froakie's bubbles and replace it with a tongue.Most fakers would keep the bubbles  I'm thinking they are real for now


----------



## Blunt (Sep 29, 2013)

BlazingInferno, where'd you see that the guy said there'd only be 70 new pokemon? I read through the Pokebeach thread and couldn't find any mention of that.


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 29, 2013)

Introducing a new type but only having 70 pokemon?

Yeah I don't buy that.


----------



## Saru (Sep 29, 2013)

yeah, the Italian girl was apparently proved fake some time ago...

IDK about these pictures. they look fake to me. and there are going to be more than 70 new Pok?mon. lol. they've already leaked/revealed almost half that number.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 29, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> It was TittyNipple that posted the link to the guy admitting it.


I just read through again and the guy who said there'd only be 70 pokemon was not the same guy who posted the pictures. Just some random member with a low post count who hasn't posted any substantial spoilers and just says that he "heard a rumor" there'd only be 70 new pokemon. He doesn't cite a source either, in fact he mentions a Water/Flying Phoenix pokemon that only appears in a rumor that has already been proven to be fake.

So there being only 70 new pokemon is almost assuredly fake.

Which makes me happy because I like Hawlucha or whatever his name is.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 29, 2013)

In that Pokebeach thread people are speculating that the leaked pictures are actually legit, because there are no signs of them being photoshopped.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 29, 2013)

Scizor said:


> In that Pokebeach thread people are speculating that the leaked pictures are actually legit, because there are no signs of them being photoshopped.


I think the same. There's too much detail and not enough warping for it to be fake. What's more likely is that he posted the pictures not thinking they'd spread so far so quickly (fucking stupid on his part). When they did, he tried to backtrack and say they were fake to try and avoid the wrath of GF.

The guy who posted those pics also posted this info:



> Hi I wanna share some new info about XY with you, I dont know if new or anything, just be kind with me:
> 
> -aerodactyle will have a megaevo
> -exp.share can be activate to share exp with ALL Pok?mon in the team
> ...



I'm guessing the pic that he posted that looks like an upside down pair of legs is Binacle.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 29, 2013)

Aero evolution


----------



## Blunt (Sep 29, 2013)

I really hope the Exp. All option doesn't just split the standard amount of Exp six ways. That won't be very useful.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 29, 2013)

blunt said:


> I think the same. There's too much detail and not enough warping for it to be fake. What's more likely is that he posted the pictures not thinking they'd spread so far so quickly (fucking stupid on his part). When they did, he tried to backtrack and say they were fake to try and avoid the wrath of GF.
> 
> The guy who posted those pics also posted this info:
> 
> ...



Yeah, my interpretation's the same.

Lots of Pok?mon to catch/trade/train is awesome of course


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 29, 2013)

I just want more evolutions for old pokemon.


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 29, 2013)

That barnacle pokemon has such a creepy face


----------



## Blunt (Sep 29, 2013)

I can't even find it's face.


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 29, 2013)

I must have missed it, didn't know we had one.


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 29, 2013)

blunt said:


> I can't even find it's face.



It looks mad as heck man  It's like a psychotic demonic doll...


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 29, 2013)

Hope its a psychic type.

never had one on my team.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 29, 2013)

If you're talking about the barnacle pokemon, it's Water/Rock.


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 29, 2013)

Seems we're getting a lot of flying and water pokemon this gen, guess it's because of the new air battles and the return of diving.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 29, 2013)

B Rabbit said:


> Hope its a psychic type.
> 
> never had one on my team.


Wait a minute. You've never had a psychic type on your team?


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 29, 2013)

where are the pictures for those leaks?


----------



## Blunt (Sep 29, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> where are the pictures for those leaks?





BlazingInferno said:


> Shit guys I think they're legit.





BlazingInferno said:


> More supposed leaked Pokes.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


**


----------



## Scizor (Sep 29, 2013)

Someone on that Pokebeach forum pointed out that Hawlucha might be fake because in the images he's shown with inconsistent feather amounts and an inconsistent chest pattern.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 29, 2013)

Glad the 70 Pokemon rumor was untrue


----------



## Naruto (Sep 29, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Someone on that Pokebeach forum pointed out that Hawlucha might be fake because in the images he's shown with inconsistent feather amounts and an inconsistent chest pattern.





Jelly?


----------



## Scizor (Sep 29, 2013)

Naruto said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great stuff.

But I've got a nice Scizor of my own, so I'm not jelly: just proud.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 29, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> That barnacle pokemon has such a creepy face



we had a sea lily, it was only a matter of time.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 29, 2013)

Never used Cradily. Armaldo is where it's at.


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 29, 2013)

@blunt

nope never had a psychic type. Never found someone to trade a Kadabra, and Metagross comes too late in the game.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 29, 2013)

B Rabbit said:


> @blunt
> 
> nope never had a psychic type. Never found someone to trade a Kadabra, and Metagross comes too late in the game.


Espeon, Gardevoir, Exeggutor, Starmie, Mew, Mewtwo, Latias, Latios, Celebi, Jirachi, Jynx, Slowking, Victini, Xatu, Lugia, Reuniclus, Gothitelle?

If you've never used an Espeon or Starmie, you're missing out. And Ralts is almost always the first Pokemon I catch whenever I play a Gen III game.


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 29, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> we had a sea lily, it was only a matter of time.



Some consider Shuckle to be a barnacle but I don't think he's exactly that... I'm a big fan of barnacles so I was hoping for a proper one in pokemon but not this creepy


----------



## Blunt (Sep 29, 2013)

Gaiz, I just thought of something. 

What if they have Audino in the swarms this gen? 5x Audino Exp 

Throw a Lucky Egg in there too


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 29, 2013)

Well they did say they wanted to make things faster this gen so I guess gaining exp should be easier in a way.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 29, 2013)

I also look forward to seeing what Metero Mash, Earth Power, and Hurrican look like this gen. They did an awesome job with Draco Meteor.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 29, 2013)

blunt said:


> Gaiz, I just thought of something.
> 
> What if they have Audino in the swarms this gen? 5x Audino Exp
> 
> Throw a Lucky Egg in there too



Might as well call that place hyperbolic time chamber


----------



## Saru (Sep 29, 2013)

@blunt: I'm excited for those as well as the Legends' sig. moves (Doom Desire, Spacial Rend and Judgement especially).



B Rabbit said:


> @blunt
> 
> nope never had a psychic type. Never found someone to trade a Kadabra, and Metagross comes too late in the game.



hmm, Solosis comes pretty early on in BW and evolves into a pretty beastly Poke. IDK if you played that game though.

then again, a lot of people hate the little humonculus.


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 29, 2013)

I never use legendaries, but I lied I totally forgot I use Gardevior in my emerald.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 29, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> I'm a big fan of barnacles so I was hoping for a proper one in pokemon but not this creepy


----------



## Scizor (Sep 29, 2013)

blunt said:


> Gaiz, I just thought of something.
> 
> What if they have Audino in the swarms this gen? 5x Audino Exp
> 
> Throw a Lucky Egg in there too



That + traded Pok? = going from level 20 to level 45 (give or take a few levels).

=0


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 29, 2013)

Shizz man hopefully I actually have patience to train now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 29, 2013)

One sexy looking fuck


----------



## Naruto (Sep 29, 2013)

Does anyone know if X & Y will have 6v6 set level online battles? And not just with registered friends.

Seems silly having to turn to pokemon showdown for online play.


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 29, 2013)

JUST PRE ORDERED POKEMON X AND Y!!!!


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 29, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Seems silly having to turn to pokemon showdown for online play.



That's some shonky business right there. /faux Australian accent

also, Physical Attacker Venusaur. One attack is going to be Earthquake four shore. 

next: Frenzy Plant or Seed Bomb? and should Synthesis be one?

and my GBC now has this annoying habit of erasing game data overnight, so. 

edit: and what should my Adamant Snorlax's attack set be? It knows Selfdestruct, so should I keep that as it's STAB move as a last resort, or should there be another STAB attack along with it?


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 29, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> also, Physical Attacker Venusaur. One attack is going to be Earthquake four shore.
> 
> next: Frenzy Plant or Seed Bomb? and should Synthesis be one?
> 
> edit: and what should my Adamant Snorlax's attack set be? It knows Selfdestruct, so should I keep that as it's STAB move as a last resort, or should there be another STAB attack along with it?



Venusaur: Earthquake, Seed Bomb/Power Whip, Swords Dance, Sleep Powder.

Snorlax: Return, Earthquake, Fire Punch, Curse.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 29, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Venusaur: Earthquake, Seed Bomb/*Power Whip*, Swords Dance, Sleep Powder.
> 
> Snorlax: Return, Earthquake, Fire Punch, *Curse*.



no, no. They're both already here. 

I swear to god, though, if this is off of Smogon, I'm going to punch you. 

edit: *punches once for Venusaur*


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 29, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> no, no. They're both already here.
> 
> I swear to god, though, if this is off of Smogon, I'm going to punch you.



Why? Smogon has some of the best/most effective sets for Pokemon. If you wanna be creative, go ahead. I'm just giving you recommendations.

If you're going for a sun team, here's mine.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ninetales (M) @ Leftovers
Trait: Drought
EVs: 252 HP / 92 SDef / 164 Spd
Timid Nature (+Spd, -Atk)
- Flamethrower
- Will-O-Wisp
- Substitute
- Hypnosis

Venusaur (M) @ Life Orb
Trait: Chlorophyll
EVs: 4 HP / 252 Atk / 252 Spd
Adamant Nature (+Atk, -SAtk)
- Swords Dance
- Seed Bomb
- Earthquake
- Sleep Powder

Tangrowth (M) @ Life Orb
Trait: Chlorophyll
EVs: 252 Atk / 4 SAtk / 252 Spd
Naughty Nature (+Atk, -SDef)
- Hidden Power [Fire]
- Earthquake
- Power Whip
- Growth

Heatran (M) @ Air Balloon
Trait: Flash Fire
EVs: 252 HP / 4 Def / 252 SDef
Calm Nature (+SDef, -Atk)
- Protect
- Fire Blast
- Hidden Power [Ice]
- Roar

Blaziken (M) @ Life Orb
Trait: Speed Boost
EVs: 80 Atk / 200 SAtk / 228 Spd
Rash Nature (+SAtk, -SDef)
- Fire Blast
- Hi Jump Kick
- Hidden Power [Ice]
- Protect

Forretress (M) @ Leftovers
Trait: Sturdy
EVs: 252 HP / 176 Def / 80 SDef
Relaxed Nature (+Def, -Spd)
- Rapid Spin
- Spikes
- Stealth Rock
- Gyro Ball


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 29, 2013)

I don't do the competitive thing. Too much work, not enough fun.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 29, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Frenzy Plant or Seed Bomb? and should Synthesis be one?



Synthesis is crazy useful, so keep that on hand. I don't know why you'd bother with Frenzy Plant over Seed Bomb, though. It's 80 power every turn vs 150 power every _other_ turn. My suggestion, however, is to go with Power Whip instead. 120 power, 85% accuracy, no secondary effect. Requires breeding, though.

Earthquake, Synthesis, Power Whip, Double Edge is the moveset I'd suggest. You hammer enemies weak or neutral to Grass or Ground with Power Whip and Earthquake respectively, then use Double Edge if they're resisted. Synthesis keeps Venusaur alive for longer, too, which is always handy.



> and what should my Adamant Snorlax's attack set be? It knows Selfdestruct, so should I keep that as it's STAB move as a last resort, or should there be another STAB attack along with it?



Snorlax... Hmm... Heavy Slam, Body Slam, Rest, Sleep Talk. You have a pretty decent STAB in Body Slam, a very nice alternative in Heavy Slam for when Normal-type damage won't hit or will be resisted, plus you have Rest and Sleep Talk to shrug off damage done to Snorlax and continue attacking.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 29, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> I don't do the competitive thing. Too much work, not enough fun.


Neither do I, but I still use competitive-based move sets on my teams. Almost all the ones on smogon are fantastic for in-game use.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 29, 2013)

Velocity said:


> Earthquake, Synthesis, Power Whip, Double Edge is the moveset I'd suggest. You hammer enemies weak or neutral to Grass or Ground with Power Whip and Earthquake respectively, then use Double Edge if they're resisted. Synthesis keeps Venusaur alive for longer, too, which is always handy.



I already have a Double-Edge Venusaur, but with Leech Seed while holding Leftovers/Black Sludge. Petal Dance and Sludge Bomb. 

The only thing that irks me about Venusaur is that it can't learn Gunk Shot. 




> Snorlax... Hmm... Heavy Slam, Body Slam, Rest, Sleep Talk. You have a pretty decent STAB in Body Slam, a very nice alternative in Heavy Slam for when Normal-type damage won't hit or will be resisted, plus you have Rest and Sleep Talk to shrug off damage done to Snorlax and continue attacking.



b..but this one knows Selfdestruct..

edit: anyways, this is the team in question:

Togekiss, Gardevoir, Snorlax, Ninetales (Drought, got it off someone in Japan. ), Venusaur and Gastrodon.

also, I have a Male Shellder that knows Rock Blast. 

Unfortunately, it does not have the Skill Link ability. 

Does anyone want it, though?


----------



## lacey (Sep 29, 2013)

> XY has a LOT of Pok?mon everywhere, usually there were like 4-5 Pok?mon in each area, here there are *10 at least from all gens* -not like bw really- so a lot of Pok?mon to catch trade train etc and the world is really big and full of stuffs



If there is only one rumour that is to be true, it damn well better be this.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 29, 2013)

> also, I have a Male Shellder that knows Rock Blast.
> 
> Unfortunately, it does not have the Skill Link ability.
> 
> Does anyone want it, though?



or should i be an ass-wad and try to pawn it off on somebody for a Corsola?


----------



## Blunt (Sep 29, 2013)

Why do you want a Corsola...?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 29, 2013)

Data, durr. 

That, and I'm training at least one of everything.

Except Legendaries.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 29, 2013)

That sounds terrible.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 29, 2013)

blunt said:


> That sounds terrible.



550.

so...no, not really.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 29, 2013)

Shellder is useless without Skill Link, throw it away.


----------



## Cobalt (Sep 29, 2013)

He..kind of looks cool


----------



## lacey (Sep 29, 2013)

Really hope that design is legit now.


----------



## Cobalt (Sep 29, 2013)

Someone brought up an interesting point


If this is the case..I'll gladly take it. The design is sleek and elegant just what I wanted.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 29, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Shellder is useless without Skill Link, throw it away.



Nnnnnnnnnnhrrrrmmmmmmmmmnnnnnnnnnnggggggggggrrrrr no.


----------



## Sanji (Sep 29, 2013)

This kicks all kinds of ass.


----------



## lacey (Sep 29, 2013)

> Pok?mon Smash - XY Exhibition Match
> 
> During the final episode of Pok?mon Smash, it was finally fully showcased how Mega Evolutions work in battle, answering a question that has been in place in some parts of the fandom since the revelation. It proved that you can have a Mega Evolution in combat if your opponent also has one, with this footage being the first showcase of two Mega Evolutions being seen in battle, as seen in this battle where Mega Ampharos was used against Mega Blaziken confirming that it is one per trainer in battle, not one overall per battle.



So I guess they can't be used willy nilly.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 29, 2013)

I don't like that.


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Sep 29, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> He..kind of looks cool


looks pretty awesome imo.I hope it turns out to be real


----------



## Saru (Sep 29, 2013)

about Kalos having multiple Pok?mon from different regions...

I strongly feel like this is the case based on the implementation of Mega Evolutions and the supposed giving away of the Kanto Starters in addition to the Torchic dist. in any event, I hope that this game will have plenty of past generation Pok?mon during pre-National Dex play. 

if there really are tons of foreign region Pok?mon I will be so happy... you guys don't even know...


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 29, 2013)

Serene Grace AncientPower Togekiss!

Serene Grace AncientPower Togekiss EVERYWHERE!!!!1!121OMGWTFLOL1!!!@572#%#$^&$&59#$^@!!!!


----------



## ElementX (Sep 29, 2013)

Yeah I'm 99% sure those leaks were real. The hawk luchador was released from two different sources. Dude that said he photoshopped probably was backpedaling after Game Freak threatened to kill his family.


----------



## Saru (Sep 30, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> So I guess they can't be used willy nilly.



that's probably a good thing  



ElementX said:


> Yeah I'm 99% sure those leaks were real. The hawk luchador was released from two different sources. Dude that said he photoshopped probably was backpedaling after Game Freak threatened to kill his family.





I won't mind Greninja being real at all


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 30, 2013)

It's nice to know that we'll have a sense of variety, but I think I'll still stick with a 6th Gen Team. For the sake of freshness.

With some exception.

Like Eevee -> Sylveon.

Or Riolu for Mega Lucario.


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 30, 2013)

NOOOOOO

I started a new game in pokemon white and I beat the first gym without saving. I go to save and it says that I first have to delete my other saved file before I can save.

So now I have to shut the game off, which will delete my data, to delete my other saved game. FML


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 30, 2013)

CaveLemon said:


> This kicks all kinds of ass.



This means fennekinn evo is fire fighting 0-0


----------



## Sunrider (Sep 30, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> It's nice to know that we'll have a sense of variety, but I think I'll still stick with a 6th Gen Team. For the sake of freshness.
> 
> With some exception.
> 
> ...


My only old-gen definites will be Mewtwo and Dragonite (if I can get my hands on him). 

Everything else will be gen 6.


----------



## Aeternus (Sep 30, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> He..kind of looks cool



Not bad. Not bad at all.


----------



## lacey (Sep 30, 2013)

Astrαl said:


> that's probably a good thing



Hell no.

I want to one-shot everything. The world needs to kneel before me.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 30, 2013)

Nothing to do post game ? Fuck that, fuck greninjsa too


----------



## Scizor (Sep 30, 2013)

I liked Greninja a lot since I first saw it.

But everyone was so negative about it and I was shy.

Also, about the rumor that the D-pad is for walking and that the circle-pad is for rollerblading: I highly doubt that will be the case, because that would underminde the whole system of being able to walk diagnally by making it rely on a four direction-pad.

And I can't recall the people who played the demo report anything like that (though there's a chance it could've changed from the demo to the final product, I highly doubt that).


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 30, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> He..kind of looks cool


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 30, 2013)

Honestly wouldn't mind fire fighting. They're always awesome.

Blaziken

Infernape

Emboar


----------



## Saru (Sep 30, 2013)

Greninja's tongue sure is long. oh my word.



♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Hell no.
> 
> I want to one-shot everything. The world needs to kneel before me.



it still can, just... one knee at a time.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 30, 2013)

I think it's just a neck-tentacle, not a tongue.
Either way, I like the design. Hope it's legit.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 30, 2013)

Why would a mage have a fighting type?

Grass/Steel, Water/Dark, Fire/Psychic makes the most sense for the obvious Knight, Rogue, Mage theme going on.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 30, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Nothing to do post game ?



What do you mean?

*@Everyone:*

Greninja is fake.




*Spoiler*: _screenshot juxtaposition_ 










Someone just blurred and stretched it.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 30, 2013)

Those are both fake, just the original screenshot is the only image


----------



## ElementX (Sep 30, 2013)

When was that artwork released? Was it months ago or like a week ago? Is there any hard evidence or is GF sending spies into forums trying to cover up leaks?

At this point I trust NOTHING.

Edit: ^Oh and yeah, that's not the original image.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 30, 2013)

Naruto said:


> *@Everyone:*
> 
> Greninja is fake.


That's not the "official" art from the leak. It's a fanart based on the only image we have, it even has an artist's signature by its foot.  is the Greninja image while the screenshot you used seemed to be someone trying to fake prove Greninja.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 30, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> That's not the "official" art from the leak. It's a fanart based on the only image we have, it even has an artist's signature by its foot.



I was under the impression the fanart predated the leaks.



Gaiash said:


> is the Greninja image while the screenshot you used seemed to be someone trying to fake prove Greninja.



Yeah, I've seen it.


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 30, 2013)

we need this


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 30, 2013)

The feet look so much fucking better


----------



## Blunt (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## alekos23 (Sep 30, 2013)

lol.so true


----------



## Wonder Mike (Sep 30, 2013)

Greninja looks stunning. My starter for sure.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 30, 2013)

Froakie gettin all the love. No Fennekin final evo leaks.


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 30, 2013)

they're too busy fapping to it


----------



## Eternity (Sep 30, 2013)

Going for Froakie on one game and Fennekin on the other. 

And then ill trade one over to X and restart Y and get the grass starter as well.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 30, 2013)

Eternity said:


> Going for Froakie on one game and Fennekin on the other.
> 
> And then ill trade one over to X and restart Y and get the grass starter as well.



His name is Chespin.


----------



## Eternity (Sep 30, 2013)

Yes. Yes it is.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Sep 30, 2013)

I got no love for the other starters. 

Well, maybe Fennekin cause he ends up being psychic.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 30, 2013)

Why are people still drooling over Greninja's leak? it's confirmed fake.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 30, 2013)

Khris said:


> Why are people still drooling over Greninja's leak? it's confirmed fake.


That "confirmation" is even sketchier than the actual leak.

Besides, the sketch that was supposedly super-imposed onto the background to create the fake screenshot (which never appeared before the "confirmation" that it was fake) was created 17 hours ago according to it's page on Imgur. That's after the Greninja leak.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 30, 2013)

Poor Fennekin. Yami is going to molest her.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 30, 2013)

I like the design, I just don't want to be disappointed.


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 30, 2013)

Did they prove that nightmarish barnacle to be fake already?


----------



## Velocity (Sep 30, 2013)

blunt said:


> Froakie gettin all the love. No Fennekin final evo leaks.



Who cares about Froakie or Fennekin? I want to see Chespin's final evolution.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 30, 2013)

Khris said:


> Why are people still drooling over Greninja's leak? it's confirmed fake.



I kinda wish it wasn't fake. He looks pimp.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 30, 2013)

Aww who needs leaks at this point 

We got 11 days ffs


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 30, 2013)

Hopefully Greninja is real.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 30, 2013)

Hopefully not


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm just real confused about these leaks whether they are truly real or truly fake. They look so real and don't look like anything someone can photoshop (the barnacle looks fake to me  ). If they truly are photoshopped, then the friend that made these has some motherfucking skills.


----------



## Crimson Cloak (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm still gonna go with that these are fake until proven otherwise.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 30, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Hopefully not



Why not?

Even if Greninja isn't real, chances are Froakie's final evo is going to look somewhat like it anyway if the ninja theme stays true.


----------



## lacey (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm just going to believe it's all fake until proven otherwise. Would be nice if it was legit though.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 30, 2013)

When pictures as seemingly authentic as these are released, especially when there are copies of the game out there, I'm inclined to believe they're real until proven otherwise. I've yet to be convinced that Greninja and Hawlucha are fake.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 30, 2013)

Khris said:


> Why are people still drooling over Greninja's leak? it's confirmed fake.


There isn't really confirmation on either side. Both have strong arguments and it's hard to be sure which is right. I guess I'll see whenever I see the real thing.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 30, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Poor Fennekin. Yami is going to molest her.



Wuh?! 

I would never do something that abhorrent to my fluffy li'l Fennekin.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 30, 2013)

What's this barnacle Pokemon you guys keep talking about?


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 30, 2013)

Khris said:


> What's this barnacle Pokemon you guys keep talking about?


----------



## Cobalt (Sep 30, 2013)

Froakie in X 
Chespin in Y.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 30, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Wuh?!
> 
> I would never do something that abhorrent to my fluffy li'l Fennekin.



Mang I see people hating on Porygon. Called it the lamest gen 1 poke. I'm like...


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 30, 2013)

Running a Normal-team through the Super Double Train.


----------



## Cobalt (Sep 30, 2013)

Braixen pls


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 30, 2013)

looks a bit too much like that fake evo with the witch hat fur


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 30, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Mang I see people hating on Porygon. Called it the lamest gen 1 poke. I'm like...



Porygon2 is the best.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 30, 2013)

YAYYYY MY RED EDITION XY 3DS CAME!


----------



## Blunt (Sep 30, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> Braixen pls


Stopping just before the final evo.


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 30, 2013)

nice broom though.


----------



## lacey (Sep 30, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> Braixen pls



Braixen, you bitch.


----------



## Lortastic (Sep 30, 2013)

11 days till it releases!


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 30, 2013)

Everything else that comes with the greninja rumour fucking sucks


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 30, 2013)

Guys...I just got my 3DS...one question. does it play DS games?


----------



## Lortastic (Sep 30, 2013)

Superman said:


> Guys...I just got my 3DS...one question. does it play DS games?



Yes but it cannot play GBA games.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 30, 2013)

^Indeed it does

And now I kind of want one of them special edition ones 

*EDIT:* *Ninja'd


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 30, 2013)

Thank you, this is informative to me. I am thinking of getting both X and Y.


----------



## Lortastic (Sep 30, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> ^Indeed it does
> 
> And now I kind of want one of them special edition ones
> 
> *EDIT:* *Ninja'd



I'm not sure if it is the same price as a regular 3DS XL but if it is and you don't have a 3DS, go for it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 30, 2013)

Aren't those just hands coming out of a rock?


----------



## Lortastic (Sep 30, 2013)

Khris said:


> Aren't those just hands coming out of a rock?



Looks more like a sock puppet coming out of a rock than hands.


----------



## Saru (Sep 30, 2013)

Khris said:


> Aren't those just hands coming out of a rock?



I kinda hope that's fake. though it looks like it has potential if it evolves again and sprouts a third head and gets an aesthetic upgrade a la Dodrio/Hydreigon.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 30, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> I'm not sure if it is the same price as a regular 3DS XL but if it is and you don't have a 3DS, go for it.



I've already got one, I just love the special skin is all 

Although I do need to send mine for repair whenever I get enough extra money...R Trigger went out 

Hopefully this game won't need crucial trigger usage...


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Sep 30, 2013)

Khris said:


> Aren't those just hands coming out of a rock?


Nope, they're two barnacles stuck to a rock.

They appear to have faces in the brown sections.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 30, 2013)

They look like Angry Birds to me lol.


----------



## ElementX (Sep 30, 2013)

Looks interesting but there are already a ton of water/rock pokes. 

Although whoever said it was water/rock might be mistaken, the image doesn't say anything about type.


----------



## lacey (Sep 30, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> I'm not sure if it is the same price as a regular 3DS XL but if it is and you don't have a 3DS, go for it.



They're around the same price.


----------



## Krich2nd (Sep 30, 2013)

Mine cost about $215 and some cents. I regret nothing. It's beautiful, glossy, and red.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 30, 2013)

I gotta have this guy now


----------



## lacey (Sep 30, 2013)

Krich2nd said:


> Mine cost about $215 and some cents. I regret nothing. It's beautiful, glossy, and red.



Mine was about $235, but that was because I preordered it, and wanted 1-day shipping.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 30, 2013)

Pokemon 3DS doesn't look as good as my New Leaf one I think.


----------



## Saru (Sep 30, 2013)

Binacle looks like something straight out of Bikini Bottom, actually.

also, about to order blue 3DS soon.


----------



## Lortastic (Sep 30, 2013)

Is the XL really that worth it?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 30, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> Is the XL really that worth it?



Theres no reason to not have a xl.


----------



## Lortastic (Sep 30, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Theres no reason to not have a xl.



But I already have a 3DS


----------



## Fido (Oct 1, 2013)

Khris said:


> Aren't those just hands coming out of a rock?





Astrαl said:


> _*It looks like it has potential*_ if it evolves again and sprouts a third head and gets an aesthetic upgrade a la Dodrio/Hydreigon.





ElementX said:


> _*Looks interesting*_ but there are already a ton of water/rock pokes.



It's just a fucking rock with hands coming out of it, for Chrissake! And a fucking ugly rock at that. There's nothing interesting about it, and it certainly doesn't have potential. Y'all so very easily satisfied with this strange mix of half-assed neopet/digimon pok?mon we've been getting this generation (save a few exceptions, that is), bunch of fanboys.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 1, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> But I already have a 3DS


If you're satisfied with your 3DS, there's no need to upgrade. If you want a bigger screen, upgrade. Really all there is to it.


----------



## Saru (Oct 1, 2013)

Fido said:


> *It's just a fucking rock with hands coming out of it, for Chrissake! And a fucking ugly rock at that.* There's nothing interesting about it, and it certainly doesn't have potential. Y'all so very easily satisfied with this strange mix of half-assed neopet/digimon pok?mon we've been getting this generation (save a few exceptions, that is), bunch of fanboys.





I don't judge inner stages harshly

the color scheme and multiple heads concept are both intriguing; it has potential.

I mean, am I going to say that I love, say, Sheldon's design? actually, I kind of like Shelgon's quirky polygonal physiology, but I hope you get the point I'm trying to make. Pupitar, Silcoon, Lairon... the second stages are often contrary to the third stages in certain aspects of design.


----------



## lacey (Oct 1, 2013)

blunt said:


> If you're satisfied with your 3DS, there's no need to upgrade. If you want a bigger screen, upgrade. Really all there is to it.



XL has a longer battery life as well.

Still, I'd say just stick to what you have and upgrade if something happens to it.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 1, 2013)

It's finally October


----------



## Aeternus (Oct 1, 2013)

Yeah, not many days left until the games are released.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 1, 2013)

Pokejungle put more supposed Pokemon. A windchime and Fennekin's final evo. Eh...still confused. These just keep coming.


----------



## ElementX (Oct 1, 2013)

The windchime was fake, but then again it didn't really look real at all tbh.

The countdown has begun and I don't have my 3DS yet. Things ain't looking good.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 1, 2013)

Got my blood-red 3DS and pre-ordered both games. Just 11 days until release.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 1, 2013)

There'll be a Nintendo direct in about 20 minutes and there's a good chance X/Y will get attention in some way. =)


----------



## Eternity (Oct 1, 2013)

If so, ill see it on serebii later today. Too busy with studies atm.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 1, 2013)

There was no Pok?mon X/Y news, unfortunately.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 1, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> Yes but it cannot play GBA games.



 Thats cool still have a DS Light



Eternity said:


> Got my blood-red 3DS and pre-ordered both games. Just 11 days until release.



 I got me a Purple 3DS. Also anything good for pre ordering?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 1, 2013)

Scizor said:


> There was no Pok?mon X/Y news, unfortunately.



Unless it's a Pokemon Direct, I don't expect anything involving Pokemon in a regular one  well at least Sonic is back for SSB


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 1, 2013)

Think I'll get that Shiny Giratina when I go to pick up X


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 1, 2013)

Since barely even half of the Pokemon got announced, might as well take advantage of that. Thinking I should just black media out and play the game with its surprises.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 1, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Think I'll get that Shiny Giratina when I go to pick up X



The shiny Giratina event runs 'till October 11, so you might be too late for the event if you do that.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 1, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> well at least Sonic is back for SSB



WHAT

OH MY GOD YES


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 1, 2013)

Naruto your set makes me jelly


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 1, 2013)

Fido said:


> It's just a fucking rock with hands coming out of it, for Chrissake! And a fucking ugly rock at that. There's nothing interesting about it, and it certainly doesn't have potential. *Y'all so very easily satisfied with this strange mix of half-assed neopet/digimon pok?mon we've been getting this generation *(save a few exceptions, that is), bunch of fanboys.



great another genwunner nostagia ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)..


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 1, 2013)

Fuck them man.


----------



## lacey (Oct 1, 2013)

The game comes out on a Saturday. I have Saturdays off of work.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 1, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> The game comes out on a Saturday. I have Saturdays off of work.



GONNA GAME ALL DAY LONG 



Scizor said:


> The shiny Giratina event runs 'till October 11, so you might be too late for the event if you do that.



I thought it ran through the 12th too 

Might just go today then...


----------



## Blunt (Oct 1, 2013)

The Torchic distribution takes over on the 12th. ^


----------



## Naruto (Oct 1, 2013)

What are you guys talking about? Giveaways? Can I have some info on this please D:


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Oct 1, 2013)

Naruto said:


> What are you guys talking about? Giveaways? Can I have some info on this please D:


----------



## Velocity (Oct 1, 2013)

Naruto said:


> What are you guys talking about? Giveaways? Can I have some info on this please D:



It's WiFi Distribution. The Gen V games can currently pick up a shiny Giratina and, from next Saturday, it'll be a Dream World Torchic holding Blazikenite that can only be downloaded if you have X or Y.

In other words, on the 12th, get yo' ass on WiFi and download that Torchic!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 1, 2013)

Giratina isn't a Wifi event though.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 1, 2013)

October 12th..please come sooner words can't describe how much I want to use this guy and Chespin.


----------



## Saru (Oct 1, 2013)

when I think about it, transferring all our items and Pok?mon over sounds like it'll be a pain...

I hope we don't have to purchase (free) memberships and all that jazz for free month of the Pok?mon Bank thing. I never like having to cancel a "free" membership bought on a credit card.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 1, 2013)

Yeah^ getting a WiiU with 2months of free netflix on a free membership ...


----------



## Naruto (Oct 1, 2013)

Astrαl said:


> when I think about it, transferring all our items and Pok?mon over sounds like it'll be a pain...
> 
> I hope we don't have to purchase (free) memberships and all that jazz for free month of the Pok?mon Bank thing. I never like having to cancel a "free" membership bought on a credit card.



I'll be honest, at this point I will pay the fee if I have to. I have over 649 pokemon to transfer, since some are shiny duplicates or event pokemon or just pokemon I bred for a different nature, etc.

I'm not going to do this bullshit one by one. In fact I don't think you even can.

They announced the free trial period and I'm hoping it's legit, without any kind of CC requirement. But if I have to pay, fuck it, I will. This took a lot of work and a lot of time.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 1, 2013)

oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god


----------



## Velocity (Oct 1, 2013)

Nintendo having a subscription model? *snigger*

It's only $5 a year so you're probably going to have to renew manually. There are no options for automatic renewals on the 3DS and I don't see them implementing such a feature any time soon.


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Oct 1, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god


That lucky son of a bitch


----------



## Phoenix6000 (Oct 1, 2013)

^ Damn straight. Everyone is eagerly awaiting Chespin's final evo. I'm just happy he's posting the pokedex list.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 1, 2013)

lol.he's a clever guy.no actual new mons posted.so no spoilers


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 1, 2013)

lollll still a derp


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 1, 2013)

oh.Qualladin is cute you meanie


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 1, 2013)

and a derp


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 1, 2013)

derps are powerful in pokemon


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 1, 2013)

Shit. That must mean those Braixen evo pics were real, the evolution background was dark blue.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 1, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



bibarel evo   probably some other mon :sigh


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 1, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> bibarel evo   probably some other mon :sigh



yeah could be a single stage pokemon.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 1, 2013)

gonna double spoiler this 

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 










^dis a pic

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



looks like Fletchy has one more stage 






^dis is my guess.and most people who've seen the pic anyway


----------



## Blunt (Oct 1, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> yeah could be a single stage pokemon.


Stick a Pokemon from a new gen into a spot between two 'Mons already present from a previous region's Dex? I doubt that. A lot.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 1, 2013)

It appears each region's "rodents" are in the Kalos dex.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 1, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> It appears each region's "rodents" are in the Kalos dex.


 **


----------



## lacey (Oct 1, 2013)




----------



## alekos23 (Oct 1, 2013)

wonder if this covers other countries too


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 1, 2013)

eagerly waiting for dem spoilers


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 1, 2013)

sooo...

who else thinks this was done on purpose on nintendo's part?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 1, 2013)




----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 1, 2013)

NOOO WE GONNA GET SPOILERS FOR 12 FRAKKIN DAYS NOOOOOOO


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 1, 2013)

Shit I live in Toronto, where? WHERE DO THEY SELL IT?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 1, 2013)




----------



## alekos23 (Oct 1, 2013)

is that legit?


----------



## lacey (Oct 1, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> Shit I live in Toronto, where? WHERE DO THEY SELL IT?



In underground bunkers like good naughty retailers.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 1, 2013)

Yup.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 1, 2013)

MANLIEST CHARACTER AROUND


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 1, 2013)

WTF

WAT 

DAH

FUK 

WHATS HAPPENING


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 1, 2013)

_"Me on my way to steal your girl." _


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 1, 2013)

you cant ignore his girth


----------



## Sanji (Oct 1, 2013)

I need these spoilers to survive.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 1, 2013)

UGH.damned 4chan.cant stop your fakes yet?


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 1, 2013)

lol if dragonite has an megaevo the stone will be Dragonitenite


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 1, 2013)

so,lol4chan had rumours about combee male evo,middlutions(wut),and mega dragonite.

i sure buy that,eh guys?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 1, 2013)

Finally pre-ordered Pokemon Y over Amazon


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 1, 2013)

gotta catch them all


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 1, 2013)

Can I find them in tall grass?


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 1, 2013)

is there tall grass in canada?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Oct 1, 2013)

Have at it guys.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 1, 2013)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 1, 2013)

Even his avatar is looking like he's saying "lel, got Pokimanz aksss and waiee*trollface*"


----------



## P-X 12 (Oct 1, 2013)

That's...wow.

I don't know how to react to that.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 1, 2013)

Brown skin + bushy thick beard. Imma make that happen


----------



## Crimson Cloak (Oct 1, 2013)

So when do ya think the Nintendo ninjas are gonna be deployed?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 1, 2013)




----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 1, 2013)

Crimson Cloak said:


> So when do ya think the Nintendo ninjas are gonna be deployed?



Something tells me they're already on it


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 1, 2013)

They wont do shit. Technically he's not spoiling anything.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 1, 2013)

YES YES YES


----------



## Blunt (Oct 1, 2013)

"Bae(gon) caught me creepin. I still caught her doe."


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 1, 2013)

Well the leaker dude is sleeping so no pics for a couple hours. There's gotta be someone else leaking shit, I need more!!


----------



## lacey (Oct 1, 2013)

Also, because I saw the Froakie one a page or so back:


----------



## Saru (Oct 1, 2013)

this map looks cohesive yet crazy


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm crazy for leaks bro


----------



## Saru (Oct 1, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Lucario's overworld sprite is perfect.


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Oct 1, 2013)

Espurr


----------



## Abanikochan (Oct 1, 2013)

Chrysanthemum said:


> Espurr



Oh so that was the grey pokemon that was leaked in the trailer.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 1, 2013)

Finally we get a new Poke.


----------



## Saru (Oct 2, 2013)

Abanikochan said:


> Oh so that was the grey pokemon that was leaked in the trailer.



:amazed I thought that the the stances of the trailer Pok?mon and Meowstic(k?) looked similar.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 2, 2013)

There are other shades of gray, Gamefreak.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 2, 2013)

Espurr is the pre-evo of Meowstick according to the leaks from PokeBeach.


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 2, 2013)

Holy crap I need to customise my avatar to look like Hitler.


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 2, 2013)

I think this will be the first game I don't pick the grass type starter


----------



## Phoenix6000 (Oct 2, 2013)

Latest pic confirms that Exp.Share is now a key item and the effect can be turned on or off. The only way leveling gets any easier is if we get horde Audino battles.


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 2, 2013)

Phoenix6000 said:


> Latest pic confirms that Exp.Share is now a key item and the effect can be turned on or off. The only way leveling gets any easier is if we get horde Audino battles.



That is pretty cool.


----------



## Saru (Oct 2, 2013)

Phoenix6000 said:


> Latest pic confirms that Exp.Share is now a key item and the effect can be turned on or off. The only way leveling gets any easier is if we get horde Audino battles.



GF is really making progress with the availability and convenience of items each Gen (non-expendable TMs, Black City, and now this).

I should really go to bed, but I can't; Kosthedin is so distracting. [/terriblepun]


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 2, 2013)

Phoenix6000 said:


> Latest pic confirms that Exp.Share is now a key item and the effect can be turned on or off. The only way leveling gets any easier is if we get horde Audino battles.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 2, 2013)

Better than some other puns Astral.


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 2, 2013)

I wonder if they did anything to HMs?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 2, 2013)

God I hope so.


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 2, 2013)

Conflicted between getting spoiled or playing the game and actually being surprised


----------



## lacey (Oct 2, 2013)

Astrαl said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Lucario's overworld sprite is perfect.



Uugh, so perfect. I love it. 



Chrysanthemum said:


> Espurr



Wouldn't that organ be its brain?  Looks cute though.

[e] Actually wait no. Probably its own organ. If it was leaking its brain...that'd be some creepypasta level shit there.



Phoenix6000 said:


> Latest pic confirms that Exp.Share is now a key item and the effect can be turned on or off. The only way leveling gets any easier is if we get horde Audino battles.



_Yes._



Lortastic said:


> I wonder if they did anything to HMs?



I sure hope so. I want them deletable without a movie deleter.


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Oct 2, 2013)

Fletchling middle evo


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 2, 2013)

Mishudo said:


> Conflicted between getting spoiled or playing the game and actually being surprised



Real life problems 

Regarding HMs, they have always been somewhat bothersome (except for Fly and Surf).


----------



## Scizor (Oct 2, 2013)

It's happening 

I'm not going to look at spoilers for major things though, I like the suprise element. But I need some spoilers to satisfy my Pok?needs.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 2, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



looks like snorlax is back at obstacling


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 2, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> Real life problems
> 
> Regarding HMs, they have always been somewhat bothersome (except for Fly and Surf).



gen 4 over did it which make traveling in the region very anoying.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 2, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> [e] Actually wait no. Probably its own organ. If it was leaking its brain...that'd be some creepypasta level shit there.


It says it would leak power, not the organ itself.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 2, 2013)

Key item xp share? I do not endorse.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 2, 2013)

10 days


----------



## Bioness (Oct 2, 2013)

Khris said:


> Even his avatar is looking like he's saying "lel, got Pokimanz aksss and waiee*trollface*"



I'm not sure how I feel about this.

On one hand I think what he is doing is bad, on the other I will likely look at everything he posts.

I do want to punch that face of his though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 2, 2013)

The Fletchling line and Espurr  



Bioness said:


> I'm not sure how I feel about this.
> 
> On one hand I think what he is doing is bad, on the other I will likely look at everything he posts.
> 
> I do want to punch that face of his though.



I know right.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 2, 2013)

Utopia Realm said:


> Have at it guys.



Well, I'm certainly more hyped up for next weekend.


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 2, 2013)

So, uh, holy shit.



Kinda regretting ordering Y instead X.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 2, 2013)

What's that from?


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 2, 2013)

I just saw it on Reddit. Apparently its from the Origins special that aired today.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 2, 2013)

Charizard X form is badass


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 2, 2013)

MEGA CHARIZARD X


----------



## Eternity (Oct 2, 2013)

If it's true:


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 2, 2013)

If it is true, I can't wait to see Blastoise/Venusaur's alternate Mega forms.


----------



## Nois (Oct 2, 2013)

Pokemon X, here I come


----------



## Eternity (Oct 2, 2013)

I am so glad I am getting both.


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 2, 2013)

Guess it is real, after all:  this


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 2, 2013)

Bergelmir said:


> If it is true, I can't wait to see Blastoise/Venusaur's alternate Mega forms.


Maybe MegaVenusaur's other Mega form will actually look _different_ from it's normal form.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 2, 2013)

holy shit they really catered to fanboy dreams


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 2, 2013)

GameFreak don't make a awesome thing into a gimmick.


----------



## Nois (Oct 2, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> Maybe MegaVenusaur's other Mega form will actually look _different_ from it's normal form.


All of my lmaos


Iron Man said:


> GameFreak don't make a awesome thing into a gimmick.



I can't wait to see the announcement next week, that GameFreak bought rights to Digimon


----------



## Eternity (Oct 2, 2013)

>Different mega evos
>gimmick


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 2, 2013)

*WTF Did just happen.​*


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 2, 2013)

I could see Nintenderp buying out digimon. 

I mean they better not dilude the roster with megas.


----------



## Nois (Oct 2, 2013)

Eternity said:


> >Different mega evos
> >gimmick


I'm kinda getting a feeling that the Megaevos and different forms of thereof are a way to take a break from introducing more and more Pokemon, while giving the fans and devs more nice designs


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 2, 2013)

Oh, wow, they're going all out with the MegaEvos, huh.  Though tbh I'd like at least some info on whether all starters will have Mega. I wanna see Infernape, dangit.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 2, 2013)

WTF Mega Charizard X? If this is legit I'm getting X instead of Y.


----------



## Nois (Oct 2, 2013)

MegaTyphlosion X and Y

Make it happen fucking Gamefreak


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 2, 2013)

Mega Infernape would probably dwarf Blaziken.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 2, 2013)

Nois said:


> I'm kinda getting a feeling that the Megaevos and different forms of thereof are a way to take a break from introducing more and more Pokemon, while giving the fans and devs more nice designs



I like the idea. It's different (something people have been screaming after for years), we get evolutions from the older gens, and there is an element of choice.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 2, 2013)

Mega Blaziken looks like an X version


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 2, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> Maybe MegaVenusaur's other Mega form will actually look _different_ from it's normal form.


One can only hope. 



I wonder how the stat spreads differ between versions.  I assumed the Megas would just be stronger versions of existing spreads. But different forms probably mean different spreads, right?


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 2, 2013)

Mega Charizard X is fire/dragon


----------



## Crimson Cloak (Oct 2, 2013)

Bergelmir said:


> One can only hope.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how the stat spreads differ between versions.  I assumed the Megas would just be stronger versions of existing spreads. But different forms probably mean different spreads, right?



Mega Charizard X is a physical attacker that gets a physical attack boost, while Charizard Y is a special attacker.  Basically the same as Mewtwo in that regard.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 2, 2013)

Mega Blaziken Y for Fire/Psychic!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 2, 2013)

it is legit tho.

It is also to be a Fire/Dragon-type Pok?mon with the new ability of Tough Claws which improves the power of Physical attacks. Its Attack stat is increased.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 2, 2013)

Seriously? Different mega evolutions for different versions?

I really fucking hate nintendo. I really do.

OH YOU WANT TO GET THE COOL SHIT? BUY THE SAME GAME TWICE.

Fuck you.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 2, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]2WFoT9oGtfc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Crimson Cloak (Oct 2, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> it is legit tho.
> 
> It is also to be a Fire/Dragon-type Pok?mon with the new ability of Tough Claws which improves the power of Physical attacks. Its Attack stat is increased.



To be more precise, Tough Claws increases the power of moves that's considered making physical contact.


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 2, 2013)

Crimson Cloak said:


> Mega Charizard X is a physical attacker that gets a physical attack boost, while Charizard Y is a special attacker.  Basically the same as Mewtwo in that regard.



A physical Charizard? Interesting.

I am liking that Fire/Dragon typing.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 2, 2013)

Thank you Gamefreak!!! Charizard gets the type he has needed.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 2, 2013)

polar (i guess winter?) vivillon.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 2, 2013)

*Pokemon X/Y pre-order number breaks 3DS record in Japan (1.26m copies)*

Famitsu news citing Media-Create data, the pre-order number of Pokemon X/Y is already 1.26m (download card sales not included), which is the best pre-order record on 3DS (i.e. already surpass Monster Hunter 4)

 this


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 2, 2013)




----------



## Death-kun (Oct 2, 2013)

Mega Charizard X is alpha tier.


----------



## Crimson Cloak (Oct 2, 2013)

Oh wow...


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 2, 2013)

It was destined. Now we have to wait for someone else to show up.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 2, 2013)

Nintenderp strikes fast don't they.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 2, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> Mega Charizard X is fire/dragon



It was shown in a Sky battle, so no?

But dang Mega Charizard X looks awesome 
Not sure which version I'm going to buy; they both look great. I'm leaning towards getting Y, but I might even get both.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 2, 2013)

Scizor said:


> It was shown in a Sky battle, so no.
> 
> But dang Mega Charizard X looks awesome
> Not sure which version I'm going to buy; they both look great. I'm leaning towards getting Y, but I might even get both.



welp,the site says so though 

that probably happened cause regular Zard is still flying type.

also,not sure how legit this is.


poor Spritzee and Swirlix


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 2, 2013)

I was getting Y but now X is the one to get.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 2, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> it is legit tho.
> 
> It is also to be a Fire/Dragon-type Pok?mon with the new ability of Tough Claws which improves the power of Physical attacks. Its Attack stat is increased.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 2, 2013)

I pre ordered both x and y, cant stop fapping over charizard x.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 2, 2013)

I was so set on getting Y, but I just HAVE to get Mega Charizard X.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 2, 2013)

hmm.those evil GF's gotta reveal more of the version megas


----------



## Scizor (Oct 2, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> welp,the site says so though
> 
> that probably happened cause regular Zard is still flying type.



 Peculiar




alekos23 said:


> also,not sure how legit this is.
> 
> 
> poor Spritzee and Swirlix



Wth did they do to my Spritzee =0


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 2, 2013)

Swirlix and Spritzee have evos. Those are two Pokemon I will never use ever.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 2, 2013)

Spritzee seems more based on masquarade dancers now 

or it decided to change jobs  particularly to the oldest job :ho


----------



## 王志鍵 (Oct 2, 2013)

Now everyone is gonna get x


----------



## Azeruth (Oct 2, 2013)

Still getting Y, and trying to avoid this thread since the game is so close to release.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 2, 2013)

unsubscribe Azeruth!save yourself!


----------



## Blunt (Oct 2, 2013)

Naruto said:


> OH YOU WANT TO GET THE COOL SHIT? BUY THE SAME GAME TWICE.
> 
> Fuck you.


This has literally _always_ been the case...


----------



## ElementX (Oct 2, 2013)

It begins...

YES! YES! YES! DRAGON-TYPE CHARIZARD!!!  Game Freak has been both trolling and catering to the fanbase with this gen. I bet you only Mewtwo and the Kanto starters will have alternate Megas though.

Aw, man I need to get this 3DS. AND I need to start avoiding this thread, the spoilers are gonna spread like wildfire now.


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 2, 2013)

*I want to take all the spoilers on my body. Avoiding is useless anyways.​*


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 2, 2013)

My Charizard from Soul Silver was raised as a Physical Attacker 

Aw fuk yeah

So glad I pre-ordered X


----------



## Naruto (Oct 2, 2013)

blunt said:


> This has literally _always_ been the case...



I sincerely hope online trading is better this time around so we can avoid "lvl 9 Reshiram/Zekrom" everywhere.

I know a couple people who are getting X whereas I'm getting Y...I might replay the game a few times to get everything I can, uploading my pokes to the bank before restarting each time. If I can convince a friend to do the same, maybe we can both save a lot of cash >_>

Or, you know, maybe I can trade some old shiny event pokes for new shit. Unlikely though.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 2, 2013)

I got 3 Dialgas and 3 Palkias by accident.

I dont even like their shiny forms.

Giratina is my shit bro/


----------



## Dragash1 (Oct 2, 2013)

Damn black charizard is fapable. 

Also i wonder if he is the only starter that will get  2 mega's.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 2, 2013)

Black Charizard always been like that. Shiny form be boss.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 2, 2013)

What I think is that one starter from each gen will have two mega evos. But I really hope I'm wrong about this.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 2, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]sO_d33BKyU0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Blunt (Oct 2, 2013)

You don't get to pick your name?


----------



## Wonder Mike (Oct 2, 2013)

OMG Mega Charizard X! It's just... It's just... I have no words

 I'm so hoping for a Mega Blastoise X! By the way, I was gonna get the X because of Mewtwo anyway, now, one more reason!


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 2, 2013)




----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 2, 2013)

ALL DESE FUCKING ERAGON STARS FOR YOU BITCH.

Lol charizard


----------



## lacey (Oct 2, 2013)

Ffffffuuuuuuck man. 

Charizard Y looks sleeker, but oh my god Charizard X's colour scheme, and that typing. I want both.

But I want Xerneas, but I want Mewtwo Y. 

#GAMEFREAKYOUTHINKTHISISAFUCKINGGA-WAIT...


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 2, 2013)

i'm starting to like Spritzee's supposed evo


----------



## Krich2nd (Oct 2, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> welp,the site says so though
> 
> that probably happened cause regular Zard is still flying type.
> 
> ...



They look so stupid that I love them. I hope they end up being tanks to troll with.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 2, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> [YOUTUBE]sO_d33BKyU0[/YOUTUBE]



No more changing into a sprite because it's full 3D

omfgbbq


----------



## lacey (Oct 2, 2013)




----------



## Blunt (Oct 2, 2013)

So looks like the Spritzee Plague Doctor rumor didn't come true. Shame.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 2, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


>



             .


----------



## Scizor (Oct 2, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


>


----------



## Crimson Cloak (Oct 2, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


>



:rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## Blunt (Oct 2, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


>


Fake, but still funny.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 2, 2013)

they have the technology!and the monsters!run for your lives!


----------



## kippp3 (Oct 2, 2013)

[youtube]-XsSoMBVF3w[/youtube]


----------



## RPG Maker (Oct 2, 2013)

Hawlucha confirmed.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 2, 2013)

wooot.

anyone want another Megazard X gif?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 2, 2013)

Shit that means greninja is real and all thos damn rumours are real too fuck.

*engages dealing with it mode*

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFnXDkQHoH4[/youtube]


----------



## RPG Maker (Oct 2, 2013)

Delphox - Fennekin's last evo

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 2, 2013)

thats bleh.

might just be the sprite though.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 2, 2013)

Holy fuck Mega Charizard X looks BOSS. 

Still sticking with Y but goddamn. 

Thank you based GF


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 2, 2013)

​


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 2, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]dZz194Gfc7o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 2, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> [YOUTUBE]dZz194Gfc7o[/YOUTUBE]



SHOW ME YOUR BRAVE HEART


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 2, 2013)

Evolution looks tight^

Inb4 I just use frogadier with eviolite ;-;


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 2, 2013)

RPG Maker said:


> Delphox - Fennekin's last evo
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 2, 2013)

RPG Maker said:


> Delphox - Fennekin's last evo
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



At least it isn't feminine looking.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 2, 2013)

yeeeah.the fox pokemon characterization is kinda bland dont you think?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 2, 2013)

It looks evil lol that smirk XD


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 2, 2013)

Vivillon polar pattern.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 2, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> yeeeah.the fox pokemon characterization is kinda bland dont you think?



Said nothing of the sort.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 2, 2013)

*Fletchinder*


----------



## ElementX (Oct 2, 2013)

Ah! AHHH! The spoilerz!!!

Need to stop looking...MUST NOT LOOK!!!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 2, 2013)

Spoliers from the new anime show or movie. whatever. DO NOT CLICK IF YOU DONT WANT TO BE SPOILED.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 2, 2013)

You're desparate to post news aren't ya? alekos23 posted that a page back.


----------



## Dragash1 (Oct 2, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Spoliers from the new anime show or movie. whatever. DO NOT CLICK IF YOU DONT WANT TO BE SPOILED.



I just came


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 2, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> *You're desparate to post news aren't ya?* alekos23 posted that a page back.



not the same gif. Now I do find your comment a little bit offense it. If you don't like me posting stuff.. Put me in you ignore list.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 2, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> not the same gif. Now I do find your comment a little bit offense it. If you don't like me posting stuff.. Put me in you ignore list.



I apologize, the gif was glitchy on my phone so I did not see more than Mega Charizard X. And I didn't intend my comment to be taken offensively.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 2, 2013)

more of Delphox..


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 2, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> more of Delphox..



Yeah Delphox has that magic user look to it. All wise and shit


----------



## kippp3 (Oct 2, 2013)

They've completely fucked over the fox final evolution its ugly as hell. I loved the the middle stage as well...


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 2, 2013)

I can't believe there are people who still think that Delphox, Greninja and that H bird are fake. Seriously, with so many screenshots these are as real as they can get.


----------



## Nois (Oct 2, 2013)

kippp3 said:


> They've completely fucked over the fox final evolution its ugly as hell. I loved the the middle stage as well...



You're welcome to everstone it

I like Delphox, can't wait to see Frogadier's evo. And Quildin better be awesome too. I'm guessign they're betting on the other two starters this gen. Up until now it's usually been so that the Fire starter seemed to be THE eyecandy.


----------



## Phoenix6000 (Oct 2, 2013)

I fall asleep for a few hours and this happens?! smh




kippp3 said:


> They've completely fucked over the fox final evolution its ugly as hell. I loved the the middle stage as well...



Then do what all the Samurott haters did and don't evolve Braixen. 




Leon Soryu said:


> I can't believe there are people who still think that Delphox, Greninja and that H bird are fake. Seriously, with so many screenshots these are as real as they can get.



Agreed. At this point, I'd say it's just initial rage at having their personal expectations shattered.

Delphox rocks.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 2, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 








well..thats interesting 
though there seem to be different dexes for parts of the region?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 2, 2013)

If Greninja is true then Froakie is confirmed to be my starter. 



RPG Maker said:


> Delphox - Fennekin's last evo
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Hey. At least it's not Fire/Fighting anymore  



Malvingt2 said:


> it is legit tho.
> 
> It is also to be a Fire/Dragon-type Pok?mon with the new ability of Tough Claws which improves the power of Physical attacks. Its Attack stat is increased.



friend


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 2, 2013)

Hawlucha has a Reshiram tuft cut in two


----------



## Blunt (Oct 2, 2013)

RPG Maker said:


> Delphox - Fennekin's last evo
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Fuck yeah 

Bitches be tasteless not liking Delphox 

I do wonder where the stick went though. I liked the broom/wand vibe with the second stage.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 2, 2013)

It's not bad looking. But judging from the first stage I excepted more. I'll end up using all three anyways. X, Y, and Z.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 2, 2013)

If I ever catch and use a Halucha...

Nicknaming it Richochet.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 2, 2013)

you know,even if i dont like Delphox,i'll be very mad if its fake.dont those people have any shame?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 2, 2013)

Why Yami M, no opinion on Delphox?


----------



## Nois (Oct 2, 2013)

Khris said:


> It's not bad looking. But judging from the first stage I excepted more. I'll end up using all three anyways. X, Y, and Z.



No Z, Emerald remake


----------



## Phoenix6000 (Oct 2, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The different dexes thing was confirmed a while ago, but I also just found out last night. 

Kalos has three pokedexs. One for mountain, one for coastal and one for central.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 2, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


>



I just saw this.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm really disappointed the types aren't Steel(Grass)->Fairy(Fire)->Fighting(Water) :/


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 2, 2013)

MEGACHARIZARD X >> MEWTWO?


----------



## Nois (Oct 2, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> I'm really disappointed the types aren't Steel(Grass)->Fairy(Fire)->Fighting(Water) :/



Not getting this... do you mean like Steel/Grass etc.?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 2, 2013)

Nois said:


> No Z, Emerald remake



Nope. Mewtwo Z WILL happen.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 2, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> MEGACHARIZARD X >> MEWTWO?



MegaCharizard X >> everything


----------



## Nois (Oct 2, 2013)

Khris said:


> Nope. Mewtwo Z WILL happen.



I've got nothing against Mewtwo Z happening in MegaEmerald

They could put in Hoenn into Z a'la Gen2


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 2, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> MEGACHARIZARD X >> MEWTWO?


No.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 2, 2013)

Nois said:


> Not getting this... do you mean like Steel/Grass etc.?


Yeah, for the starters. That way the 2nd type would cover for the weakness of the 1st type. A lot of people were thinking this when the inspiration was revealed.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 2, 2013)

Nois said:


> I've got nothing against Mewtwo Z happening in MegaEmerald
> 
> They could put in Hoenn into Z a'la Gen2



That would be awesome. I think GGSS was great because it had amazing replay value.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 2, 2013)

Khris said:


> MegaCharizard X >> everything



Yes, this is confirmed. MegaCharizard X is now our new lord and saviour.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 2, 2013)

Shiny Hawlucha?


----------



## Eternity (Oct 2, 2013)

We are getting closer and closer now!


----------



## Nois (Oct 2, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> Yeah, for the starters. That way the 2nd type would cover for the weakness of the 1st type. A lot of people were thinking this when the inspiration was revealed.


I see

Whatever the typings are, I'm liking the fact that we're most likely getting new in the new starters. Fire/Psychic, Grass/Fighting and Water/Fighting


Khris said:


> That would be awesome. I think GGSS was great because it had amazing replay value.



Yeah I think it's terrible that we don't have access to Hoenn in the new gen handhelds. HGSS was epic replay and continuous play wise


----------



## kippp3 (Oct 2, 2013)

charizard looking sexy as fuck


----------



## Phoenix6000 (Oct 2, 2013)

Nois said:


> I see
> 
> Whatever the typings are, I'm liking the fact that we're most likely getting new in the new starters. Fire/Psychic, Grass/Fighting and Water/Fighting



Grass/Dark if the rumors are true. It'll be a reverse triangle just like in gen 4.




Nois said:


> Yeah I think it's terrible that we don't have access to Hoenn in the new gen handhelds. HGSS was epic replay and continuous play wise



Don't have access to Hoenn...yet.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 2, 2013)

Delphox video

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]-EIDnBqUfU0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nois (Oct 2, 2013)

Phoenix6000 said:


> Grass/Dark if the rumors are true. It'll be a reverse triangle just like in gen 4.



Seeing as it's based after a knight thingy, and it's name has a Paladin element in it, I think Grass/Fighting is a better shot. and Frogadier is a rogue, so Water/Dark

And yes, Hoenn will come


----------



## Eternity (Oct 2, 2013)

Grass/fairy?


----------



## Phoenix6000 (Oct 2, 2013)

Eternity said:


> Grass/fairy?



It's still too early to talk about MegaMeganium.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 2, 2013)

Phoenix6000 said:


> It's still too early to talk about MegaMeganium.


Or MegaVenusaur X/Y


----------



## soulnova (Oct 2, 2013)

But... but I liked how Charizard Y looked!! Goddammit!! 

At this time I don't know if I should wait to see Blastoise and Venasaur other forms to decide on one on Pokemon X.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 2, 2013)

I really don't get why GF would ditch the wand/broom for Delphox.


----------



## kippp3 (Oct 2, 2013)

Ok delphox is starting to look sexy too


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 2, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> Delphox video
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Delfucks is fab


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 2, 2013)

You know what we need? 

A mega evolution for Yanmega that's Bug/Dragon.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 2, 2013)

soulnova said:


> But... but I liked how Charizard Y looked!! Goddammit!!
> 
> At this time I don't know if I should wait to see Blastoise and Venasaur other forms to decide on one on Pokemon X.



If MegaBlastoise X's cannon is located under the belt I might cry from hype


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 2, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> You know what we need?
> 
> A mega evolution for Yanmega that's Bug/Dragon.



Flygon fixed that. 

Plus, a Dragonfly isn't really a lizard.


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 2, 2013)

I hope they indeed won't have only 70 new Pokemon in this game because of Megas :|
These rumours flying around are scaring me.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 2, 2013)

Nois said:


> Seeing as it's based after a knight thingy, and it's name has a Paladin element in it, I think Grass/Fighting is a better shot. and Frogadier is a rogue, so Water/Dark
> 
> And yes, Hoenn will come



I hope so.

@Death Kun

We also need Grass/Dragon Serperior


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 2, 2013)

By the way, does anyone know Greninja's typing? Or is that still a mystery? If it's Water/Dark, that makes it doubly effective against Delphox.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 2, 2013)

I am not worthy


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 2, 2013)

Khris said:


> I am not worthy



Belly Drum
Dragon Dance
Flare Blitz
Outrage

Everyone is dead.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 2, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]W1uShGoSkXQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 2, 2013)

Somebody record Greninja video to shut the non-believers


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 2, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> [YOUTUBE]W1uShGoSkXQ[/YOUTUBE]



The music is like so fitting. Hyped out of my mind.


----------



## YoungChief (Oct 2, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> Belly Drum
> Dragon Dance
> Flare Blitz
> Outrage
> ...



>Belly Drum
>Dragon Dance

Pick one, no way you'll ever set up both, and if you have belly drum you're probably gonna want substitute and you probably don't want an attack with recoil, so Flare Blitz while powerful seems a bit much here. Maxed attack on a regular Charizard can fire punch almost anything into oblivion right now anyway, on Mega Charizard X with his Tough Claws ability it just seems unnecessary


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 2, 2013)




----------



## Nois (Oct 2, 2013)

YoungChief said:


> >Belly Drum
> >Dragon Dance
> 
> Pick one, no way you'll ever set up both, and if you have belly drum you're probably gonna want substitute and you probably don't want an attack with recoil, so Flare Blitz while powerful seems a bit much here. Maxed attack on a regular Charizard can fire punch almost anything into oblivion right now anyway, on Mega Charizard X with his Tough Claws ability it just seems unnecessary



So...

Dragon Dance
Fire Punch/Fire Fang
Outrage
Something something


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 2, 2013)

The things people make


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Oct 2, 2013)

Delphox looks pretty awesome imo.Now just confirm Greninja please


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 2, 2013)

it goes without saying that the internet is going crazy will all these leaks/spoilers lol.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 2, 2013)

you made it charizard.after all those years


----------



## Nois (Oct 2, 2013)

Khris said:


> it goes without saying that the internet is going crazy will all these leaks/spoilers lol.



That bridge looks like a bed, yo! Can't blame poor Snorman


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 2, 2013)

Has Fairy Snorlax been confirmed yet?


----------



## Nois (Oct 2, 2013)

Fairy Snorlax will rape Dragons so bad


----------



## KidTony (Oct 2, 2013)

wow, the music in this game is amazing


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 2, 2013)

sounds like a pseudo legend in the making,doesnt it?


----------



## Naruto (Oct 2, 2013)

1st world problems:

I am going to pick Froakie and they're giving out Torchic on the first day, which makes my Kanto starter choice that much more difficult.

I want Charmander for the mega stone but Bulbasaur would make the most sense


----------



## Scizor (Oct 2, 2013)

It pains me to say this, but I'm not so sure about picking Fennekin anymore.

/Fennekinmasterrace(?)


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 2, 2013)

follow your heart Naruto!

cant you just use pokebank and bring one of the starters over though?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 2, 2013)

Nois said:


> Fairy Snorlax will rape Dragons so bad



Exactly. 



alekos23 said:


> sounds like a pseudo legend in the making,doesnt it?



Psuedo Rock/Fairy huh? I can dig.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 2, 2013)

Pokebank won't be up at the start I believe.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 2, 2013)

I want one question answered and one question only.

Where's my mega mismagius ?


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 2, 2013)

apparemtly you can customize that jewel mon too.

by cutting it


----------



## Naruto (Oct 2, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> follow your heart Naruto!
> 
> cant you just use pokebank and bring one of the starters over though?



JANUARY

I DO NOT POSSESS THAT KIND OF MENTAL FORTITUDE


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 2, 2013)

then ask one of the guys here to give you one? :33


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Oct 2, 2013)

Greninja is real


----------



## Naruto (Oct 2, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> then ask one of the guys here to give you one? :33



Who's going to be that generous?

I have a few friends I can trade with that are getting X, but depending on how far into the game these pokemon are, it might be too much of a chore for some.

I will surely be replaying this but I will probably not bother until January so I can backup all my new pokes and whatnot. I definitely want all the megastones


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 2, 2013)

Why the fuck won't they show Greninja's typing? They just keep showing it's model and moveset.


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Oct 2, 2013)

Apparently its water/dark...that's what many people on 4chan is saying


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 2, 2013)

To be fair, 4chan is full of assholes.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 2, 2013)

Naruto said:


> 1st world problems:
> 
> I am going to pick Froakie and they're giving out Torchic on the first day, which makes my Kanto starter choice that much more difficult.
> 
> I want Charmander for the mega stone but Bulbasaur would make the most sense


I'm getting Fennekin, Torchic, and Charmander. 

So...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 2, 2013)

It better be^


----------



## Naruto (Oct 2, 2013)

blunt said:


> I'm getting Fennekin, Torchic, and Charmander.
> 
> So...


----------



## Nois (Oct 2, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> then ask one of the guys here to give you one? :33



I am honestly under the impression this thread alone could help each other complete their pokedexes in a month or less...


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 2, 2013)

Yes! Definitely going with Froakie!! Water Shuriken ftw bitches!!!


----------



## Blunt (Oct 2, 2013)

Pimp Knight, yo. Dem shields with duh fur.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 2, 2013)

Greninja has a move Water Shuriken? Badass.


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Oct 2, 2013)

Looks like the starters might be getting signature moves.Greninja has  Water Shuriken and Delphox has Mystical Fire.

Also Water/Dark confirmed


----------



## Nois (Oct 2, 2013)

I cried at the knight thing


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 2, 2013)

apparently if you run into a horde of zangoose and sevipers,the mons with the greater numbers will gang up on those with the fewer


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 2, 2013)

*Shiny Spiritzee*


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 2, 2013)

Greninja confirmed


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 2, 2013)

sweet kiss is fairy type now?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 2, 2013)

blunt said:


> I'm getting Fennekin, Torchic, and Charmander.
> 
> So...



atleast their secondary type is different.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 2, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> atleast their secondary type is different.


Yeah, buy only Torchic gets it's second type in it's middle evo. The other two have to wait until their final evos. Gon' be rocking 2 Fire Types and one Fire/Fighting for like 80% of the pre-E4 game.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 2, 2013)

A Water starter with _good speed_???


----------



## Blunt (Oct 2, 2013)

I really hope that rumor about only being able to use one mega evolution per battle, only in battles where the opponent has a mega evo too is false.


----------



## Nois (Oct 2, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> apparently if you run into a horde of zangoose and sevipers,the mons with the greater numbers will gang up on those with the fewer


 Oh my Zangose


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 2, 2013)

Two starter final evos down, one to go.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 2, 2013)

grass fighting eh?


----------



## Platinum (Oct 2, 2013)

Told you guys it was going to be water/dark. Had no idea why so many people thought a rogue themed character would be given a fighting type.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 2, 2013)

so,i heard that some leakers have gone up to gym 5/6 and only found 3 new pokes.dafuq?


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Oct 2, 2013)

Greninja in Amie


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 2, 2013)

uuuuuh.is that surely his tongue?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 2, 2013)

Greninja confirmed as X starter. 

Water Shuriken 

Oh also..



Oh shit.


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Oct 2, 2013)

Chespin final evo


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 2, 2013)

thats an ooooold one lol.

the one Chrys posted is  though :33


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 2, 2013)

I love how everyone was sleepin' on Chespin then on his nuts when he turns boss. 

Kind of like Oshawott in gen 5.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 2, 2013)

Khris said:


> Greninja confirmed as X starter.
> 
> Water Shuriken
> 
> ...





Chrysanthemum said:


> Chespin final evo


My money's on the first one being real.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 2, 2013)

first one 's been around for a while guys


----------



## Blunt (Oct 2, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> I love how everyone was sleepin' on Chespin then on his nuts when he turns boss.
> 
> Kind of like Oshawott in gen 5.


Samurott is hideous as fuck. 

And people have been wanking Chespin from the very beginning. Not as much as Froakie, but definitely more than Fennekin, especially after the first Mega Charizard reveal.



alekos23 said:


> first one 's been around for a while guys


I don't believe it's been proven fake though.


----------



## king81992 (Oct 2, 2013)

Chespin's final form is boss!!What type is it?


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 2, 2013)

has a certain charm to it


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Oct 2, 2013)

Bunnelby evo

And i got ninja'd by alekos


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 2, 2013)

Greninja it is then


----------



## Naruto (Oct 2, 2013)

I am so fucking happy about Greninja you have no idea.

Not since Gen 1 have I wanted one of these starters so badly.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 2, 2013)

Chrysanthemum said:


> Chespin final evo



Tha fuck is this?



Chrysanthemum said:


> Bunnelby evo
> 
> And i got ninja'd by alekos



Good God. Make it stop. 



TittyNipple said:


> Greninja it is then



This a million times this.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 2, 2013)

Chrysanthemum said:


> Chespin final evo



LAAAAAMMMMEEEEEEE


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 2, 2013)

Diggersby is so derpy its cool


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 2, 2013)

Dare to say Delphox > Chespin's final evo.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 2, 2013)

Khris said:


> Dare to say Delphox > Chespin's final evo.


 Delphox > Chespin's final evo


----------



## ElementX (Oct 2, 2013)

Okay I officially have to stay away from here.

Peace out y'all, I'll see you when I I'm lucky enough to get a 3DS.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm gonna stay away from Delphox pics until release day 

..If I can  

Chespin's final evo is kinda cool tho


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 2, 2013)

design wise i like Chespin final evo the most out the tree but i am not fan of defensive pokemon for in game  team.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 2, 2013)

It's true.  

Internetz now:-

Froakie Fans: Fuck Yeah we won. 
Froakie Haters: they all look like shit 
Fenniken fans: it at least keeps its charm, i'll stick with it 
Chespin fans: *slits wrists* 
Neutrals: Picking Froakie I guess  

Let's be honest though, the starters aren't this Gen's strong point. Out of all 9 designs; only 3-4 stand out.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 2, 2013)

Yeah he shits all over bibarel and conkeldurr


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 2, 2013)

Chespin and Fennekin had so much potential man, >_<


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 2, 2013)

i want my komodo dragon bada**


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 2, 2013)

At least Greninja is probably the best looking starter evo since Blaziken. 

And I am talking for real.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 2, 2013)

Khris said:


> Let's be honest though, the starters aren't this Gen's strong point. Out of all 9 designs; only 3-4 stand out.


This gen's starters are tied with Gen 4 as my favorites. And I haven't even used this gen's starters yet, after doing so, I imagine they'll be my new favorites.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 2, 2013)

YES, HELIOLISK IS ALL OF MY YES. 

It needs a 3rd evo but YES!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 2, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> i want my komodo dragon bada**



Looks like a mid stage to me. Komodo Dragon standing on its hind legs could have potential. Something like Krododile or Tyranitar


----------



## Blunt (Oct 2, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> i want my komodo dragon bada**


Ooohh, this is promising. The design itself isn't all that great but it looks like it's going to have a badass third stage. I'm guessing an Aztec themed Electric/Dragon.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 2, 2013)

it needs a sun stone to evolve.have we ever had an evo after that?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 2, 2013)

blunt said:


> This gen's starters are tied with Gen 4 as my favorites. And I haven't even used this gen's starters yet, after doing so, I imagine they'll be my new favorites.



No. My opinion is more right.


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Oct 2, 2013)

Heliolisk is amazing


----------



## Blunt (Oct 2, 2013)

Khris said:


> No. My opinion is more right.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 2, 2013)

Electric/Ground or Electric/Dragon. Either would be fine by me.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 2, 2013)

Gender difference.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 2, 2013)




----------



## Blunt (Oct 2, 2013)

Khris said:


> Gender difference.


Wait, so this is the actual final evo?

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA THAT'S TRAGIC AS FUCK


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 2, 2013)

^^ yup



Grass/Fighting too. Too bad. I really like the typing  

Speaking of which I love owls. Too bad Noctowl is shit. Needs a Mega evo +  an attack stat boost


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Oct 2, 2013)

Does Chesnaught's Pokedex info say it can survive a bomb?Thats awesome as hell


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 2, 2013)

Khris said:


> Electric/Ground or Electric/Dragon. Either would be fine by me.


Electric poison.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 2, 2013)

Khris said:


> Gender difference.


Actually the one on the right is an edit from someone on /vp/ with the caption "don't worry guys, i fixed him".


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 2, 2013)

i'm all for electric poison,but the ground weakness would be annoying.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 2, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Electric poison.



As long as it's a Komodo Dragon


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 2, 2013)

All this pandering to Genwunners is disturbing, Kanto starters and Mewtwo get two MEs each and apparently even Aerodactyl got one.

And i bet everyone who laughed at Chespin feels silly now


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 2, 2013)

^^ you mean Froakie.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 2, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> Actually the one on the right is an edit from someone on /vp/ with the caption "don't worry guys, i fixed him".



Shit's gone crazy.

I like it.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 2, 2013)




----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 2, 2013)

My team is shaping up to be amazing for both games


----------



## hehey (Oct 2, 2013)

eh, looks like it will be Froakie, Torchick, Bulbasaur, Pikachu, Honedge & "Insert Frying Type" for me.. that's my team.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 2, 2013)

Heliolisk is fairly close to Basilisk. 


You win. Owls are amazing creatures


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 2, 2013)

Someone called it lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 2, 2013)

Do MegaEvolutions have their own PokeDex entries?  

This seems odd as there's a space between Chespin's final evo and Fenniken


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 2, 2013)

huh.might be something new?

or the braixen sprite is really blurry


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 2, 2013)

Those spaces appeared a lot.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 2, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> All this pandering to Genwunners is disturbing, Kanto starters and Mewtwo get two MEs each and apparently even Aerodactyl got one.
> 
> And i bet everyone who laughed at Chespin feels silly now


Nope, laughing even harder 



Khris said:


> Do MegaEvolutions have their own PokeDex entries?
> 
> This seems odd as there's a space between Chespin's final evo and Fenniken


No. They get a little circle with a light if they have one. GF has mentioned no Kalos pokemon will be Mega's this gen anyways.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 2, 2013)

Why the fuck are you people bringing up owls?  And Chesnaught, it's ok, but not the best looking Grass type starter final evo. Weird how it lost it's ears. So no one doesn't even the Gengar shape at all? Since Quilladin? Brought that up and no one said anything  Well I have to say, Greninja is probably the coolest of the starter final evos and I'm glad I'm picking Froakie for Y.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 2, 2013)

This pic seems to make more sense.



BlazingInferno said:


> *Why the fuck are you people bringing up owls?* And Chesnaught, it's ok, but not the best looking Grass type starter final evo. Weird how it lost it's ears. So no one doesn't even the Gengar shape at all? Since Quilladin? Brought that up and no one said anything. Well I have to say, Greninja is probably the coolest of the starter final evos and I'm glad I'm picking Froakie for Y.



Cause they're awesome  

Owl hater 



genwunners are confused, they're hating the new starters evos but having a massive hard on for MegaCharizardX


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 2, 2013)

Chesnaught's boss, fuck da haters. I'm considering even choosing that one over Fennekin now. 

And does anyone feel like MegaCharizard X should have been the final stage for a completely different Pokemon? Or maybe a branch evolution?


----------



## lacey (Oct 2, 2013)

Uugh, Delphox...I really don't like to be honest. I guess if I decide to keep Fennekin on my team, I'll just leave it at its second stage. I'm hoping it'll grow on me though.

Greninja is fucking boss though.



Chrysanthemum said:


> Does Chesnaught's Pokedex info say it can survive a bomb?Thats awesome as hell



Yes it does, it says "a bomb's blast." That is pretty cool, but I don't dig the design at all. 



TittyNipple said:


> MEGACHARIZARD X >> MEWTWO?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 2, 2013)

Not getting any better 



The Ninth Doctor said:


> Chesnaught's boss, fuck da haters. I'm considering even choosing that one over Fennekin now.
> 
> And does anyone feel like MegaCharizard X should have been the final stage for a completely different Pokemon? Or maybe a branch evolution?



Looks like a Virus Charmander evolution 





























Digimon fans tears are delish


----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 2, 2013)

Day Mega Charizard.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 2, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Uugh, Delphox...I really don't like to be honest. I guess if I decide to keep Fennekin on my team, I'll just leave it at its second stage. I'm hoping it'll grow on me though.
> 
> Greninja is fucking boss though.
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



I just saw the movie yo, it's true dawg.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 2, 2013)

Pokemon Y:
Greninja
Charizard
Pangoro
Tyrantrum
Noivern
Helioptile's Final Evo

Pokemon X:
Greninja/Chespinaught (deciding...)
Charizard 
Aurorus
-
-
-

undecided for the last 3...


----------



## Blunt (Oct 2, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> And does anyone feel like MegaCharizard X should have been the final stage for a completely different Pokemon? Or maybe a branch evolution?


If only so I could have it as a permanent evolution. I think it's fine as it is though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 2, 2013)

Needle Arm? More like Needle Dick


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 2, 2013)

helpful pic of all so far.


----------



## Krich2nd (Oct 2, 2013)

Maybe Heliolisk will evolve into this


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 2, 2013)

dammit he doesnt evolve at all^


----------



## Nois (Oct 2, 2013)

Froakie
Fletchling
Tyrunt
Pikachu
Inkay
Zangoose



The Ninth Doctor said:


> Chesnaught's boss, fuck da haters. I'm considering even choosing that one over Fennekin now.
> 
> And does anyone feel like MegaCharizard X should have been the final stage for a completely different Pokemon? Or maybe a branch evolution?



I was expecting something a bit more leaf green, but he's cool imo.

As for the latter point. I've been thinking about a neat mechanic for a while. Say some Pokemon have branch evos based on a specific stat value. Charizard could evolve into X form when its atk iv is perfect, Y form when his speed is perfect and regular Charizard when he's average in stats.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 2, 2013)

We need the mega evos of the rest of the starters now


----------



## Phoenix6000 (Oct 2, 2013)

blunt said:


> Wait, so this is the actual final evo?
> 
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA THAT'S TRAGIC AS FUCK



And people thought Delphox was a disgrace. 

Now I need to decide who will be my X starter, Chespin or Froakie.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 2, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> helpful pic of all so far.



So far my X team is looking something like this: Greninja, Charizard, Meowistic, Auroros, Doublade, Hawlucha(lucha libre mon )


While my Y team is looking to be something like this: Delphox, Blastoise, Pangoro, Tyrantyum, Heliolisk Evo(if it's Electric/Ground or else I'll just stick to Ampharos), Snorlax(especially if it's Normal/Fairy ).


----------



## Fate115 (Oct 2, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> helpful pic of all so far.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Chespin only has a secondary evolve stage or is the third not shown here in that pic?


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 2, 2013)

Fate115 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Chespin only has a secondary evolve stage or is the third not shown here in that pic?



the chestnaught guy down there.i guess the pic was made hastily.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 2, 2013)

Krich2nd said:


> Maybe Heliolisk will evolve into this



LMAOOOOO I laffed


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 2, 2013)

I want this one so bad


----------



## RPG Maker (Oct 2, 2013)




----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 2, 2013)

Khris said:


> I want this one so bad


----------



## lacey (Oct 2, 2013)

Furefuwan reminds me of a flapper. 



TittyNipple said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw the movie yo, it's true dawg.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I haven't seen it yet, but I've seen the gifs on Tumblr. It was totally a fluke ok


----------



## Blunt (Oct 2, 2013)

My X-Team is looking like:

Delphox
Pangoro
Auroros
Gogoat/Water Pokemon
Helioptile's Final Evo
Honedge's Final Evo

I'll save Blaziken and Charizard for post game.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 2, 2013)

looks like Tyrunt learns stealth rock.yippe.


----------



## Phoenix6000 (Oct 2, 2013)

Has anyone bothered to compile a list of available pokemon yet? I've got one of the things we've seen.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 2, 2013)

i did last page.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 2, 2013)

Probably fake.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 2, 2013)

Old as hell bro


----------



## Sanji (Oct 2, 2013)

Chesnaught...yeah, tragic is the best word for that THING. 

Still using it, jut gunna have to cry while playing the game.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 2, 2013)

That's old man


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 2, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> I'm gonna stay away from Delphox pics until release day
> 
> ..If I can


FUK

Ran into some Pokemon tumblr pics  

...Well..Now that I've seen it...

I actually kinda like it. It's got a Sage feeling to it. I thought it was a bit odd at first, but I find that fanart helps...For me at least 


*Spoiler*: __ 










If this is anything like my experience with Samurott, I will adore this design in due time.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 2, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> Old as hell bro



Knew it. I don't keep track of fakemons 





but..



I can definitely dig this


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 2, 2013)

huh.wonder if that happens with Heliolisk in battle


----------



## Blunt (Oct 2, 2013)

I like that Delphox looks evil. 

We don't have a lot of evil looking pokemon.


----------



## Sanji (Oct 2, 2013)

I tried looking at Chesnaught a bit longer to see if it would grow on me.

Not a bit. I'm depressed.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 2, 2013)

Delphox is easy to pick on at first, but after seeing Chesnaught. It looks damn beautiful in comparison.


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 2, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> FUK
> 
> Ran into some Pokemon tumblr pics
> 
> ...


Ditto. I'm diggin' Delphox. 

This is going to be a hard decision...


----------



## Phoenix6000 (Oct 2, 2013)

Description for Spiky Shield.


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 2, 2013)

Dammit! I like all the starters final forms


----------



## Fido (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm just not liking most of these new pok?, they look too much like digimon to me . I don't like any of the starters.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Oct 2, 2013)

So all starters have 'humanoid' final evos?

Froakie still is the most awesome!


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 2, 2013)

Bloody hell, the pokewebs went bonkers over the night.

A pity about Chespin's final evolution.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 2, 2013)

Fido said:


> I'm just not liking most of these new pok?, they look too much like digimon to me . I don't like any of the starters.



Please tell me how any of them look like Digimon


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 2, 2013)

Chesnaught... huh, I was not expecting that at all. 

Meanwhile, Greninja is alpha tier.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 2, 2013)

I am just not getting the Greninja hype.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 2, 2013)

He's a better football player than Chesnaught^


Those bumper pads make him the good ol tight end running back.


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Oct 2, 2013)

I like all the starter evo's and i will eventually use all of them but i'm choosing Chespin first because i like him the best(probably one of the few that actually does...at least on here).


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 2, 2013)

Pfft, Chesnaught is total defensive line.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 2, 2013)

blunt said:


> I am just not getting the Greninja hype.



He's very aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 2, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> He's very aesthetically pleasing.


He looks pretty plain to me. Froakie was my favorite, design-wise, of the line.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Oct 2, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> *He's a better football player than Chesnaught*^
> 
> 
> Those bumper pads make him the good ol tight end running back.



no he woulf not  Chesnaught is bigger he would pwn Greninja in football.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 2, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> Please tell me how any of them look like Digimon



I know right.

I mean there's no such thing as looking like Digimon. There's no strict Digimon design formula just like there's no strict Pokemon design formula. I mean geez. Genwunners these days. 

I understand calling Cheesenaught fugly. But there's no solid claim for him being too Digimon-y. 



blunt said:


> I am just not getting the Greninja hype.



>He uses his tongue as a scarf
>Ninja Poke
>Water Shuriken
>Water/Dark typing that isn't shit
>looks badass
>Least fugly looking
>Could be a hella good sweeper

Inb4 Greninja has BijuuDama as a dark type move


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 2, 2013)

I love all the new pokemon


----------



## P-X 12 (Oct 2, 2013)

Looks like I'm still going with Chespin (or at least until I see his stats).


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 2, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I love all the new pokemon



No. You must at least hate one of them 




@Greninja Haters....





Team Mudafuckin Froakie 





Aerodactylite



Doublade stats... dat defense


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 2, 2013)

Khris can we be charizard buddies? <3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 2, 2013)

We already are brothers my friend. For though are followers of the Charizardianity faith. Preach my brother. 




Backgrounds during battles are just freakin stunning


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 2, 2013)

I won't be home on the 12th to pick up my games


----------



## lacey (Oct 2, 2013)

Khris said:


> Doublade stats... dat defense



At level 35? Holy shit.


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 2, 2013)

Um...um...I don't like...Chepsin's middle evo


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 2, 2013)

I was expecting really high attack power  for Doublade


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 2, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> At level 35? Holy shit.





Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I was expecting really high attack power  for Doublade



High chance it's not even properly EV trained lol. 

Gonna be an annoying tank me thinks. It does have low Sp.Def though.




Confirmed no Dunsparce evo. Prolly Megaevo though.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 2, 2013)

Khris said:


> We already are brothers my friend. For though are followers of the Charizardianity faith. Preach my brother.



Yesss


----------



## Blunt (Oct 2, 2013)

Khris said:


> @Greninja Haters....


If he actually looked like that in-game, I'd agree with you. 



Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I was expecting really high attack power  for Doublade


He's probably not (I'm really hoping he's not) even fully evolved yet. He looks kind of reminiscent of a shield as Doublade, so I expected him to have Defense > Attack. In his final form, I expect him to have a lot of attack.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 2, 2013)

blunt said:


> If he actually looked like that in-game, I'd agree with you.
> 
> 
> He's probably not (I'm really hoping he's not) even fully evolved yet. He looks kind of reminiscent of a shield as Doublade, so I expected him to have Defense > Attack. In his final form, I expect him to have a lot of attack.





It's not that far off. Just looks more real/darker in that art.


----------



## Sanji (Oct 2, 2013)

This is the first time I really WANT to go through and play with each starter.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 2, 2013)




----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 2, 2013)

Fuck angry birds man


----------



## Wonder Mike (Oct 2, 2013)

^^this is the ugliest pokemon ever.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 2, 2013)

According to the guy leaking pics on 4chan, there's no open slot after Heliolisk. So no evolution for him.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 2, 2013)

I told you all lol^

Kay gettin off the speed now


----------



## Wonder Mike (Oct 2, 2013)

blunt said:


> According to the guy leaking pics on 4chan, there's no open slot after Heliolisk. So no evolution for him.




Edit: sorry I confused it with the worm-like pokemon, Binacle, isn't it?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 2, 2013)

Mike Von J said:


> Thank goodness it doesn't. Ugly pokemon is ugly


So you wouldn't want it to have an evolution to give it the opportunity to look better...?

Okay...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 3, 2013)

MegaNigazard


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 3, 2013)

That tongue needs to retract at some point


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 3, 2013)

You'd think blades will have more offensive power than defense.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 3, 2013)

I so want a Meganigazard set!


----------



## 王志鍵 (Oct 3, 2013)

Chesnaught will fuck you up


----------



## Jagger (Oct 3, 2013)

That moment when everyone is showing off their Pokemon's copies and here I am, not even with a 3DS. 

Is murder illegal at this point?


----------



## lacey (Oct 3, 2013)

Khris said:


> High chance it's not even properly EV trained lol.
> 
> Gonna be an annoying tank me thinks. It does have low Sp.Def though.



Stallers will have something new to wank to while everyone else cries.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 3, 2013)

Is that so Coma?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 3, 2013)

王志鍵 said:


> Chesnaught will fuck you up



Looks like ass man


----------



## lacey (Oct 3, 2013)

So apparently the guy(s) who have been leaking X and Y info got cease and desist orders from Nintendo, haha. 



St NightRazr said:


> Is that so Coma?



Oh _you_.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 3, 2013)

I like Chesnaught's design, but I can barely tell that it's Chespin in there



♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> So apparently the guy(s) who have been leaking X and Y info got cease and desist orders from Nintendo, haha.


Only a matter of time 



The Ninth Doctor said:


> Pfft, Chesnaught is total defensive line.





Ben Tennyson said:


> Chesnaught is bigger he would pwn Greninja in football.



Dem Physical tanking stats


----------



## Catalyst75 (Oct 3, 2013)

王志鍵 said:


> Chesnaught will fuck you up



How do ya like me now, Ice type Pok?mon!  Come and get me, and I'll shatter ya and cast ya into the Brimstone!


----------



## Platinum (Oct 3, 2013)

Froakies final evo is so much better than the other two it's not even funny.


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Oct 3, 2013)

4 gym badges


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 3, 2013)

Gamefreak be lazy with this gen lol

Green badge is tight however


----------



## Abanikochan (Oct 3, 2013)

Chrysanthemum said:


> 4 gym badges



Bug, rock, fighting, grass?, electric, watermelon, flying?, steel?


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Oct 3, 2013)

I think its gonna be Bug,Rock,Fighting,Grass,Electric,Fairy,Flying and Ice.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 3, 2013)

One of the three besides the last one has to be a Fairy type gym. It would be strange if there isn't, but then there wasn't (and has yet to be) a Dark type gym in Gen 2  And gee, could the last gym be Ice?


----------



## Abanikochan (Oct 3, 2013)

My first thought was Bronzor instead of snowflake.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 3, 2013)

Abanikochan said:


> My first thought was Bronzor instead of snowflake.


I'm with ya on that one.


----------



## lacey (Oct 3, 2013)

Chrysanthemum said:


> 4 gym badges



That first and fourth one. <3


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 3, 2013)

I am the only one disappointed in Mega Charizard X?

Or rather, disappointed that Venusaur and Blastoise are left out in having a second Mega Evolution with secondary Dragon typing?

I mean, I like Charizard, but I like the balance the Kanto starters seemed to share.

Now besides the obvious popularity, Charizard is simply better than Venusaur and Blastoise because he not only gets two Mega Evolutions but one has Dragon typing and we all know how OP Dragon is.




Jagger said:


> That moment when everyone is showing off their Pokemon's copies and here I am, not even with a 3DS.
> 
> Is murder illegal at this point?



To be honest, we're getting all this info from other people. If I had a copy early, I wouldn't be leaking, I'd be playing.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 3, 2013)

Drunkenwhale said:


> I am the only one disappointed in Mega Charizard X?
> 
> Or rather, disappointed that Venusaur and Blastoise are left out in having a second Mega Evolution with secondary Dragon typing?
> 
> ...


Where exactly was it stated that Blastoise and Venasaur won't be getting a second Mega Evolution?


----------



## Scizor (Oct 3, 2013)

Greninja>Delphox>Chesnaught IMO

Though Greninja and Delphox might change positions at some point.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 3, 2013)

Seeing their final forms and attributes is making me think I will break my pattern of always picking the Grass type  (mainly cause I also want Bulbasaur (Venasuar is my favorite final starter)).

For  some reason physical attacking Pokemon have always been a turn off, I think this extends from me hating melee classes in RPGs.


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 3, 2013)

Looks like I will choose the frog this gen.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 3, 2013)




----------



## Bioness (Oct 3, 2013)

alekos23 said:


>



Someone at Gamefreak needs to be shot.


----------



## Blαck (Oct 3, 2013)

alekos23 said:


>



                                                    .


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 3, 2013)

Braixen gave me hope  final ego shat on it.


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 3, 2013)

alekos23 said:


>


----------



## sasuki-chan (Oct 3, 2013)

Damn it. This is the first gen where I really love all the starters basic stage....and where I hate ALL the final evos . they really look all bad for me...why 
I also dislike the last set of new pokemon except the evo of helioptile
At least I hope the rumors about having only 70 new pokemon and having nothing to do post game are fake


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 3, 2013)

alekos23 said:


>



Love the nod to dbz


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 3, 2013)

hmm.according to some leakers,Blastoise and Venusaur also have version dependant megas.


----------



## Alaude (Oct 3, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> hmm.according to some leakers,Blastoise and Venusaur also have version dependant megas.



Yes, can't wait to see them


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 3, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Love the nod to dbz


It's not even a nod, they're shoving your face in it. 



alekos23 said:


> hmm.according to some leakers,Blastoise and  Venusaur also have version dependant megas.


Anyone with common  sense coulda guaranteed that.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 3, 2013)

hmm.seems like Aerodactyl also gets a mega


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 3, 2013)

Actually all the gen 6 final evos are lackluster. Greninja is pretty cool though I guess.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 3, 2013)

Oh God no. It exists. 



blunt said:


> According to the guy leaking pics on 4chan, there's no open slot after Heliolisk. So no evolution for him.



That's dumb.



♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Stallers will have something new to wank to while everyone else cries.



No Guard + Fire Blast though. 



alekos23 said:


>



Pokemon Z foreshadowed


----------



## Naruto (Oct 3, 2013)

Khris said:


> Pokemon Z



Am I the only one who thinks X and Y stands for chromosomes and not coordinates?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 3, 2013)

No you don't. But who cares right. 

There are already rumors of a Z legendary anyways.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 3, 2013)

wow the Frog final form looks way more better than the other two.....


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 3, 2013)

iirc,the maker said the titles are more based on the axises than the chromosomes.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 3, 2013)

You know what would be fucking crazy? If Clefairy didn't become a fairy type. Its japanese name is ピッピ (Pippi).

Wrap your heads around that.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 3, 2013)

It seems that my local store has the game already. I might go today and get it


----------



## Naruto (Oct 3, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> It seems that my local store has the game already. I might go today and get it



What the actual fuck?


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 3, 2013)

Naruto said:


> You know what would be fucking crazy? If Clefairy didn't become a fairy type. Its japanese name is ピッピ (Pippi).
> 
> Wrap your heads around that.


That... would depress me, just a bit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 3, 2013)

@Malvingt2 What? I fucking hate you then.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 3, 2013)

Naruto said:


> What the actual fuck?



they love to sell the games really early. I have to confirmed such tho. A friend just called me. 

edit:I am hoping that he is not joking around because Pokemon is serious business


----------



## valerian (Oct 3, 2013)

Chesnaught > Delphox > Greninja

Greninja looks like a fakemon trying to kill itself.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 3, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> hmm.seems like Aerodactyl also gets a mega


yes please.


valerian said:


> Chesnaught > Delphox > Greninja
> 
> Greninja looks like a fakemon trying to kill itself.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 3, 2013)

Heliolisk has no evolution? Fuck everything.


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 3, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> It seems that my local store has the game already. I might go today and get it



You lucky bastard.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 3, 2013)

Venusaurite doesnt have an X or Y add on 

then again they may not have them in game?just something to seperate them in the two games?


----------



## Breadman (Oct 3, 2013)

alekos23 said:


>



Excellent!  

Also, don't see what's so bad about Chesnaught. I find him to be the best out of the three in my opinion.


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 3, 2013)

We need some _"I'm the Chesnaught, bitch!"_ memes up in here.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Oct 3, 2013)

No, we need 'I'm Greninja and I'll fuck you with my tongue' memes.


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 3, 2013)

Anyone here only going to use gen 6 Pokemon in their play through?


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 3, 2013)

gotta see how many there are first.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 3, 2013)

Looks like my fear of no other evos of old Pokemon is coming true


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 3, 2013)

dunno.wait a bit more.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Oct 3, 2013)

Jynx and Mr. Mime need evos now!


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 3, 2013)

I cannot possibly imagine what Jynx would involve into.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 3, 2013)

Mr Popo?


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 3, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> Mr Popo?



Oh god. Please don't let it evolve!


----------



## Eternity (Oct 3, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> Anyone here only going to use gen 6 Pokemon in their play through?



Probably not. But we'll see.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 3, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> Anyone here only going to use gen 6 Pokemon in their play through?



Heck no. I'm set on using Chesnaught, Charizard, Absol and Arcanine. So, at most, half my team will be Gen VI Pok?mon.


----------



## Nois (Oct 3, 2013)

Mike Von J said:


> Jynx and Mr. Mime need evos now!



When you breed Jynx and Mr Mime, when Jynx is holding a rare candy the egg hatches into Gothita



...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 3, 2013)

I can confirmed that my local store doesn't have the game yet but they are planning to break the street date. 

Also about the team for this game, I am hoping that I can get Eevee early in this game, I want Umbreon in my team.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 3, 2013)

Nois said:


> When you breed Jynx and Mr Mime, when Jynx is holding a rare candy the egg hatches into Gothita
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 3, 2013)

90 New Pokemon only?
Oh well. All I want is to see my glorious Giratina in the new quality.


----------



## Nois (Oct 3, 2013)

I'm considering getting a Kalos-only team on my first playthrough

@Velocity, sorry, had to have my bad omen idea


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 3, 2013)

Picking Chespin and Fennekin.

I actually am not a fan of Froakie anymore


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 3, 2013)

Y'all need to chill. Greninja and Delphox are fucking sweet. And Chesnaught... um... err... is there.


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 3, 2013)

I'm losing my hype 

All I want to see now is any new Legendaries (We could catch Giratina and Kyurem post game in D/P and B/W1 respectively, should be the same case here.)

Then Mega Aerodactyl and...Fairy Plate Arceus hopefully.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 3, 2013)

This is why Nintendo wanted a simultaneous release, post launch hype would have gotten more people to get hyped


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 3, 2013)

90 new Pokemon only? (I read it above)

That's less than G/S/C


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 3, 2013)

I don't see anything about 90 new Pokemon. Where the hell is this coming from?


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 3, 2013)

Someone posted 90 new Pokemon several posts above. Not sure if it's true or not.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 3, 2013)

So many hipsters in this thread. 




so fab 



Lortastic said:


> Anyone here only going to use gen 6 Pokemon in their play through?



If you're not counting MegaCharizardX, my team will be pure Gen6.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 3, 2013)

There's space between Sylveon and Yanma in the dex. New Eevolution. 




BlazingInferno said:


> I don't see anything about 90 new Pokemon. Where the hell is this coming from?


^      **


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 3, 2013)

Oh yes. Could use a Ground Eeveelution since Gen6 lacks that.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 3, 2013)

I know Leon said that, I'm saying where the hell this even come from. I checked pages back and saw nothing of a source or that being mentioned.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 3, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> Anyone here only going to use gen 6 Pokemon in their play through?



Yes I always use  the newest gen pokemons in my party I only use older ones if it evolve in to a new pokemon.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 3, 2013)

Pangoro can learn surf


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 3, 2013)

who needs surf when you can swim


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 3, 2013)

blunt said:


> There's space between Sylveon and Yanma in the dex. New Eevolution.
> 
> 
> 
> ^      **


 



Khris said:


> Oh yes. Could use a Ground Eeveelution since Gen6 lacks that.



ground?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 3, 2013)

Spritzee and Swrilix do not have 3rd stage evos.

The lack of three-stage evolutions this gen is starting to piss me off. Looks like Nintendo wasted too much time/resources on Mega Evolutions Don't get me wrong, I like pretty much all the Mega Evolutions right now, but their use is faaaaaar too limited to make up for the lack of evos. 

And the guys on , who do a pretty good job getting all the info from 4chan/imgur/etc and ruling out what's fake and real, seem to be pretty much in unison that there are only about ~70 new pokemon. Some bullshit. If that is true, GF should have waited to release the game and developed more new pokemon. Having 50% fewer new Pokemon than the generation with the least amount of new ones is unacceptable.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 3, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> ground?



Yes. Ground. Make it fast with a decent attack stat. 

Eartheon


----------



## God (Oct 3, 2013)

Helioptile's lack of a final evo is depressing as all fuck.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 3, 2013)

Pretty much all the confirmed leaks, along with some news ones, in one place.



> By the second gym, Sinnoh has been mentioned at least 3 times.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 3, 2013)

So much for the worldwide launch extravaganza


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 3, 2013)

Hawlucha has a fighting move SE vs flying type.confirmed apparently


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 3, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> I know Leon said that, I'm saying where the hell this even come from. I checked pages back and saw nothing of a source or that being mentioned.



It's currently only a rumor. But it's a pretty famous rumor, since people have a hard time encountering new Pokemon that haven't been revealed.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 3, 2013)

It's ridiculous how fast Delphox grew on me. 




Hydro Spiral said:


> So much for the worldwide launch extravaganza



There was always gonna be some stores that break street date, spoilers are a sure thing with every fucking game.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 3, 2013)

hmm,looks like Hawlucha's move is actually a dual type move


----------



## Blunt (Oct 3, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> hmm,looks like Hawlucha's move is actually a dual type move


From what I've seen, it's a fighting type move that is also super effective against Flying types. Kinda like Freeze Dry.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 3, 2013)

*By the way fellas:*


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 3, 2013)

blunt said:


> Pretty much all the confirmed leaks, along with some news ones, in one place.



from all of that



what I do care about. Fuck. I am forming my Eevee team again


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 3, 2013)

alekos23 said:


>



awesome gamefreak well played.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 3, 2013)

oh shit


----------



## Naruto (Oct 3, 2013)

That is fucking bullshit.

Gamefreak, what the nuts?


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 3, 2013)

Fire Kick for dual type too!


----------



## Naruto (Oct 3, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> Fire Kick for dual type too!



Thunder/Ice/Fire punch.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 3, 2013)

maybe is dual because only Flying types can use it?


----------



## Bioness (Oct 3, 2013)

WAT.



Naruto said:


> *By the way fellas:*



I love it!



Lortastic said:


> 90 new Pokemon only? (I read it above)
> 
> That's less than G/S/C



It is worse than that when you actually look into the Pokemon of the second generation, most of them were actually supposed to be in the first generation but were cut due to data restrictions and time. This might be why the story and setting of Gold and Silver was so well liked, because more focused was put into it.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 3, 2013)

Naruto said:


> *By the way fellas:*


I can not possibly argue with that.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 3, 2013)

wait someone on GAF said that Clefairy is still normal? wut lol


----------



## Eternity (Oct 3, 2013)

It's a game guys, not the next president...


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 3, 2013)

it decides who the next president is though


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 3, 2013)

Naruto said:


> *By the way fellas:*



They all look like turtles  


Love it.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 3, 2013)

Eternity said:


> It's a game guys, not the next president...



Pok?mon>Politics

Politicians are generally known for letting us down, whereas Pok?mon are generally known for positively surprising us.

tl;dr: don't let Pok?mon become politicians.


----------



## RPG Maker (Oct 3, 2013)

Mega Aerodactyl:


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 3, 2013)

dat beard


----------



## Nois (Oct 3, 2013)

I think it a bit meh, but maybe it'll grow on me.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 3, 2013)

Those spikes... So EXTREME


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 3, 2013)

MegaAerodactyl


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 3, 2013)

Oh jesus christ we got Jaffar in Pokemon

Make way for DLC folks , make way. (Pokemon's been doing non payed DLC since forever lol) 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTYpKlIc_fg[/youtube]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 3, 2013)

Oh yes, MegaAerodactyl looks great. 

Rock spots for my teams are already taken though. Still, it looks badass



Malvingt2 said:


> wait someone on GAF said that Cle*fairy* is still normal? wut lol



Gamefreak derping around.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 3, 2013)

eh.its Japanese name is Pipipi or something like that.does that say fairy?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 3, 2013)

Khris said:


> It's ridiculous how fast Delphox grew on me.



You will all bow down to your fluffy new overlord(s)


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 3, 2013)

Greninja is pimp as fuck. That tongue scarf is sweet.

I'm gonna have a hard time deciding between Bulbasaur and Charmander for the other starter. If Mega Venasaur X doesn't look as good as Mega Charizard X, the choice will be obvious.

(I love Squirtle but choosing two water starters doesn't make sense)


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 3, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> it decides who the next president is though



[YOUTUBE]YPtrhKals2k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## RPG Maker (Oct 3, 2013)

Meet Goomy:


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 3, 2013)

thats kinda creepy.


----------



## Alaude (Oct 3, 2013)

RPG Maker said:


> Mega Aerodactyl:



That's awesome 



RPG Maker said:


> Meet Goomy:



A dragon


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 3, 2013)

And it's a Dragon? 
Awesome.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 3, 2013)

If Goomy doesn't evolve...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 3, 2013)

RPG Maker said:


> Meet Goomy:



that weird for a dragon type, is it the Pseudo Legendary first stage?



alekos23 said:


> thats kinda creepy.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 3, 2013)

Goomy will be fucking epic, just watch 

Like when Koromon became Greymon 

Or Dratini becoming Dragonite, since this is a Pokemon thread


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 3, 2013)

Yeah that's what I expect


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 3, 2013)

Fairy Dragon maybe?


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 3, 2013)




----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 3, 2013)

Mega Fucking Gengar


----------



## Alaude (Oct 3, 2013)

Mega Gengar 

Not sure if I like the design that much.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 3, 2013)

Mega Gengar looks amazing.

Not gonna use him tho.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Oct 3, 2013)

RPG Maker said:


> Meet Goomy:


Goomy uses Harden!


alekos23 said:


>


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 3, 2013)

Are his hands supposed to be mini Haunters??


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 3, 2013)




----------



## alekos23 (Oct 3, 2013)

huh.does that mean there's a Haunter trade in game? 

oor he just traded with someone else.duh.so silly of me


----------



## Wonder Mike (Oct 3, 2013)

alekos23 said:


>



Wow, one of my favorite pokes of all time getting a mega evo! That third eye scrutinated my whole soul!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 3, 2013)

Trying so hard to like MegaGengar. 


Not happening 

Maybe if I see it in another angle or something.


----------



## Alaude (Oct 3, 2013)

Khris said:


>



Okay, Goomy is getting on my team.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 3, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> wait someone on GAF said that Clefairy is still normal? wut lol



I called this


----------



## KidTony (Oct 3, 2013)

Goomy is sooooooooooooo boss. If he evolves into a dragon/poison type i will have nothing negative to say about this game ever.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 3, 2013)

I don't know why, but this actually made me lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 3, 2013)

Goomy could be the best thing about this Gen apart from MegaCharizardX


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 3, 2013)




----------



## Chrysanthemum (Oct 3, 2013)

Mega Gengar  

Goomy will have a place on my team


----------



## Scizor (Oct 3, 2013)

Mega Gengar get out of the ground, you're drunk


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 3, 2013)

Goomy might just be the greatest Pokemon ever created.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 3, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Oh jesus christ we got Jaffar in Pokemon
> 
> Make way for DLC folks , make way. (Pokemon's been doing non payed DLC since forever lol)
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTYpKlIc_fg[/youtube]



I've already seen this, it's brilliant.

My favorite Disney song coupled with my burning hatred for this generation content distribution model. Beautiful.


----------



## Nois (Oct 3, 2013)

I don't care what Goomy becomes, he's on the team

Greninja
Talonflame
Tyrunt
Inkay
Goomy
TBA

Idk what more the team needs


----------



## Abanikochan (Oct 3, 2013)

Khris said:


> *Spoiler*: __



That thing is cute-ugly badass looking...I kinda want it now.


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 3, 2013)

Goomy, is that you?​


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 3, 2013)

as some one pointed in the serebii forum Goomy evolution migth be based on


----------



## Nois (Oct 3, 2013)

All my money on Goomy evolving into some Mewtwo-tier badass

It's signature move will be Squishy Beam. An attack so awesome it makes Arceus shit plates


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 3, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> as some one pointed in the serebii forum Goomy evolution migth be based on



maybe you'd like to tell us what it is?

So let me get this straight about Goomy: A slime dragon.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 3, 2013)

Much better. 



Linkdarkside said:


> as some one pointed in the serebii forum Goomy evolution migth be based on



Dragon/Poison?


HOLY SHIT.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 3, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> maybe you'd like to tell us what it is?
> 
> So let me get this straight about Goomy: A slime dragon.





it also known as the sea swallow, blue angel, blue glaucus, blue dragon, blue sea slug and blue ocean slug.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 3, 2013)

Goomy might just turn out to be one of the best things Gen VI'll bring.


----------



## kippp3 (Oct 3, 2013)

GOOMY STATS


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 3, 2013)

so a fox mage and a slime dragon.

wel'p. there's two of my team right there.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 3, 2013)

kippp3 said:


> GOOMY STATS



Lonely Nature.

And judging by the Exp at lvl 32, it's gonna be a bitch to raise.

So it's probably gonna be worth it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 3, 2013)

High Sp.def... Thinking it might turn into a Dragon/Water instead. Still pretty epic either way..


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 3, 2013)

Khris said:


> High Sp.def... Thinking it might turn into a Dragon/Water instead. Still pretty epic either way..



I dunno.

Poison types have pretty decent defenses.

Correct me if I'm wrong, but Muk's Sp. Defense is higher than it's Defense; if this is of any indication.


----------



## Urouge (Oct 3, 2013)

definitely going to get a goomy.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 3, 2013)

Dat Goomy; he's just sleeping there as he's evaluated by all of us


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 3, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Dat Goomy; he's just sleeping there as he's evaluated by all of us



This one's a she.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 3, 2013)

hmm.saw some rumours for Mega Abomasnow around.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 3, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> hmm.saw some rumours for Mega Abomasnow around.



[Insert Obamasnow joke here]


----------



## kippp3 (Oct 3, 2013)

Goomy is so cute i dont think i would be able to let if fight other pokemon and get hurt 

Look at it using dragon breath and shit


----------



## Zorp (Oct 3, 2013)

Goomy is a must.  His innocent face shall strike fear into the hearts of his opponents.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Oct 3, 2013)

Goomy will turn out to be Dragon/water and I have a feeling it willbe a kick-ass evo.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 3, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> This one's a she.



Ah well, they all do Ditto anyway


----------



## Sanji (Oct 3, 2013)

Goomy has quite the fanbase already. Good, it's hilarious.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Oct 3, 2013)

Zorp said:


> Goomy is a must.  His innocent face shall strike fear into the hearts of his opponents.


[sp=Until he runs into this guy]Cower before the might of cotton candy!

[/sp]


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 3, 2013)

Khris said:


> Much better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MONSTER HUNTER IN MY POKEMON ?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 3, 2013)

Khris said:


> Much better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MONSTER HUNTER IN MY POKEMON ?


----------



## Nois (Oct 3, 2013)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> [sp=Until he runs into this guy]Cower before the might of cotton candy!
> 
> [/sp]





Battle of titans

Cotton candy vs Mousse


----------



## Urouge (Oct 3, 2013)

mousse >>>> cotton candy


----------



## Nois (Oct 3, 2013)

I      agree


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 3, 2013)

Can't wait to see Goomy evolve.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 3, 2013)

dat Abomasnow.


----------



## Nois (Oct 3, 2013)

Some of the Megas seem overworked to me I guess it works for the youngsters though.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 3, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> dat Abomasnow.



Wow, didn't expect it to look that good.

GARbomasnow



Nois said:


> Some of the Megas seem overworked to me I guess it works for the youngsters though.



Thanks, I guess


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 3, 2013)

MEGA ABOMASNOW.


----------



## Nois (Oct 3, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Thanks, I guess



Idek how old you are, but if it's below 17-18 then don't feel offended if I call you a youngster


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 3, 2013)

That barnacle is actually growing on me, I might actually have a crustacean team now.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 3, 2013)




----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 3, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> dat Abomasnow.



look awesome.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 3, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



フシギバナ - Venusaur
リザードン X - Charizard X
リザードン Y - Charizard y
カメックス - Blastoise
オコリザル - Primape
ゲンガー - Gengar
ガルーラ - Kangaskhan
バリヤード - Mr.Mime
ルージュラ - Jynx
カイロス - Pinsir
プテラ - Aerodactyl
カビゴン - Snorlax
プテラ - Aerodactyl again????
ミュウツー X - Mewtwo X
ミュウツー Y - Mewtwo Y




supposed list of gen 1 megas 


*Spoiler*: __ 



メガニウム - Megnium
ヨルノズク - Noctowl
デンリュウ - Ampharos
ヌオー - Quagsire
ヘラクロス - Heracross
マグカルゴ - Macargo
オドシシ - Stantler
エンテイ X - Entei X
エンテイ Y - Entei Y




supposed list of generation 2 megas? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



バシャーモ - Blaziken
オオスバメ - Swellow
クチート - Mawhile
コータス - Torkoal
シザリガ - Crawdaunt
アブソル - Absol
ボーマンダ X - Salamance X
ボーマンダ Y - Salamance Y
メタグロス - Metagross




supposed list of gen 3 megas 


*Spoiler*: __ 



エンペルト - Empoleon
ムクホーク - Staraptor
フローゼル - Floatzel
ガブリアス - Garchomp
ルカリオ - Lucario
ドクロッグ - Toxicroak
ユキノオー - Abomasnow
グライオン - Gliscor
ダークライ X - Darkrai X
ダークライ Y - Darkrai Y




supposed list of gen 4 megas


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 3, 2013)

Seems accurate


----------



## Vermin (Oct 3, 2013)

charizard is the only gen 1 starter with x and y versions


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 3, 2013)

This trademark list tho:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Charizard, Blastoise, Gengar, Kangaskhan, Pinsir, Jynx, Gyarados, Aerodactyl, Mewtwo
Ampharos, Scizor, Houndoom, Tyranitar, Heracross
Gardevoir, Absol, Medicham, Banette, Latias, Latios, Aggron
Abomasnow



When AAPF wrote this article, checked trademark by Gazette only. It means did not check relationship with previous registered trademark. Now done to recheck, result as follow. Red color parts are registered trademark NEWLY (as first time registration).
Charizard, Blastoise, Gengar, Kangaskhan, Pinsir, Jynx, Gyarados, Aerodactyl, Mewtwo 
Ampharos, Scizor, Houndoom, Tyranitar, Heracross
Gardevoir, Absol, Medicham, Banette, Latias, Latios, Aggron
Abomasnow
Blastoise and Gardevoir had been registered by other company when game released, so looks skipped to register. Not sure the reason of did not register Kangaskhan, Ampharos and others.
Blaziken and Lucario have been registered in 2002 and 2004. Mawile by other company but expired at the moment.

As for Venusaur why it excludes in the list, because trademark of Venusauris is valid untill 2019, extented in 2009.   

Also noted that list contains many final evolution Pokemon, their all type are unique.
So the question is why do they register these trademarks now.
Hoping the purpose of these trademark will be unveiled near feature.





*Spoiler*: __ 



Expect Houndoom, Tyrannitar, Jynx, Pinsir, Gardevoir, Banette, Latias, Latios, Aggron, Gyrados, and Scizor to all get megaevolutions.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 3, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> I dunno.
> 
> Poison types have pretty decent defenses.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but Muk's Sp. Defense is higher than it's Defense; if this is of any indication.



May be. 



alekos23 said:


> dat Abomasnow.



Looks good 



alekos23 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Entie and Darakai X and Y


----------



## Olivia (Oct 3, 2013)

I sure hope Latias and Latios do.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 3, 2013)

Olivia your set <3

AND SALAMENCE
DARKRAI
ENTEI
FREAKING METAGROSS


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 3, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Expect Houndoom, Tyrannitar, Jynx, Pinsir, Gardevoir, Banette, Latias, Latios, Aggron, Gyrados, and Scizor to all get megaevolutions.




ppl forget this but the trademark has most of the actual mega evolutions right.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 3, 2013)

Doesn't make sense that all Kanto starters have megas while the rest have one each


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 3, 2013)

gen 5 list .


*Spoiler*: __ 



エンブオー - Emboar
ドリュウズ - Excadril
ワルビアル - Krookadile
ダストダス - Garbador
デンチュラ - Galvantula
オノノクス - Haxurs
コジョンド - Mienfoo
クリムガン - Drudgigon
アイアント - Durant
メロエッタ X - Meloetta X
メロエッタ Y - Meloetta Y


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 3, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> gen 5 list .
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


MegaGalvantula yes please.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 3, 2013)

[sp]Is Meloetta a unannounced pokemon?[/sp]


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 3, 2013)

its the little jellyfish legendary.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 3, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Unrelated_


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Oct 3, 2013)

omg Mega Krookodile yes please!


----------



## Blunt (Oct 3, 2013)

As much as I like Mega Gengar and Aerodactyl, enough Mega Evolutions already. More new Pokes. 



RPG Maker said:


> Meet Goomy:


My money's on Dragon/Poison or Dragon/Water.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 3, 2013)

hmm.looks like the lists i posted are of the megastones found thus far.

so there could be even more


----------



## Blunt (Oct 3, 2013)

No Hydreigon Mega on that Gen 5 list.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 3, 2013)

the point is to balance things out though


----------



## Blunt (Oct 3, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> the point is to balance things out though


>Balancing
>Mega Mewtwo

Pick one.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 3, 2013)

oh,according to 4chan,looks like Mega Gengar is Ghost/Psychic


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 3, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> hmm.looks like the lists i posted are of the megastones found thus far.
> 
> so there could be even more



Better be


----------



## Blunt (Oct 3, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> oh,according to 4chan,looks like Mega Gengar is Ghost/Psychic


4x weakness to Dark and Ghost. 

Yikes.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 3, 2013)

MegaDurant

*Swarmy orgasm*


----------



## Velocity (Oct 3, 2013)

Naruto said:


> *Spoiler*: _Unrelated_



I thought that was made clear waaaay back when Silver and Gold came out and you went to Kanto only to find the Gym Leaders there were running teams of Lv40~60 Pok?mon.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 3, 2013)

we got a new bird mon!


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 3, 2013)

Still going to use my lucho libre mon possibly.
It is cool tho


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 3, 2013)




----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 3, 2013)

Against a level 27 Trapinch?

You cruel fiend.


----------



## Breadman (Oct 3, 2013)

Mega Garbomasnow is amazing.

Too  for me!

Man, I'm so pissed that X and Y is for 3DS. Can't wait till an emulator is made for this, because it's looking amazing thus far. If this doesn't get an emulator, it'll probably be the first pokemon game that i haven't played.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 3, 2013)

man,sure sucks that Scizor aint in that list 

though we have MegaMeganium


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 3, 2013)

The trademark list has Scizor.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 3, 2013)

#MegaEveryone


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 3, 2013)

MegaKurama!


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 3, 2013)

Yes, I want MegaNinetales too


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 3, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 








all pokes.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 3, 2013)

:33


----------



## Olivia (Oct 3, 2013)

There better still be a space after Sylveon.

Or maybe not.


----------



## Sanji (Oct 3, 2013)

No Mega Dragonite?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 3, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> :33



Much better than Flabe-watchyamacallit


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 3, 2013)

not yet anyway


----------



## Sanji (Oct 3, 2013)

Let us pray.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 3, 2013)

apparently Mr. Mime is part fairy.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 3, 2013)

Dragonite should take a while to evolve anyway


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Oct 3, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> :33


Not bad looks like a little alien/mermaid hybrid thingy


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 3, 2013)

I'm in the mood to see X and Y legendaries now


----------



## lacey (Oct 3, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> Anyone here only going to use gen 6 Pokemon in their play through?



The only that's guaranteed to be on my team is Sylveon. I already have the rest of my team forming in my head. I plan on using "oldies" from my previous teams. 



> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the Seviper and Zangoose in this image. The leaker has given some juicy info about the two pokemon and Horde battle mechanics: Apparently, the leaker encountered a Horde of Seviper, and a single Zangoose. But rather than attacking the player's Pokemon, the Seviper ganged up on the Zangoose, brutally murdering it. Then, they used Swagger on each other to boost their attack, and ate berries to get rid of the confusion. This shows some interesting potential for Horde battles and shows that Pokemon can attack each other during them.



Holy shit. 

Also, Tyrunt's stats are up there, at least in terms of Attack and Defense. I'm assuming the other dinosaur will specialize in Special Attack and Special Defense. 



Khris said:


> It's ridiculous how fast Delphox grew on me.



That art is swaying me too. 






RPG Maker said:


> Mega Aerodactyl:



I like it.



RPG Maker said:


> Meet Goomy:



That's a dragon?
It's kinda cute, I guess?
Okay fuck it, it's cute.



alekos23 said:


>



Very nearly touched myself.



alekos23 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Darkrai. 





alekos23 said:


> :33



♥!!


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 3, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Darkrai.



Move over Mewtwo


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 3, 2013)

Omfg Empoleon, and Darkrai?

Egwudjfirydiwicuejeheiej  

/dies


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 3, 2013)

that gem pokemon in pokemon amie i guess?


----------



## lacey (Oct 3, 2013)

It...actually looks kinda cute.



Hydro Spiral said:


> Move over Mewtwo



Mewtwo will always be my #1, haha. 

Darkrai is pretty damn close though. And there's two forms for him so...I'm pretty excited.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 3, 2013)

Dark/Psychic and Dark/Ghost. Calling it


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 3, 2013)

Duuude and Entei?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 3, 2013)

Mega Darkrai better finally be Dark/Ghost

He's going to be too good lol


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 3, 2013)

blunt said:


> >Balancing
> >Mega Mewtwo
> 
> Pick one.



Mega Darkrai in this bitch.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 3, 2013)

I'm more excited for Mega Meloetta /alone


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 3, 2013)

Didn't see that. I'm with you.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 3, 2013)

Fairy /Steel i guess?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 3, 2013)

Oh shit. A Lock/Key Pokemon....

Fairy/Steel


AWAITING EVOLUTION


----------



## Wonder Mike (Oct 3, 2013)

Mega Entei X and Y. Mega fapping already.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 3, 2013)

wonder if it evolves to anything nice


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Oct 3, 2013)

I hope it evolves into a giant key blade so my Chesnaught can wield it in battle.(of course that will never happen )


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 3, 2013)

inb4 the Keyblade Pokemon


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 3, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> wonder if it evolves to anything nice



Gate Pokemon. The mother of all tanks.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 3, 2013)

now we need the keyhole mon


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 3, 2013)

Also



I'd like this more


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 3, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> now we need the keyhole mon



We already do.


----------



## lacey (Oct 3, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> Fairy /Steel i guess?



What a cutie.


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 3, 2013)

Is Morpheus a legit Gen 6 pokemon or is it a mega evolved Gengar?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 3, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> Is Morpheus a legit Gen 6 pokemon or is it a mega evolved Gengar?



I Think that was just a nickname.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 3, 2013)

seems easy.and lol at the guy


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 3, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Also
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like this more



Would be cooler.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 3, 2013)

Looks like Vanillite and its evolutions have been topped


----------



## Wonder Mike (Oct 3, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> Is Morpheus a legit Gen 6 pokemon or is it a mega evolved Gengar?




It would be good to have Morpheus as a pokemon.



Also, a key pokemon?


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 3, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



>Mega Heracross Stone Discovered
>Mega Druddigon Stone Discovered
>Mega Galvantula Stone Discovered
>Mega Aerodactyl Leaked
>Mega Gengar Leaked
>Mega Obamasnow Leaked
>Flabebe Evolution
>For some undisclosed reason, no leaker has gotten past the 4-5th Gym
>Dual-typed Moves Confirmed
>Flying Press deals Flying and Fighting damage
>New move, Light Ray, deals Grass and Electric damage
>Fucking Afrodyte has a Pikachu
>TM's in the overworld have yellow Pokeball tops instead of red
>Slurpluf and Ama....Amaros...Fuck it, Swirlix and Spritzee Evos Officially Revealed
>Mr. Mime is a Psychic Fairy wrecking ball
>Seasons Confirmed or at least in certain locations
>Spritzee evolves through the use of the Satchet 




sounds good


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 3, 2013)

Edit: ^ xD

Mega-evolved Marcargo is pretty badass. It should transform into a magma Optimus Prime.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 3, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> Is Morpheus a legit Gen 6 pokemon or is it a mega evolved Gengar?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 3, 2013)

>For some undisclosed reason, no leaker has gotten past the 4-5th Gym

Uh-oh. Nintendo Ninjas on the move.


----------



## Zorp (Oct 3, 2013)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> [sp=Until he runs into this guy]Cower before the might of cotton candy!
> 
> [/sp]



An innocent-looking Pokemon can only truly be threatened by another innocent-looking Pokemon.  BATTLE OF THE SMILES.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Oct 3, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



0_o 

Is that...Mega Gengar?  

It's appearance screams to me this: *"I will devour your souls..."*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 3, 2013)

Good chance this is fake, but who cares at this point..

EDIT: It is. It's speculation art.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 3, 2013)

dem arm nipples.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 3, 2013)

Mega Aerodactyl is a boss. Too bad it's not Rock/Dragon with Levitate, though.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 3, 2013)

nice laziness on that fake scan eh?at least bother to not use the same guys on the scan of Charizard X and Y 

but its a nice fakeMega Meganium


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Oct 3, 2013)

Goomy evo


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 3, 2013)

Love where this is going..


----------



## Blunt (Oct 3, 2013)

So Dragon/Water it seems.

Good, I needed a Water-type for my team and I'll have room for this now that Helioptile isn't going in my party anymore.

I really hope the leaker waited awhile between taking the screen shot of it evolving and the screen shot of the stats. If it really does evolve at level 40, it either doesn't have a third evo (not again ) or doesn't evolve again until like level 55 or 60.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 3, 2013)

Still hoping for Dragon/Poison with a lot of Water moves


----------



## Blunt (Oct 3, 2013)

It really looks like a snail though, not a Dragon. 

Does anybody see where the natures are on the stat screen?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 3, 2013)

Shit I already got Greninja and Blastoise in both teams.  

Fuck it. This mon is shaping up to be my favorite ever.


----------



## hehey (Oct 3, 2013)

From what i hear, the use of the EXP.ALL item to share EXP among all Pokemon in the party more or less decides whether this is the easiest Pokemon game of all time or one of the hardest, turn the item on for the whole game and its ridiculously easy but keep it off the whole game and the game is dramatically more difficult.

I for one would prefer to have back "Challenge Mode" from last Gen.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 3, 2013)

Just got a shiny Eevee on my thirtieth egg hatching. Once I transfer all my other Eevee's and evolve my new shiny Eevee into a Sylveon, I'll have all Shiny Eevee's once again. :33


----------



## KidTony (Oct 3, 2013)

still hoping dragon poison too, but look like dragon water since it has so many water moves and zero poison moves so far. Either way, that cutie is on my team.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 3, 2013)

hehey said:


> From what i hear, the use of the EXP.ALL item to share EXP among all Pokemon in the party more or less decides whether this is the easiest Pokemon game of all time or one of the hardest, turn the item on for the whole game and its ridiculously easy but keep it off the whole game and the game is dramatically more difficult.
> 
> I for one would prefer to have back "Challenge Mode" from last Gen.



You mean you get EXP.ALL early? 

bleh. I want everyone and their mom to kick my ass. Turning it off


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 3, 2013)

Sligoo's evo tho


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 3, 2013)

I wonder what its third evo (guaranteed) will look like.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 3, 2013)

Pokedexes so far:





I'm guessing the mountain area comes after the fifth gym since only two pokemon in the whole Dex have been revealed (whereas Central and Coastal are pretty much done). Hopefully there's a fuckload of new Mons there.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 3, 2013)

70 new Pokemon they said.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 3, 2013)

Khris said:


> 70 new Pokemon they said.


It's still not finalized.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 3, 2013)

I want to know what #86 is on the Coastal Pokedex so badly.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 3, 2013)

blunt said:


> It's still not finalized.



There's no way they'll count to 70 only.


----------



## hehey (Oct 3, 2013)

Khris said:


> You mean you get EXP.ALL early?
> 
> bleh. I want everyone and their mom to kick my ass. Turning it off



Yeah EXP ALL is available early in the game. And its use apparently dictates how hard the game is.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 3, 2013)

Goomy is definitely going on my team.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 3, 2013)

Hang on? *rubs eyes* I'm guess I'm late but is that a black dragon MegaCharizard?

FUCK YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSS!


----------



## lacey (Oct 3, 2013)

Chrysanthemum said:


> Goomy evo



More cuties. I can't handle this anymore.


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Oct 3, 2013)

Binacle evo


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 3, 2013)

That's kinda creepy.


----------



## lacey (Oct 3, 2013)

Design-wise, this one's the worst.

Description-wise, sounds like a Dodrio and a Girafarig had a one night stand that ended horribly.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 3, 2013)

WHY THE FUCK IS EVERYTHING BIPEDAL IN THIS DAMN FUCKING GAME?


----------



## Bioness (Oct 3, 2013)

Olivia said:


> [sp]Is Meloetta a unannounced pokemon?[/sp]


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 3, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> WHY THE FUCK IS EVERYTHING BIPEDAL IN THIS DAMN FUCKING GAME?



because Bipedals are awesome.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 3, 2013)

Chrysanthemum said:


> Binacle evo



Ohh         ...


----------



## Jagger (Oct 3, 2013)

Eternity said:


> It's a game guys, not the next president...


At least my Pok?mon games don't shut down.


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Oct 3, 2013)

There is a item that can change a Pokemon's ability


----------



## lacey (Oct 3, 2013)

Jagger said:


> At least my Pok?mon games don't shut down.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Oct 3, 2013)

No news on the second eeveelution of this gen?


----------



## Jagger (Oct 3, 2013)

So...pretty much all I knew from the past generations is being re-written? ...I feel abandoned.


----------



## lacey (Oct 4, 2013)

Mike Von J said:


> No news on the second eeveelution of this gen?



All's that's known (From what I've seen.), is that there is/are a space(s) between Sylveon and the next Pokemon. So there is a chance that there will be another one, or even a 3rd one. 

Still no idea how one gets Sylveon though.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 4, 2013)

Keyblade pokemon


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 4, 2013)

MORE FAIRIES!!!


----------



## Blunt (Oct 4, 2013)

Most of the new Fairies have been horrible disappointments. 

So no thanks.


----------



## Blαck (Oct 4, 2013)

Seriously? Keys? Did the janitor at Nintendo drop his ring of keys and say "Holy fuck! Guys! I have an idea!" 

At the very least it better evolve into a keyblade or something


----------



## Breadman (Oct 4, 2013)

I bet this key pokemon has different forms or evolutions based on the different keys it has on it's ring, changing it's type, moves, and stats.


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 4, 2013)

Loving the fairies. I will catch them all and forever be known as the Ultimate Fairy Trainer!!


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 4, 2013)

Any word on the Original Dragon?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 4, 2013)

Doublade is better than that


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 4, 2013)

never give your keys to Klefki.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 4, 2013)

Despite its dumb design, it has decent stats.


----------



## Phoenix6000 (Oct 4, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> All's that's known (From what I've seen.), is that there is/are a space(s) between Sylveon and the next Pokemon. So there is a chance that there will be another one, or even a 3rd one.






Olivia said:


> I want to know what #86 is on the Coastal Pokedex so badly.



Sylveon is the only new eeveelution we get this time. After it comes Emolga.

Central Dex: 
Coastal: 
Mountain:


----------



## Blunt (Oct 4, 2013)

Phoenix6000 said:


> Sylveon is the only new eeveelution we get this time. After it comes Emolga.
> 
> Central Dex:
> Coastal:
> Mountain:


GF, I am disappoint


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 4, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Despite its dumb design


Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 4, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Despite its dumb design, it has decent stats.



for some reason, i have a feeling people said the same thing about Porygon and Porygon2.

Dunno why, just a feeling.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 4, 2013)

All I need and I'll die is 

Mega: Jirachi, Magcargo, Rueniclus, Cofagrigus, and Deoxys.

Forgot Mega Whimsicott, and Infernape


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 4, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> Haters gonna hate.



Just cuz I don't like the design don't mean I hate it


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 4, 2013)

I wonder if the key Pokemon is the key to unlocking new areas?

No pun intended.


----------



## Phoenix6000 (Oct 4, 2013)

Delphox official art, anyone?



Also, The Pokemon Company confirmed that different Mega Stones can be traded between versions. So Dragonzard isn't really exclusive.

Link removed


----------



## Scizor (Oct 4, 2013)

Mega Excadrill will most likely be a monster.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 4, 2013)

If that was official art it would probably be up on the Pokemon sites.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 4, 2013)

That because it isn't official art.

For one it is too shiny. The shadows and lines also don't match with standard Pokemon art.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 4, 2013)

Bioness said:


> That because it isn't official art.
> 
> For one it is too shiny. The shadows and lines also don't match with standard Pokemon art.



I never said it was


----------



## Blαck (Oct 4, 2013)

Any word on Mega Milotic and Flygon?


----------



## Bioness (Oct 4, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> I never said it was



Mostly direct at Phoenix6000.


----------



## Alaude (Oct 4, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No Mega Venusaur X or Mega Tropius


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 4, 2013)

Darkrai getting a single Mega would have been truly glorious, but two! O_O

I would be truly a fortuneteller if it turned out to be real:

[YOUTUBE]ATF7qNuaLuM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 4, 2013)

I swear to fuck if Infernape doesn't have a Megalution, heads will roll and be raped.


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 4, 2013)

I wonder how they're determining that some starters get X _and_ Y megas, but others don't.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 4, 2013)

apparently its on the names of the Mega Stones.some have X or Y in them.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 4, 2013)

Phoenix6000 said:


> Also, The Pokemon Company confirmed that different Mega Stones can be traded between versions. So Dragonzard isn't really exclusive.
> 
> Link removed



Yeah, I just assumed that was the case to begin with.

Problem is, who is going to trade their mega stones? Because I'm not. And getting spares is going to be a chore.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 4, 2013)

Has it been stated how shiny pokemon affect mega forms?


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 4, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Yeah, I just assumed that was the case to begin with.
> 
> Problem is, who is going to trade their mega stones? Because I'm not. And getting spares is going to be a chore.



you can buy the mega stones that mega evolve the starters you didnt get in game.500k poke money


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 4, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> you can buy the mega stones that mega evolve the starters you didnt get in game.500k poke money



Now mass amounts of money have more uses, aside from buying all those power-packed drugs.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 4, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Yeah, I just assumed that was the case to begin with.
> 
> Problem is, who is going to trade their mega stones? Because I'm not. And getting spares is going to be a chore.



Buy both versions....profit?


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 4, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> apparently its on the names of the Mega Stones.some have X or Y in them.


What I'm wondering is how the developers decided who gets two Megavolutions and who only gets one.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 4, 2013)

Not being a hipster or anything, but this is pretty cool


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 4, 2013)

That name is boss.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 4, 2013)

Barbarac Obamasnow


----------



## Naruto (Oct 4, 2013)

alekos23 said:


> you can buy the mega stones that mega evolve the starters you didnt get in game.500k poke money



...for real?



Kira Yamato said:


> Buy both versions....profit?



Yeah, Nintendo profits alright.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 4, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> What I'm wondering is how the developers decided who gets two Megavolutions and who only gets one.


Only special ones from each gen it seems. Like the psuedo-legedaries, or Charizard, since it's Red's Charizard.

But I want to know how shiny pokemon work. Shiny Charizard is already black. So it mega X gold like Charmander and Charmeleon?


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 4, 2013)

More leaks are bound to come now.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 4, 2013)

blunt said:


> Pokedexes so far:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wait!! so only one Eevee evolution this time around?


----------



## Tazmo (Oct 4, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

